#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Как стать махасиддхой

## Алексей Л

зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (06.11.2016), Кеин (08.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

А как ими раньше становились? )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно 
> 
> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


А почему до сих пор не удалось?

----------


## Аше

Если маха понимать в смысле многочисленности свершений (сиддхи), то сначала надо стать сиддхом в одном, потом в другом и т.д., пока количество свершений не станет многочисленным.

Если маха понимать в смысле величия и обширности свершения, то надо достичь такого свершения, которое будет великим, обширным и объемлющим.

 :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.11.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Для начала станьте хинасиддхой. Не делайте зла, делайте добро, очищайте ум. А там и до махасиддхи недалеко.

----------

Ersh (07.11.2016), Legba (09.01.2017), Neroli (07.11.2016), Говинда (08.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.11.2016), Юй Кан (06.11.2016)

----------


## Алик

Вот полюбопытствуйте : http://kasatka.me/interview-oleg-shuk/
Культивируя сиддхи, как ни крути, укрепляете своё эго, ибо становитесь особенным.

----------


## Бо

Изучить биографию многих махасиддх и следовать их примеру.

----------

Алексей Л (07.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

В сети хорошо представлено своего рода биографическое "руководство к действиям": "Будды Львы. Жизнеописания 84 сиддхов".

----------

Алексей Л (07.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (07.11.2016)

----------


## Аше

Имеет смысл учитывать, что намтары (rnam thar) махасиддхов, которые неудачно переводят как "биографии", это описание тантрическим шифром тех или иных тантрических методов или этапов тантрической практики. Если шифра не знать, толка от историй в смысле руководства для применения будет исчезающе мало, особенно, в переводе, где многие технически точные термины были переведены весьма вольно.

----------

Kit (13.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Ещё, как истории для вдохновения на практику.

Копировать их конечно бессмысленно, да и там всего определённые фрагменты жизни,
А мечтать, напр., крутить солнцем и луной (астрономическими объектами), эт уже и глупо будет.

----------


## Айвар

Стать богатым. Деньги делают чудеса. Или стать драгоценным, то есть стать человеком знания, а знание это сила.

----------

Кузьмич (08.11.2016)

----------


## Аше

> Ещё, как истории для вдохновения на практику.


Если только, но для получения вдохновления придется это понимать в профанном ключе, т.е. как истории и персонажи, которые действительно были, а не как упайи для обучения определенным подходам и методам. Если же понимать это как практическое руководство, к которому нет ключей и каждое слово даже самое простое и неприметное может пониматься совсем не так, как ожидаешь, я сомневаюсь, что такое чтение будет вдохновляющим. Тем не менее, оно может мотивировать искать ответы.




> Копировать их конечно бессмысленно, да и там всего определённые фрагменты жизни,


Фрагменты жизни, которые могли быть, а могли и не быть, по крайней мере, не в буквальном смысле как они описаны.




> А мечтать, напр., крутить солнцем и луной (астрономическими объектами), эт уже и глупо будет.


А вот если не астрономическими объектами, а некоторыми другими, то вполне здраво будет, и такой иносказательности там полно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

))))Вы как сверхспособности разовьете,первым же делом отправляйтесь сразу в Фонд Джеймса Рэнди и получите миллион долларов(его можно на благотворительность отправить,никаких эгоистичных целей конечно:-)).А то пока никто так и не получил.Печалька.Я жду все,на вас вся надежда вообщем))))

----------


## Алексей Л

> А как ими раньше становились? )


По разному, кто дакини встретит кто старого монаха.., такое впечатление что дело случая

----------


## Алексей Л

> А почему до сих пор не удалось?


Слабая воля, лень матушка даже помыслить об этом не давала

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если маха понимать в смысле многочисленности свершений (сиддхи), то сначала надо стать сиддхом в одном, потом в другом и т.д., пока количество свершений не станет многочисленным.
> 
> Если маха понимать в смысле величия и обширности свершения, то надо достичь такого свершения, которое будет великим, обширным и объемлющим.


Ну да, а как это сделать в наше время?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Для начала станьте хинасиддхой. Не делайте зла, делайте добро, очищайте ум. А там и до махасиддхи недалеко.


Микросиддхой тогда :Smilie: 

Так уже занимаюсь, многие тоже, почему не  получается, что не хватает?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вот полюбопытствуйте : http://kasatka.me/interview-oleg-shuk/
> Культивируя сиддхи, как ни крути, укрепляете своё эго, ибо становитесь особенным.


Так это болтолог, сам не имеет и другим мозги пудрит

----------


## Алексей Л

> В сети хорошо представлено своего рода биографическое "руководство к действиям": "Будды Львы. Жизнеописания 84 сиддхов".


Ну как бы да,но можно ли стать Буддой выучив биографию Гаутамы

----------


## Алексей Л

> Стать богатым. Деньги делают чудеса. Или стать драгоценным, то есть стать человеком знания, а знание это сила.


Эх, мне бы другие чудеса

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ещё, как истории для вдохновения на практику.
> 
> Копировать их конечно бессмысленно, да и там всего определённые фрагменты жизни,
> А мечтать, напр., крутить солнцем и луной (астрономическими объектами), эт уже и глупо будет.


Согласен, копировать бессмысленно, мечтать тоже. 

Что в них есть такого что нет в нас?

----------


## Алексей Л

> ))))Вы как сверхспособности разовьете,первым же делом отправляйтесь сразу в Фонд Джеймса Рэнди и получите миллион долларов(его можно на благотворительность отправить,никаких эгоистичных целей конечно:-)).А то пока никто так и не получил.Печалька.Я жду все,на вас вся надежда вообщем))))


Кто о чем а Дениска о деньгах  :Smilie:  Мне миллион и так каждые 10 лет платят, хватает)

----------


## Аше

> Ну да, а как это сделать в наше время?


Как минимум, два варианта:
1) Вариант обычный, найти человека, который достиг, построить с ним отношения, способствующие перенятию этого свершения, после чего перенять.
2) Вариант необычный, найти божество, которое обладает этим свершением, построить с ним отношения, способствующие перенятию этого свершения, после чего перенять.

Другое дело, что для второго, за исключением нескольких редких вариантов, в наше время все равно надо будет найти человека, который бы представил человека божеству, объяснил как следует воспринимать себя и божество, каким образом выполняется обретение его силы и каким образом она применяется и т.д.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Как минимум, два варианта:
> 1) Вариант обычный, найти человека, который достиг, построить с ним отношения, способствующие перенятию этого свершения, после чего перенять.
> 2) Вариант необычный, найти божество, которое обладает этим свершением, построить с ним отношения, способствующие перенятию этого свершения, после чего перенять.
> 
> Другое дело, что для второго, за исключением нескольких редких вариантов, в наше время все равно надо будет найти человека, который бы представил человека божеству, объяснил как следует воспринимать себя и божество, каким образом выполняется обретение его силы и каким образом она применяется и т.д.


Вот я тоже думаю что нужна какая-нибудь дакиня, но где ее взять? Может их специально призывать надо или мантры читать

----------


## Аше

> Вот я тоже думаю что нужна какая-нибудь дакиня, но где ее взять? Может их специально призывать надо или мантры читать


Если говорить про дакиню, рожденную мантрой, т.е. про женщину, ставшую дакиней в силу практики тайной мантры, то по моим наблюдениям только на этом форуме, судя по описанным результатам от практики, есть, как минимум, пара таких представительниц прекрасного пола. Я не буду называть имен, вместо этого я без иносказаний опишу каким бывает опыт успешной практики божества в наше время.

Есть одно божество, которое известно за свою способность устранять препятствия и очень активно продвигать дела любого рода, если начать делать его практику верным образом, то вдруг обнаруживаешь что начинаешь делать намного больше, более того, дела получаются и получаются быстрее, чем раньше, и даже больше, люди и обстоятельства, которые нужны для успеха, тоже начинаются собираться и встраиваться в нужное русло. Пока продолжаешь делать практику, все ранее описанное идет по нарастающей, стоит прекратить, как очень быстро все начинает возвращаться обратно в прежнее русло, как оно было раньше, прежняя производительность, прежнее общее количество успешно сделанных дел, прежнее медленное собрание людей и условий и т.д. Начинаешь делать практику снова, оно снова возвращается. Пока делаешь, реально попадаешь как в своего рода сказку, только сказку с весьма определенным сценарием, который связан с качествами практикуемого божества.

Не совсем такими словами, но нечто похожее я на этом форуме читал от пары представительниц прекрасного пола. Поэтому, как вариант, вы можете найти их посты и попереписываться с ними, т.к., если написанное ими правда, по факту у них результат есть, а это означает, что есть чего перенимать. Понятно, что тибетцы и тибето-фанатики будут возмущаться, что дескать, а как же уполномоченность нашей администрацией, но это древний как мир выбор что человеку нужно - реальный результат или формальная уполномоченность - по моим наблюдениям, эти два крайне редко бывают в одном лице, чаще это разные лица.

Если же говорить про дакинь-божеств, то для этого есть посвящения, садханы, мантры и т.д.

P.S.: Эффекты от практики божества не ограничиваются описанным, они включают и очищение омрачений и мудрость постижения пустоты и т.д., но эти вещи у других прямо не наблюдаемы, а относительные блага от практики можно наблюдать непосредственно.

----------

Алексей Л (07.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (08.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну как бы да,но можно ли стать Буддой выучив биографию Гаутамы


Мне нравится ход Ваших мыслей! : )
Упоминая книгу о Львах, надеялся, что читающий её поймёт: без надлежащих благих накоплений, да ещё без наставника эта книга -- занятное чтение, не более того...

----------

Алексей Л (07.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Согласен, копировать бессмысленно, мечтать тоже. 
> 
> Что в них есть такого что нет в нас?


Очищено неблагое, накоплено благое, развита мягкость спокойность контролируемость ума , получено благословение Гуру.

(это не совсем моё имхо, как-то так один из них сказал (если не запамятовал: Учитель Сараха))

(п.с. отвечал не глядя в конец страницы, а тут оказывается и ув. Юй Кан уже похожее написал))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если


Да, ну вы меня удивили конечно. Я не хочу комментировать чтобы не привлекать внимания  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Слабая воля, лень матушка даже помыслить об этом не давала


А теперь воля вдруг окрепла и лень-матушка внезапно отступила?)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Мне нравится ход Ваших мыслей! : )
> Упоминая книгу о Львах, надеялся, что читающий её поймёт: без надлежащих благих накоплений, да ещё без наставника эта книга -- занятное чтение, не более того...


Само собой накопления вещь необходимая. Прочитать биографию всё же стоит, хотя бы для воодушевления

----------


## Алексей Л

> Очищено неблагое, накоплено благое, развита мягкость спокойность контролируемость ума , получено благословение Гуру.


Насколько важна преданность Гуру?

----------


## Алексей Л

> А теперь воля вдруг окрепла и лень-матушка внезапно отступила?)


Не хочу про себя говорить, может да а может нет, воля такая штука ее линейкой не измерить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно 
> 
> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


На благо всех чувствующих существ, молитесь, чтобы не становиться махасиддхой. Прощайте существам их кармические долги, позвольте им не расплачиваться, не крутить колесо ради Вашей блажи.

----------

Монферран (08.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> На благо всех чувствующих существ, молитесь, чтобы не становиться махасиддхой. Прощайте существам их кармические долги, позвольте им не расплачиваться, не крутить колесо ради Вашей блажи.


Почему, что в этом плохого?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему, что в этом плохого?


Когда кто-то Вам очень дорог, Вы хотите о нем заботиться и полагаете, что это вполне естественно. Но когда Вы не можете не заботиться, это уже болезненная зависимость.
Так и случается с многими существами, очарованными заслугами одного из них, вследствие чего такое существо обретает очень блаженное существование, в котором его желания осуществляются силами внимательных и заботливых поклонников.

Когда Вы увидите, каково существование этих, часто незамечаемых существ, захотите ли Вы, чтобы они ради Вашей прихоти отдавали последнее, что имеют?

----------

Монферран (08.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Когда кто-то Вам очень дорог, Вы хотите о нем заботиться и полагаете, что это вполне естественно. Но когда Вы не можете не заботиться, это уже болезненная зависимость.
> Так и случается с многими существами, очарованными заслугами одного из них, вследствие чего такое существо обретает очень блаженное существование, в котором его желания осуществляются силами внимательных и заботливых поклонников.
> 
> Когда Вы увидите, каково существование этих, часто незамечаемых существ, захотите ли Вы, чтобы они ради Вашей прихоти отдавали последнее, что имеют?


Таким вы меня представляете? Так похоже?

----------


## Won Soeng

Вы себе представляете меня представляющим Вас. Остановимся на этом, не будем плодить иллюзии.

----------

Алексей Л (07.11.2016), Монферран (08.11.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно 
> 
> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


На скользкую Вы тропу вступили желая что-либо получить или добиться в буддизме. Потом как бы вы не разочаровались в буддизме как некоторые в соседней ветке.

----------

Won Soeng (07.11.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Вы себе представляете меня представляющим Вас. Остановимся на этом, не будем плодить иллюзии.


Автор просто жжот (прочитал всю тему).

----------


## Алексей Л

> На скользкую Вы тропу вступили желая что-либо получить или добиться в буддизме. Потом как бы вы не разочаровались в буддизме как некоторые в соседней ветке.


Зато оставил желание стать Буддой, не хочу и не не хочу, просто нет никакой разницы хоть в Нирвану хоть в Сансару, хоть а Ад. Осталась практика ради практики. Не думаю что вы меня правильно поймете.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Микросиддхой тогда
> 
> Так уже занимаюсь, многие тоже, почему не  получается, что не хватает?


Мудрости и сострадания?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2016)

----------


## Амир

> зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно 
> 
> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


Здесь как и во многом другом два основных пути: простой и понятный (типа искать потерянную вещь там, где светло) и не очевидный (типа искать пусть в темноте, но там где потерял). Т.е. нет способов стать махасидхой, просто нет кто бы что ни говорил... Есть различные пути духовного развития на определённых  этапах которых некоторые особо одарённые становятся махасидхами хотят они этого или нет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не хочу про себя говорить, может да а может нет, воля такая штука ее линейкой не измерить.


Волю не надо мерять. Она либо есть, либо ее нет. Полу и недо означает, что Вы ничего не делаете. замахиваться на махастидху как-то убого. Уж замахнитесь сразу буддой стать. А махасиддха тогда будет приятный побочный эффект. 

Логично то хоть подумайте по аналогии, что Вам подвластно, а что нет, - а мечтать без толку. если Вы хотите стать доктором наук в какой-то области, все то же самое, - знание и овладение основами, и ТОЛЬКО ПОТОМ окончание школы. И ТОЛЬКО ПОТОМ ВУЗ, И только потом.... ИТД, И ТД. Вы четко должны представлять себе, какие у вас шансы и ПЛАНИРОВАТЬ свои действия с определенной скоростью. 

Преданность Гуру нужна. Но еще больше нужны ОТРЕЧЕНИЕ И КРАЙНЕ СИЛЬНАЯ МОТИВАЦИЯ. Промониторьте себя, а уж потом заводите сии кокетливые темы.

----------


## Neroli

> зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно 
> 
> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


Первое правило становления махасиддхой - никому не рассказывать о желании стать махасиддхой.

----------

Алексей Л (08.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2016), Кузьмич (08.11.2016)

----------


## Аше

Здесь народ много пишет в традиционном ключе, что либо относительные сиддхи от садханы вредны, либо они вредны пока человек не развил в себе разные полезные качества, которые бы направили эти сиддхи в нужное русло. Книжное я думаю всем и так известно, я для контраста приведу иной пример как оно бывает на практике.

Дело в том, что успешная практика божества, кроме проявления определенных качеств и их относительных эффектов, способствует также и росту всего как на дрожжах. На деле это означает, что человек начинает довольно быстро сталкиваться с последствием своих действий, как благих, так и не очень. Если человек не сильно упрямится, то это довольно быстро учит его на собственной шкуре причине-следствию и почему имеет смысл придерживаться: "делай благое, не делай не благого", - что со стороны может выглядеть как сострадание, любящая доброта и т.д. Также поскольку в практике божества довольно много жонглирования вручную различными взаимосвязями как внутренними, так и внешними, то применение этого на практике и наблюдение что, когда, как и почему больше работает, меньше работает или не работает, довольно быстро обучает человека, что ничего не существует отдельно от чего-либо еще и работает в силу комбинации различных причин и условий, с которыми можно работать, также быстро приходит осознание, что все это непостоянно, т.к. перестаешь делать, картинка уже по другому собирается. Целиком описанное уже составляет т.н. постижение пустоты, причем не аналитическое на подушке, которое легко рассеивается потом, а пройденное через опыт ситуаций, что остается с человеком.

Но одно из самых как мне кажется полезных эффектов от этого, это обнаружение на опыте очень сильной относительности своего восприятия, насколько оно на деле пластично и как сильно от этого зависит то каким будут восприниматься люди, какие действия будет тянуть или не тянуть делать, как оно зависит не только от собственных действий, но от других людей и прочих условий, и насколько в таком смысле оно вообще "мое собственное". Что уже поднимает вопрос о природе этого восприятия, т.н. природе этого ума.

Подытоживая, если этим заниматься не как сейчас принято формально и безжизненно, а действительно полноценно вкладываться, глубоко копать, наблюдать и изучать, то нет никакой проблемы в начинании с достижения сиддх от практики божества, т.к. при должном подходе человек по результатам придет и к состраданию и мудрости и т.д. по списку.

----------

Чагна Дордже (10.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Кто о чем а Дениска о деньгах  Мне миллион и так каждые 10 лет платят, хватает)


Алешенька,сынок,так я ж тебе говорю,деньги на благотворительность отдашь,в детдома,в приюты для животных и т.д.Я вот никак понять не могу почему эти Сиддхи-Махасиддхи такие не сострадательные)))бабла есть возможность срубить по-легкому,помочь стольким существам,ан нет))))эгоизм какой-то)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Мудрости и сострадания?


Само собой, в идеале если развить до совершенства, но это нереально. Реально развить их до досягаемого уровня. Говорят еще кое-что нужно.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Здесь как и во многом другом два основных пути: простой и понятный (типа искать потерянную вещь там, где светло) и не очевидный (типа искать пусть в темноте, но там где потерял). Т.е. нет способов стать махасидхой, просто нет кто бы что ни говорил... Есть различные пути духовного развития на определённых  этапах которых некоторые особо одарённые становятся махасидхами хотят они этого или нет.


То есть вы советуете не ставить такой цели а просто продолжать что делал если я вас правильно понял?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Волю не надо мерять. Она либо есть, либо ее нет. Полу и недо означает, что Вы ничего не делаете. замахиваться на махастидху как-то убого. Уж замахнитесь сразу буддой стать. А махасиддха тогда будет приятный побочный эффект. 
> 
> Логично то хоть подумайте по аналогии, что Вам подвластно, а что нет, - а мечтать без толку. если Вы хотите стать доктором наук в какой-то области, все то же самое, - знание и овладение основами, и ТОЛЬКО ПОТОМ окончание школы. И ТОЛЬКО ПОТОМ ВУЗ, И только потом.... ИТД, И ТД. Вы четко должны представлять себе, какие у вас шансы и ПЛАНИРОВАТЬ свои действия с определенной скоростью. 
> 
> Преданность Гуру нужна. Но еще больше нужны ОТРЕЧЕНИЕ И КРАЙНЕ СИЛЬНАЯ МОТИВАЦИЯ. Промониторьте себя, а уж потом заводите сии кокетливые темы.


Ну не знаю убого или нет, вы его вообще ниже плинтуса опустили :Smilie: ) 
А мне достаточно, я могу и под плинтусом, выше-ниже это уже не важно кто обо мне так будет думать, я буду им желать стать Буддами.

Согласен, вот я и планирую :Smilie: 

Преданность Гуру нужна, вот это правильно, до смерти, этого пока нет, кишка тонка :Smilie: ). Мотивация есть. Отречение? Не поверите оно само собой появляется, даже ничего специально не делаю для его развития.

Пару месяцев назад познакомился с ламой (не моим) случайно они меня в гости позвали, за чаем лама сказал что я должен поехать на 3 летний ретрит, не сейчас прямо конечно. Это звучит здорово но только подумать это ж полностью другая жизнь без возврата, на такое надо решиться, а после не останавливаться, это некая поворотная (бесповоротная) точка.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Первое правило становления махасиддхой - никому не рассказывать о желании стать махасиддхой.


Верно, не плохо бы уже заткнуться, сам так думаю. Пусть это будет последний пук )

----------


## Йен

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...amyutta-51.htm

----------


## Алексей Л

> .


Вам опять респект, согласен во многом. Даже считаю что сострадание там настоящее а не только выглядит со стороны, скорее наоборот со стороны оно не вынглядит как кажется должно бы выглядеть.

Вы сами то практикуете?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алешенька,сынок,так я ж тебе говорю,деньги на благотворительность отдашь,в детдома,в приюты для животных и т.д.Я вот никак понять не могу почему эти Сиддхи-Махасиддхи такие не сострадательные)))бабла есть возможность срубить по-легкому,помочь стольким существам,ан нет))))эгоизм какой-то)))


Денисочка, внучек, ты такой умняшечка, няшечка, вкусняшечка, добрый, честный, благотворительный!  :EEK!:  :Kiss: 
Твоими бы чаяниями да всем помочь сироткам, накормить из ложечки, стольким существам!  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin: 

Аминь! (то есть Няш-няш)

----------


## Кеин

> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


Извиняюсь за глупый вопрос: а чем характеризуется махасиддха?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...amyutta-51.htm


Четыре основы сверхъестественной силы, вот значит оно как. Какие это 4 основы?

----------


## Кузьмич

> зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно 
> 
> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


Пейте больше, закусывайте меньше! (С) Венедикт Ерофеев

----------

Паня (10.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Извиняюсь за глупый вопрос: а чем характеризуется махасиддха?


Ну он такой большой и сильный ...))

Как я понял так назывались практики достигшие  великих надмирских сиддх

----------

Кеин (08.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Пейте больше, закусывайте меньше! (С) Венедикт Ерофеев


Истину глаголите! :Big Grin:  
От еды только живот растет, сажусь на диету, лето скоро  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Истину глаголите! 
> От еды только живот растет, сажусь на диету, лето скоро


Когда отпуск, лето всегда!!!

----------

Алексей Л (08.11.2016)

----------


## Кеин

Мне понравилось как один человек сказал, правда он ближе к христианству, не дословно: вот думал, если бы Дух Святой дары раздавал, то я попросил бы в дар способность лечить людей, а потом подумал, да мне ведь лень будет всех лечить, устану я, поэтому наверно лучше для начала избавиться от лени.
:-)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Первое правило становления махасиддхой - никому не рассказывать о желании стать махасиддхой.


У махахасидов не может быть правил! И даже левел уже не может!

----------


## Won Soeng

Желая махасидховых эффектов
Олег наяривал отчаянно нёндро.
А утром силы возвращал обратно
В ведро

----------

Монферран (08.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Насколько важна преданность Гуру?


Гуру нужен.

имхо: Хотябы для показа того чем являются теже мудрость, сочувствие, преданность и др. Не как отвлечённые понятия, а внутренние качества которые нужно именно в себе найти развить, раскрыть. Противоположности то их понять легко, но вот чтоб в себе отличить их от близких вредоносных качеств(напр. цинизм, сентиментальность, фанатизм) тут уже тонкая настройка и коррекция нужна. Благословление  Гуру.

----------


## Амир

> То есть вы советуете не ставить такой цели а просто продолжать что делал если я вас правильно понял?


Я лишь хочу сказать, что постановка такой цели никак не приближает вас к ней, а зачастую и вообще ведёт в противоположном направлении. Способности махасидхи лежат за гранью тренировок, их нельзя натренировать, они лишь следствие других, более глубинных процессов, связанных с "духовным ростом".

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> В ведро


Неужели это няшка?  :EEK!:  :Facepalm:  :Confused:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Гуру нужен.
> 
> имхо: Хотябы для показа того чем являются теже мудрость, сочувствие, преданность и др. Не как отвлечённые понятия, а внутренние качества которые нужно именно в себе найти развить, раскрыть. Противоположности то их понять легко, но вот чтоб в себе отличить их от близких вредоносных качеств(напр. цинизм, сентиментальность, фанатизм) тут уже тонкая настройка и коррекция нужна. Благословление  Гуру.


Не уверен что именно для всего этого, но пусть так

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я лишь хочу сказать, что постановка такой цели никак не приближает вас к ней, а зачастую и вообще ведёт в противоположном направлении. Способности махасидхи лежат за гранью тренировок, их нельзя натренировать, они лишь следствие других, более глубинных процессов, связанных с "духовным ростом".


Ну хорошо, но неужто вы вот так совсем без цели живете?

----------


## Neroli

> У махахасидов не может быть правил! И даже левел уже не может!


Так это ж не для махасидхов правило, а для мечтателей))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Четыре основы сверхъестественной силы, вот значит оно как. Какие это 4 основы?


желание (чанда), усердие (вирья), ум (читта), исследование (вимамса)

----------

Алексей Л (09.11.2016), Монферран (08.11.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Верно, не плохо бы уже заткнуться, сам так думаю. Пусть это будет последний пук )


У вас этот последний пук каждый год. 
Завидное постоянство.

----------

Алексей Л (09.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (09.11.2016)

----------


## Кеин

> Я лишь хочу сказать, что постановка такой цели никак не приближает вас к ней, а зачастую и вообще ведёт в противоположном направлении. Способности махасидхи лежат за гранью тренировок, их нельзя натренировать, они лишь следствие других, более глубинных процессов, связанных с "духовным ростом".


Тоже верю что всякие способности это побочные эффекты на Пути, но возможности целенаправленной тренировки не исключаю, - это как у ёгов например, - в Йога-сутрах Патанджали в третьей части автор потратил время, расписал какая саньяма к какой способности тренится.

----------


## Аше

> Вы сами то практикуете?


Да, описанное мной в этом топике проходил на собственном опыте. Сейчас уже другие акценты в практике, но без пройденного я вряд ли бы к текущему пришел.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Извиняюсь за глупый вопрос: а чем характеризуется махасиддха?


Махасиддхами. Летать, не дышать, вот это все.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот я тоже думаю что нужна какая-нибудь дакиня, но где ее взять? Может их специально призывать надо или мантры читать


На дискотеке. Подмухойсиддхи делали и так.
 У мну духу не хватает. Патаму я просто подмухой.

----------

Алексей Л (09.11.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если говорить про дакиню, рожденную мантрой, т.е. про женщину, ставшую дакиней в силу практики тайной мантры, то по моим наблюдениям только на этом форуме, судя по описанным результатам от практики, есть, как минимум, пара таких представительниц прекрасного пола. Я не буду называть имен, вместо этого я без иносказаний опишу каким бывает опыт успешной практики божества в наше время.


Почему не будете называть имен? Это же не желтуха какая-то. Или колитесь, или не крепитесь  :Big Grin: .

Описывать все горазды!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Само собой накопления вещь необходимая. Прочитать биографию всё же стоит, хотя бы для воодушевления


Накопления... Разве они копятся, если появляются, когда отдаешь?
Адовый азиатовый трэш.
 Люди! Европеоиды, вашу так. Сыты и одеты! Отдавайте, и будет Вам! (Счастье)

----------


## Аше

> Почему не будете называть имен?


Во-первых, не факт, что прекрасные дакини будут рады подобному пиару. Во-вторых, если человеку действительно нужно для дела, а не развлечения ради, он будет готов приложить к этому усилия и перелопатить посты за несколько прошедших лет, чтобы найти искомое, если, конечно, они эти посты еще не удалили. В-третьих, если посты на месте, то потенциально они сами оставили двери для общения на эту тему, а я всего лишь подсказал на что обратить внимание.

----------


## Аше

В этой теме часто всплывал мотив, что махасиддха/сиддха, это нечто такое сверхъестественное, нарушающее современные законы науки и т.д. Подобное восприятие обычно формируется на основе всё тех же намтаров и подобных им текстам, которые воспринимаются в буквальном прочтении, хотя такая литература покрыта тантрическим шифром в силу чего требует интерпретации. А в интерпретации, если говорить кратко, махасиддха/сиддха, это человек, который научился виртуозно работать как со своим умом, так и со множеством связей, которые есть между ним и людьми. И первое, и второе лежит в пределах допустимого современной наукой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.11.2016)

----------


## Денис К

> Денисочка, внучек, ты такой умняшечка, няшечка, вкусняшечка, добрый, честный, благотворительный! 
> Твоими бы чаяниями да всем помочь сироткам, накормить из ложечки, стольким существам! 
> 
> Аминь! (то есть Няш-няш)


Таки-да,Алешенька,я такой,видимо в отличие от тех кто якобы этими сиддхи обладает))))А скажи,о каких сверспособностях ты мечтаешь,чем хотел бы обладать?

----------


## Алексей Л

> У вас этот последний пук каждый год. 
> Завидное постоянство.


Ну пукают-то все, просто не всегда это заметно  :Big Grin:  Многие пукают а показывают не другого и обвиняют, редко кто сознается, эго не позволяет, а еще хотят пребывать в естественном состоянии 

У меня идея, а давайте вместе покажем как пукать надо? Я начну: Пук-пук!  :Facepalm:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да, описанное мной в этом топике проходил на собственном опыте. Сейчас уже другие акценты в практике, но без пройденного я вряд ли бы к текущему пришел.


Неужели дакиню с форума призвали?  :Wink: 

А сейчас какие акценты?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Накопления... Разве они копятся, если появляются, когда отдаешь?
> Адовый азиатовый трэш.
>  Люди! Европеоиды, вашу так. Сыты и одеты! Отдавайте, и будет Вам! (Счастье)


Ну а кто сказал что не отдаём, по себе не судите, вон лучше деньги на бухло раздавайте, и будет вам здоровье

----------


## Алексей Л

> Во-первых, не факт, что прекрасные дакини будут рады подобному пиару. Во-вторых, если человеку действительно нужно для дела, а не развлечения ради, он будет готов приложить к этому усилия и перелопатить посты за несколько прошедших лет, чтобы найти искомое, если, конечно, они эти посты еще не удалили. В-третьих, если посты на месте, то потенциально они сами оставили двери для общения на эту тему, а я всего лишь подсказал на что обратить внимание.


Так они уже пропиарились, значит будут только рады)) 
Огласите весь Список!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алексей Л

> Таки-да,Алешенька,я такой,видимо в отличие от тех кто якобы этими сиддхи обладает))))А скажи,о каких сверспособностях ты мечтаешь,чем хотел бы обладать?


Все Денисочка, все что найду ))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну не знаю убого или нет, вы его вообще ниже плинтуса опустили) 
> А мне достаточно, я могу и под плинтусом, выше-ниже это уже не важно кто обо мне так будет думать, я буду им желать стать Буддами.
> 
> Согласен, вот я и планирую
> 
> Преданность Гуру нужна, вот это правильно, до смерти, этого пока нет, кишка тонка). Мотивация есть. Отречение? Не поверите оно само собой появляется, даже ничего специально не делаю для его развития.
> 
> Пару месяцев назад познакомился с ламой (не моим) случайно они меня в гости позвали, за чаем лама сказал что я должен поехать на 3 летний ретрит, не сейчас прямо конечно. Это звучит здорово но только подумать это ж полностью другая жизнь без возврата, на такое надо решиться, а после не останавливаться, это некая поворотная (бесповоротная) точка.


два вопроса.  Сколько в день Вы занимаетесь "формальной" практикой? ЧТо такое отречение в буддизме?

Что касается Ваших мыслей о ритрите( жизнь без возврата"), то они не сильно показывают Ваше отречение)) Когда именно Вы планируете этот трехлетний ритрит? Где и под чьим руководством? назовите дату и место.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> два вопроса.  Сколько в день Вы занимаетесь "формальной" практикой? ЧТо такое отречение в буддизме?
> 
> Что касается Ваших мыслей о ритрите( жизнь без возврата"), то они не сильно показывают Ваше отречение)) Когда именно Вы планируете этот трехлетний ритрит? Где и под чьим руководством? назовите дату и место.


Сколько позволяет без вреда организму, 3-4 в рабочий день, 6-8 в выходной, не включая чтение форума  :Big Grin:  ах-ха-ха

Отречение именно в буддизме это метод, путь для хинаяны и сутрической махаяны. А вы думаете что это?

Прежде чем отвечать на остальное вы тоже расскажите сколько вы занимаетесь?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

У нас тут на форуме были незабываемые темы, где большинством участников с пеной у рта доказывалось отсутствие наличия всяческих сиддх :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  "Запад и Ваджраяна" и " Папа, а де сиддхи" прогремели в свое время с огромным резонансом. И в тех темах постоянно доказывалось, что обретение сиддх ради обретения самих сиддх неполезно. Но при этом большинство усталых практиков отрицали всяческие сиддхи вплоть до публичной их демонстрации :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

По моим меркам строятся причины и собираются условия в нужном направлении, а уж при полном собрании возникает искомый результат и мгновенный переход в новое качество реализации. Надо ежедневно вкалывать в нужном направлении и не париться о результате. 

И помечтать иногда вредно. Это уводит от повседневных усилий и собираний по крохам необходимого. Будет всегда "шаг вперед и два назад", потому как в устремленность надо постоянно подбрасывать уголья, и никогда не замедляться. Устремленность культивируется на базе реализованного отречения, и никак иначе. И уход в ритрит при этом, - не некое увлекательное путешествие, а жизненно-важная необходимость. Цонкапа(а он был довольно продвинут) каждый раз при заторе в постижении делал нгондро. И это нгондро он сделал, при условии даже своего уровня, многократно. Вы не задумывались, почему? Когда читаешь его биографию, уж даже как-то смешно замахиваться на махасидховость при таком нашем нищем собрании заслуг.

Сколько вы не кокетничайте на форуме, - это нисколько не приблизит к Вашей цели. А иначе почему Вы все еще сидите на форуме? 

Может, Вы за чем-то иллюзорным гоняетесь, драгоценный? :Big Grin:  Ведь публичной демонстрации сиддх так и не произошло)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сколько позволяет без вреда организму, 3-4 в рабочий день, 6-8 в выходной, не включая чтение форума  ах-ха-ха
> 
> Отречение именно в буддизме это метод, путь для хинаяны и сутрической махаяны. А вы думаете что это?
> 
> Прежде чем отвечать на остальное вы тоже расскажите сколько вы занимаетесь?


ОООО! Сейчас мы копнем глубже и, наконец-то, обсудим сокровенное))))

3-4 часа медитации? 6-8 часов медитации в выходной? Можно не в деталях спросить, а примерно что Вы делаете?

Насчет отречения Вы несколько заблуждаетесь, оно совершенно необходимо, как воздух, и практику Махаяны. Я так понимаю, Вы себя причисляете к таковым?

Я занимаюсь каждый день примерно полтора часа. Утром и перед сном. Поскольку со временем некоторые практики происходят быстрее. Некоторым моим практикам уже 20 лет) Плюс в течение дня стараюсь сохранять постоянную осознанность, что получается у меня все лучше и лучше) Но Вы на меня не равняйтесь, я не планирую стать махасиддхой)

----------


## Аше

> Неужели дакиню с форума призвали?


Если бы я призвал, то не говорил, что "если написанное ими правда", этот момент мне был бы известен.




> А сейчас какие акценты?


После того, как на опыте воссоздал и пожил определенное время в различных качествах с опорой на разных божеств, стало понятно, что можно, конечно, проявлять разные качества, можно их применять для разных дел и получать от этого пользу, которая иначе досталась бы тяжелее и медленнее, но это все приходит и уходит, а хотелось бы что-то на что можно, условно говоря, положиться, что буддисты природой себя и явлений зовут. Поэтому акцент перешел с перетасовывания карт на заинтересованность бэкграундом дилера.

----------

Алексей Л (09.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> У нас тут на форуме были незабываемые темы, где большинством участников с пеной у рта доказывалось отсутствие наличия всяческих сиддх "Запад и Ваджраяна" и " Папа, а де сиддхи" прогремели в свое время с огромным резонансом. И в тех темах постоянно доказывалось, что обретение сиддх ради обретения самих сиддх неполезно. Но при этом большинство усталых практиков отрицали всяческие сиддхи вплоть до публичной их демонстрации
> 
> По моим меркам строятся причины и собираются условия в нужном направлении, а уж при полном собрании возникает искомый результат и мгновенный переход в новое качество реализации. Надо ежедневно вкалывать в нужном направлении и не париться о результате. 
> 
> И помечтать иногда вредно. Это уводит от повседневных усилий и собираний по крохам необходимого. Будет всегда "шаг вперед и два назад", потому как в устремленность надо постоянно подбрасывать уголья, и никогда не замедляться. Устремленность культивируется на базе реализованного отречения, и никак иначе. И уход в ритрит при этом, - не некое увлекательное путешествие, а жизненно-важная необходимость. Сколько вы не кокетничайте на форуме, - это нисколько не приблизит к Вашей цели. А иначе почему Вы все еще сидите на форуме? 
> 
> Может, Вы за чем-то иллюзорным гоняетесь, драгоценный? Ведь публичной демонстрации сиддх так и не произошло)


Хороший вопрос. Мои школьные годы прошли в Бурятии, там Дацаны  школы Гелук кстати, тантрические. Все жители независимо от веры посещают дацаны, приходят естественно не практиковать а за помощъю, местные ламы обладают различными способностями, кто предсказывает, кто лечит, кто мантры читает, особенно многолюдно когда приезжает высокий лама из Монголии или Тибета, большинство говорит по русски. Мой дед еще советской закалки не верил ни во что, может христианство малость проскакивало в поговорках, он мне семейную историю рассказал такую что чудо просто, само собой поделиться не могу. Лично я сам к ним ходил, будущее спрашивал и не только, чудеса тоже делают, так что для меня сиддхи в порядке вещей, с молоком впитал)))

с молоком впитал сиддхи  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аше

> Так они уже пропиарились, значит будут только рады))


Редкие люди так далеко продумывают свои действия, потому лишний раз подстраховать дакинь полезно, да и зевак отсеить тоже не мешает.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Редкие люди так далеко продумывают свои действия, потому лишний раз подстраховать дакинь полезно, да и зевак отсеить тоже не мешает.


Из моих понятий о дакини вытекает естесственный вывод, что они не слишком нуждаются в подстраховке и совершенно не парятся о своих действиях, потому как им известно побольше нашего, - что к чему ведет, и Ваше заявление о присутствии дакинь на форуме только вызовет у народа естесственное желание поприкалываться над форумными тетеньками))

Но это никак не поможет нашему Лешеньке Л стать махасиддхой, ибо он переведет мишень с себя на кого-то другого) Но давайте не будем отвлекаться и поможем ему, все-тки, стать махасиддхой)

----------

Алексей Л (09.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> ОООО! Сейчас мы копнем глубже и, наконец-то, обсудим сокровенное))))
> 
> 3-4 часа медитации? 6-8 часов медитации в выходной? Можно не в деталях спросить, а примерно что Вы делаете?
> 
> Насчет отречения Вы несколько заблуждаетесь, оно совершенно необходимо, как воздух, и практику Махаяны. Я так понимаю, Вы себя причисляете к таковым?
> 
> Я занимаюсь каждый день примерно полтора часа. Утром и перед сном. Поскольку со временем некоторые практики происходят быстрее. Некоторым моим практикам уже 20 лет) Плюс в течение дня стараюсь сохранять постоянную осознанность, что получается у меня все лучше и лучше) Но Вы на меня не равняйтесь, я не планирую стать махасиддхой)


Примерно можно, собственно я разные совмещаю, и медитацию и йогу и садханы, все тибетского буддизма естественно, кое-что дзогчен, приходится чем то жертвовать поэтому сидячую медитацию сократил до 30 мин.
Отречение это что по-вашему?

Конечно отношусь к Махаяне, развитие бодхичитты и все дела, хотя мои воззрения и практика больше относятся к Третьему обороту

----------


## Алексей Л

> После того, как на опыте воссоздал и пожил определенное время в различных качествах с опорой на разных божеств, стало понятно, что можно, конечно, проявлять разные качества, можно их применять для разных дел и получать от этого пользу, которая иначе досталась бы тяжелее и медленнее, но это все приходит и уходит, а хотелось бы что-то на что можно, условно говоря, положиться, что буддисты природой себя и явлений зовут. Поэтому акцент перешел с перетасовывания карт на заинтересованность бэкграундом дилера.


Чё? куда акцент перешел?

Хм я тут, некогда мне отвечать в общем... до завтра наверно

----------


## Аше

> Из моих понятий о дакини вытекает естесственный вывод, что они не слишком нуждаются в подстраховке и совершенно не парятся о своих действиях, потому как им известно побольше нашего


Это вы о дакинях-божествах, а я говорил про четко определенный вид дакинь-рожденных мантрой, т.е. женщин-практикующих, которые имеют результат от своей садханы. Описанный мной ранее результат от садханы совершенно не подразумевает совершенства во всем, они также как и все могут быть несовершенны в чем-то другом, что не отменяет наличие результата от садханы.

----------


## Аше

> Чё? куда акцент перешел?


 :Smilie:  Если не хочется прикладывать усилия к загугливанию непонятных слов и/или собиранию смысла последнего предложения, можно остановиться на первом, т.к. по смыслу они равноценны.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Конечно отношусь к Махаяне, развитие бодхичитты и все дела, хотя мои воззрения и практика больше относятся к Третьему обороту


Тоесть, первый и второй оборот уже полностью усвоен?) И все 4 БИ тоже? Тогда проблем с наличием махасиддховости быть не должно)

Вы мне не ответили, - когда идете в трехлетний ритрит, куда и кто наставник. Планировать, так планировать)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это вы о дакинях-божествах, а я говорил про четко определенный вид дакинь-рожденных мантрой, т.е. женщин-практикующих, которые имеют результат от своей садханы. Описанный мной ранее результат от садханы совершенно не подразумевает совершенства во всем, они также как и все могут быть несовершенны в чем-то другом, что не отменяет наличие результата от садханы.


Честно сказать, неменьший результат дает практика нравственности)

----------


## Аше

> Честно сказать, неменьший результат дает практика нравственности)


От практики нравственности описанных мной ранее результатов не замечал. Но да, и нравственность и т.д. по списку тоже могут быть полезны и давать хорошие результаты, когда до самого человека на его собственном опыте через набивание своих шишок дойдет, что это так. А из под палки или "потому что так надо" или "потому что кто-то так сказал", результат будет такой же - ни рыба, ни мясо.

----------

Алексей Л (10.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

Поменьше трындеть о своих достижениях.
Это не я сказала, это необходимый фактор для созревания способностей. А то решите ещё, что это наезд.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поменьше трындеть о своих достижениях.
> Это не я сказала, это необходимый фактор для созревания способностей. А то решите ещё, что это наезд.


Не вижу ничего плохого в утверждении, что с практикой твоя страдательность уменьшается, осознанность растет и умение строить нужные причинно-следственные связи возрастает) Это НОРМАЛЬНЫЙОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ результат при практике. И если его нет, - то что-то идет не так.

Ну, а о сиддхах трындеть, конечно, смысла нет. Все равно никто и не поверит :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Не вижу ничего плохого в утверждении, что с практикой твоя страдательность уменьшается, осознанность растет и умение строить нужные причинно-следственные связи возрастает) Это НОРМАЛЬНЫЙОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ результат при практике. И если его нет, - то что-то идет не так.
> 
> Ну, а о сиддхах трындеть, конечно, смысла нет. Все равно никто и не поверит


Уменьшается пусть, рассказывать об этом не надо никому, рассказы об этих достижениях создают препятствия для развития этого. Если в препятствиях нет ничего плохого, то конечно нет проблем и с рассказами.
В общем выбор такой - либо поговорить об этом, либо не мешать этому развиваться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не вижу ничего плохого в утверждении, что с практикой твоя страдательность уменьшается, осознанность растет и умение строить нужные причинно-следственные связи возрастает) Это НОРМАЛЬНЫЙОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ результат при практике. И если его нет, - то что-то идет не так.
> 
> Ну, а о сиддхах трындеть, конечно, смысла нет. Все равно никто и не поверит


О успехах\свершениях - поверят, а о сиддхах нет ?
Но это же одно и тоже, просто то по русски, а то на индийском )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Уменьшается пусть, рассказывать об этом не надо никому, рассказы об этих достижениях создают препятствия для развития этого. Если в препятствиях нет ничего плохого, то конечно нет проблем и с рассказами.
> В общем выбор такой - либо поговорить об этом, либо не мешать этому развиваться.


Что плохого в том, что человек делится своим опытом и успехами ?

Хочу также понять: Как это мешает?
К томуже, как это помешает уже имеющемуся опыту?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Уменьшается пусть, рассказывать об этом не надо никому, рассказы об этих достижениях создают препятствия для развития этого. Если в препятствиях нет ничего плохого, то конечно нет проблем и с рассказами.
> В общем выбор такой - либо поговорить об этом, либо не мешать этому развиваться.


Совершенно не вижу препятствий в этом. Болтать не надо зря. Но слишком боятся что-то сказать, потому что пропадет, - не нужно. Это как навык вождения. Если он усвоен, он уже не пропадет)

----------


## ullu

> Совершенно не вижу препятствий в этом. Болтать не надо зря. Но слишком боятся что-то сказать, потому что пропадет, - не нужно. Это как навык вождения. Если он усвоен, он уже не пропадет)


Не потому что пропадает, а потому что мара самодовольства.
"Мара Самодовольства — это поглощенность возникшим чувством удовольствия, уюта и радости, обусловленность своими мыслями в этом новом состоянии ума. Причинами этой самозацикленности могут стать известность и богатство среди людей, вызывающие давку и суету вокруг, видение лика божественного идама, умение своей энергией или словом подавлять демонов и силы обусловленности, умиротворять боль, рождение необычайных переживаний в потоке сознания, пророческие сновидения, способности ясновидения, ощущение силы, пылания, блаженство физического тела, энергии и сознания, невольное привлечение богов, демонов и людей, которые делают богатые подношения, возносят хвалу, прислуживают, и многие другие подобные причины. Порождая гордость, радость, довольство, они становятся препятствием на пути к полному освобождению. Поэтому такие препятствия называют Марой Самодовольства. *Какие бы новые способности не проявились, нужно увидеть недвойственность сознания и воспринимаемого мира и не привязываться к новым способностям.* Этот ум, пребывающий в самодовольстве, нужно превратить в объект изучения и увидеть его вечную нереальность — разве не это является освобождением? Нужно увидеть и осознать все происходящее, как иллюзию и сон. Этот ум, загордившийся своими новыми качествами, и все его объекты являются великой пустотой за пределами размышлений и ограничений. Пребывайте в этом состоянии пустоты, свободном от границ, благороднорожденные. Все происходящее похоже на иллюзию, привыкайте видеть это, дети мои. Если принять все происходящее на пути как сон и иллюзию, то Мара Самодовольства будет отсечен. Помогайте живым существам, находясь в видении иллюзорности мира, благороднорожденные!" Отсекая надежду и страх. Мачиг Лабдрон

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что плохого в том, что человек делится своим опытом и успехами ?
> 
> Хочу также понять: Как это мешает?
> К томуже, как это помешает уже имеющемуся опыту?


Плохо, когда это неправда. Когда человек думает, что у него есть какой-то опыт и успехи, которых нет и рассказывает о них, создавая карму лжи и нарушая самаи. Когда это правда, то плохо тем, что создаёт препятствия. Препятствия в том, что человек делится опытом, получает положительное подкрепление, постепенно впадает в зависимость и его мотивация меняется на следование 8 мирским дхармам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (10.11.2016)

----------


## Аше

В традиции есть рекомендации, что желательно держать опыт в тайне, чтобы не делать себе препятствий. При этом у этой рекомендации есть контекст, что это делается тогда, когда опыт еще либо в зачатке, когда его только-только развивают, либо когда он развит, но недостаточно стабилен. Когда же достигнута определенная мера стабильности, рекомендация сменяется на противоположную, рекомендуются ситуации, где опыт будет проверятся на прочность, за счет чего он будет развиваться еще дальше для чего есть различные виды поведения, которые, кроме всего прочего, очень хорошо, посредством наблюдения за своим умом в процессе, показывают самому человеку его собственную текущую ситуацию. 

P.S.: Положительное подкрепление от дележа опыта с буддистами, это крайне редкое явление, история как этого форума так и других мест показывает, что делящийся опытом обычно хлебает галлоны треша  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (10.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

пока вы тут махасиддхами становитесь ,люди вон уши на руке выращивают.
http://ru.espreso.tv/news/2016/11/09...e_ukho_na_ruke

а что вырастил ты ?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тоесть, первый и второй оборот уже полностью усвоен?) И все 4 БИ тоже? Тогда проблем с наличием махасиддховости быть не должно)


Извиние не понял вопрос. Что вы имеете в виду под усвоен?




> Вы мне не ответили, - когда идете в трехлетний ритрит, куда и кто наставник. Планировать, так планировать)


Через несколько лет (few years) так было сказано ламой, это не мой лама но внушает доверия даже мне :Smilie: , он геше и главный в монастыре. А наставник я не знаю кто, куда мой лама пошлет туда и поеду, думаю что в Индию там ретритный центр и к тому же легко продлять визу, ну и теплее чем в Катманду.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Поменьше трындеть о своих достижениях.
> Это не я сказала, это необходимый фактор для созревания способностей. А то решите ещё, что это наезд.


Ясно, 

Наверное это прозвучит не совсем логично но мне нужны не сами способности а их достижение. А так мне ничего не нужно от жизни, я хочу чтобы прекратился этот хаос и все жс стали совершенными, чтобы я тоже был совершенен.

----------


## Алексей Л

Сиддхи такое дело что не всегда видны тем кто не в курсе, но не буду рассказывать историю а то опять "Болтать не надо зря"

Вот чего я не понимаю почему все хотят увидеть сиддхи чтобы каждый лама их вам демонстрировал а с другой стороны считают что это мара самодовольства. Как понять?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Когда это правда, то плохо тем, что создаёт препятствия. Препятствия в том, что человек делится опытом, получает положительное подкрепление, постепенно впадает в зависимость и его мотивация меняется на следование 8 мирским дхармам.


В выше процитированном наставлении  Мачиг Лабдрон есть и о противоядии от этого, какраз сразу после выделенной строки.

(п.с. Но почемуто это незамечено, как и то что там вообще нет речи о том чтоб говорить и делится с другими или нет. А такто самодовольство может ведь возникнуть и когда молчишь. )

----------

Алексей Л (10.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> P.S.: Положительное подкрепление от дележа опыта с буддистами, это крайне редкое явление, история как этого форума так и других мест показывает, что делящийся опытом обычно хлебает галлоны треша


Зато когда рассказывают, как всё в жизни стало более страдательно, серо и скучно.  Сразу одобрения идут  :Frown: 

Даже когда рассказывают о депрессиях и прочих проблемах возникших при практике.

----------


## ullu

> Ясно, 
> 
> Наверное это прозвучит не совсем логично но мне нужны не сами способности а их достижение. А так мне ничего не нужно от жизни, я хочу чтобы прекратился этот хаос и все жс стали совершенными, чтобы я тоже был совершенен.


Это понятно, всем нужны достижения, иначе зачем вообще в это ввязываться ? Самоувердиться можно и более гуманными и приятными способами.
Для достижения это плохо, говорят. Я ещё поищу, если найду где я это прочитала ещё, кроме как у Мачиг Ла, то напишу ещё. Я помню что было прямо про то, что возникает желание делиться результатами практики и это лучше надо тормозить. Но найти сейчас не получается где, давно читала уже.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Сиддхи такое дело что не всегда видны тем кто не в курсе, но не буду рассказывать историю а то опять "Болтать не надо зря"
> 
> Вот чего я не понимаю почему все хотят увидеть сиддхи чтобы каждый лама их вам демонстрировал а с другой стороны считают что это мара самодовольства. Как понять?


Ну я вот не хочу видеть сиддхи.

----------


## ullu

> В выше процитированном наставлении  Мачиг Лабдрон есть и о противоядии от этого, какраз сразу после выделенной строки.
> 
> (п.с. Но почемуто это незамечено, как и то что там вообще нет речи о том чтоб говорить и делится с другими или нет. А такто самодовольство может ведь возникнуть и когда молчишь. )


Может , но это ж не исключает того, что когда хвастаешься, то это самодовольство.

----------


## ullu

> Зато когда рассказывают, как всё в жизни стало более страдательно, серо и скучно.  Сразу одобрения идут 
> 
> Даже когда рассказывают о депрессиях и прочих проблемах возникших при практике.


Да не надо ни хвастаться , ни самоучинижаться просто.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да не надо ни хвастаться , ни самоучинижаться просто.


Не знаю, возможно у нас разные представления о "хвастовстве".
Но думаю, что еслиб не естественная склонность (природа) существ делится позитивным опытом и пониманием с другими, то не было бы ни Дхармы, ни наук, ни ремёсел.  Скорее всего не было бы не только человеческого общества, но и самих людей как вида.

----------

Альбина (10.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> Не знаю, возможно у нас разные представления о "хвастовстве".
> Но думаю, что еслиб не естественная склонность (природа) существ делится позитивным опытом и пониманием с другими, то не было бы ни Дхармы, ни наук, ни ремёсел.  Скорее всего не было бы не только человеческого общества, но и самих людей как вида.


Позитивный опыт то это что-то приятное или полезное для других, а не что-то прекрасное про себя.
То есть про опыт хорошо, про себя не надо. А на деле выходит люди опыт используют чтобы о себе рассказать, а не опытом поделиться вовсе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Позитивный опыт то это что-то приятное или полезное для других, а не что-то прекрасное про себя.
> То есть про опыт хорошо, про себя не надо. А на деле выходит люди опыт используют чтобы о себе рассказать, а не опытом поделиться вовсе.


ну вот .. ) а чей же тогда опыт,если не твой? как-раз от первого лица более прадиво и главное ..существует свобода выбора,т.е. ты не навязываешь,а предлагаешь . Не говоришь,мол, вот так вот и так бывает априори, а  говоришь,что бывает у меня, а другой волен поверить или нет . И там уже в зависимости от авторитета или еще от чего. Но так честнее.Откуда вы знаете-им полезно или нет . ? Решать другим. И когда рассказываешь конкретно про себя -это свобода выбора слушающего .Разве нет ? 
Просто отбрасывайте свое эго,если слушаете или читаете  и тогда все нормально.)
О!.Кстати!.И как-раз таки это проверка на эго,кстати о музыке.
РЕзюме такое,что когда говоришь "я то-то и се-то" -у визави остается больше его личного  пространства .Но если есть общее пространство-(типа буддизм)то вполне себе тогда,конечно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> ну вот .. ) а чей же тогда опыт,если не твой? как-раз от первого лица более прадиво и главное ..существует свобода выбора,т.е. ты не навязываешь,а предлагаешь . Не говоришь,мол, вот так вот и так бывает априори, а  говоришь,что бывает у меня, а другой волен поверить или нет . И там уже в зависимости от авторитета или еще от чего. Но так честнее.Откуда вы знаете-им полезно или нет . ? Решать другим. И когда рассказываешь конкретно про себя -это свобода выбора слушающего .Разве нет ? 
> Просто отбрасывайте свое эго,если слушаете или читаете  и тогда все нормально.)
> О!.Кстати!.И как-раз таки это проверка на эго,кстати о музыке.
> РЕзюме такое,что когда говоришь "я то-то и се-то" -у визави остается больше его личного  пространства .Но если есть общее пространство-(типа буддизм)то вполне себе тогда,конечно.


Разница в том, кто субъект повествования я или опыт. 
Можно, конечно, делать что угодно. Но в целом если хвастать, то никто уважать не будет твои слова. Только хвастуны такие же соберутся вокруг и будут хвастать друг перед другом. А когда опыт в центре, то сразу по другому человек звучит и видно что такого чловека люди по другому совсем слушают и относятся к нему по другому.

----------


## Альбина

> Разница в том, кто субъект повествования я или опыт. 
> Можно, конечно, делать что угодно. Но в целом если хвастать, то никто уважать не будет твои слова. Только хвастуны такие же соберутся вокруг и будут хвастать друг перед другом. А когда опыт в центре, то сразу по другому человек звучит и видно что такого чловека люди по другому совсем слушают и относятся к нему по другому.


я может конечно из другого мира)) и прошу прощения,.но я хвастунов не видела я даже не знаю уже сколько  .... просто я их не вижу..Почему мне кажется,что их и нет вовсе в природе. Может оттого ,что я готова порадоваться за достижения другого? Чувствуете вообще о чем речь? Чувствовать хвастовство может человек только в том случае, если сам незаполнен и ему есть чему завидовать ,т.е. положить глаз на чужие успехи. НЕт. Я подумала . Все-таки дело не во мне. Мне и правда кажется,что их век кончился.)) Хотя...подруга мне говорила про сестру мою,что та любит похвастаться.. Значит ,Уллу, да,,, так и есть , все-таки дело во мне . Я этого не видела . Мне казалось,что сестра радовалась своими цветами выращенными,а не хвасталась . Значит , все-таки  чувствовать хвастовсто- это искаженное восприятие оценивающего. Вот как хотите. )

----------


## Альбина

а если передаешь опыт как само по себе, то другой чувак за неимением своих мозгов может ввалиться туда ,просто потому-что у него есть свободные чистые листы. (надеюсь ,понимаете, оо чем я).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не потому что пропадает, а потому что мара самодовольства.


А если нет самодовольства, а просто сорадость самому себе и понимание того, что Путь действует?))) При этом присутсвует полное понимание, что еще много чего не сделано, и надо работать не покладая рук, но уже много легче, потому что есть навыки.

Короче, недвоственность надо видеть и когда молчишь в тряпочку, боясь Мары.) Вот именно, пребывать за пределами размышлений и ограничений) Ты забил гвоздь в нужное место? 100 гвоздей в нужное место? Точно и правильно, не погнув их? Да. Ура.

Уменьшение страдательности и увеличение понимания, - просто показатели роста, никакой гордыни к этому не обязательно пристегивать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Разница в том, кто субъект повествования я или опыт. 
> Можно, конечно, делать что угодно. Но в целом если хвастать, то никто уважать не будет твои слова. Только хвастуны такие же соберутся вокруг и будут хвастать друг перед другом. А когда опыт в центре, то сразу по другому человек звучит и видно что такого чловека люди по другому совсем слушают и относятся к нему по другому.


Не знаю. По моему, свой опыт надо приводить ( если это полезно), в буддийской среде в качестве подтверждения, что Путь работает, что ты был таким, и что теперь тебе стало легче то-то и то-то, и что ты сам не ожидал, и что если действует у тебя и у кучи других людей, то может действовать и у всех остальных, если они приложат соответствующие усилия. Я человек 10, которые стали уверенными буддистами, к ламам привела в разное время, и мне пришлось им кое-что рассказывать, потому что они спрашивали о моем лично опыте. После того, как они попали к ламе, - во мне надобность отпала. Я могу только сорадоваться. Я с ними дружу) Все путем.)

И вообще, если у буддиста есть уже развитые навыки, он априори хвастаться не будет)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это понятно, всем нужны достижения, иначе зачем вообще в это ввязываться ? Самоувердиться можно и более гуманными и приятными способами.
> Для достижения это плохо, говорят. Я ещё поищу, если найду где я это прочитала ещё, кроме как у Мачиг Ла, то напишу ещё. Я помню что было прямо про то, что возникает желание делиться результатами практики и это лучше надо тормозить. Но найти сейчас не получается где, давно читала уже.


Это смотря каким результатом. По базовой нарвственности можно вполне делиться опытом. По тантре, - вряд ли)  На это есть соответствующие указания :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Но было время, когда я у более опытных однотантриков( по той же практике от того же Учителя) много чего спрашивала. И они вполне мне рассказывали много чего, нарушений тут нет. Гордыни тем более.

----------


## ullu

> я может конечно из другого мира)) и прошу прощения,.но я хвастунов не видела я даже не знаю уже сколько  .... просто я их не вижу..Почему мне кажется,что их и нет вовсе в природе. Может оттого ,что я готова порадоваться за достижения другого? Чувствуете вообще о чем речь? Чувствовать хвастовство может человек только в том случае, если сам незаполнен и ему есть чему завидовать ,т.е. положить глаз на чужие успехи. НЕт. Я подумала . Все-таки дело не во мне. Мне и правда кажется,что их век кончился.)) Хотя...подруга мне говорила про сестру мою,что та любит похвастаться.. Значит ,Уллу, да,,, так и есть , все-таки дело во мне . Я этого не видела . Мне казалось,что сестра радовалась своими цветами выращенными,а не хвасталась . Значит , все-таки  чувствовать хвастовсто- это искаженное восприятие оценивающего. Вот как хотите. )


Типа в мире не существует хвастовства и никто никогда не хвастается. Ага. Приехали )

----------


## ullu

> а если передаешь опыт как само по себе, то другой чувак за неимением своих мозгов может ввалиться туда ,просто потому-что у него есть свободные чистые листы. (надеюсь ,понимаете, оо чем я).


Да кому надо вваливаться в чужое хвастовство. Может сперва кто-то и поверит, а потом все одно поймет, что человек бла бла бла, а на деле пшик.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да кому надо вваливаться в чужое хвастовство. Может сперва кто-то и поверит, а потом все одно поймет, что человек бла бла бла, а на деле пшик.


Может, терпимее надо к людям с хвастовством?) Даже маленький ребенок гордится, что завязал сам шнурки) Ну и похвалить его, что молодец)

----------


## ullu

> А если нет самодовольства, а просто сорадость самому себе и понимание того, что Путь действует?))) При этом присутсвует полное понимание, что еще много чего не сделано, и надо работать не покладая рук, но уже много легче, потому что есть навыки.
> 
> Короче, недвоственность надо видеть и когда молчишь в тряпочку, боясь Мары.) Вот именно, пребывать за пределами размышлений и ограничений) Ты забил гвоздь в нужное место? 100 гвоздей в нужное место? Точно и правильно, не погнув их? Да. Ура.
> 
> Уменьшение страдательности и увеличение понимания, - просто показатели роста, никакой гордыни к этому не обязательно пристегивать.


Если бы о пути говорили, говорят то о себе.

----------


## ullu

> Может, терпимее надо к людям с хвастовством?) Даже маленький ребенок гордится, что завязал сам шнурки) Ну и похвалить его, что молодец)


Маленьким детям не надо дергаться в махасиддхи. Чем выше замахнулись, тем жестче будет к вам подход. Потому что вы как бы сами заявляете, что достаточно взрослый и крепкий, чтобы с вами не нянькаться.
И это вообще не уважительно как-то. Человек говорит хочу развить высокие способности, а к нему со снисхождением к его косякам, как будто он не способен справиться с неприятными чувствами.
Это не адресно, а как пример.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Типа в мире не существует хвастовства и никто никогда не хвастается. Ага. Приехали )


ну не знаю  :Smilie: тогда..право слово.. значит приехали :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  вы имеете ввиду вралей?)) вот честно -забыла,что такие существуют..
Нет . Если уж хвастается -это когда человек  чем-то делится ,о чем-то рассказыввет, что ему нравится. К примеру новым платьем. Оно так нравится, так нравится, что хочется показать другому человеку, или еще чем-то поделиться. Даже сленг есть такой теперь . "хвасты". И это нормально , потому-что кому показываешь по- идее должен получить тоже положительную эмоцию, т.Е. говря буддийским языком- сорадоваться. А самое главное- поучавствовать . Это значит, что ты оказывшь доверие,что передаешь свою эмоцию. Вот .) Хотя сама я могу сказать . "Ну ниче так платье -пойдет.)),если вижу, что не айс, но пять же, подразумевается, что я всегда говорю то,что думаю, и это не повлияет на "близость " с другим , . Вот.))))
Например я отсылаю фото новых туфлей подружке потому-что они клевые. Предполагается,что она тоже оценит, а не подумает, что я хвастаюсь .. Вообще бред какой-то. :Confused: ,о чем я пишу .))
А обманывать -это лгать , а не хвастаться. По-моему так.

----------


## ullu

> ну не знаю тогда..право слово.. значит приехали вы имеете ввиду вралей?)) вот честно -забыла,что такие существуют..
> Нет . Если уж хвастается -это когда человек  чем-то делится ,о чем-то рассказыввет, что ему нравится. К примеру новым платьем. Оно так нравится, так нравится, что хочется показать другому человеку, или еще чем-то поделиться. Даже сленг есть такой теперь . "хвасты". И это нормально , потому-что кому показываешь по- идее должен получить тоже положительную эмоцию, т.Е. говря буддийским языком- сорадоваться. А самое главное- поучавствовать . Это значит, что ты оказывшь доверие,что передаешь свою эмоцию. Вот .) Хотя сама я могу сказать . "Ну ниче так платье -пойдет.)),если вижу, что не айс, но пять же, подразумевается, что я всегда говорю то,что думаю, и это не повлияет на "близость " с другим , . Вот.))))
> Например я отсылаю фото новых туфлей подружке потому-что они клевые. Предполагается,что она тоже оценит, а не подумает, что я хвастаюсь .. Вообще бред какой-то.,о чем я пишу .))
> А обманывать -это лгать , а не хвастаться. По-моему так.


Я думаю, что довольно эгоцентрично "радовать" других своими успехами и считать, что кто-то должен положительные эмоции получать, от того, что вам хорошо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

Как итог, вы тут пишете что говорить может быть приятно, нужно, важно, полезно, хочется и вообще - ок. это на одной чаше весов.
А на другой осталось то, что это вредит реализации.  Выбор конечно каждый делает сам , короче.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это понятно, всем нужны достижения, иначе зачем вообще в это ввязываться ? Самоувердиться можно и более гуманными и приятными способами.
> Для достижения это плохо, говорят. Я ещё поищу, если найду где я это прочитала ещё, кроме как у Мачиг Ла, то напишу ещё. Я помню что было прямо про то, что возникает желание делиться результатами практики и это лучше надо тормозить. Но найти сейчас не получается где, давно читала уже.


Хорошо, не совсем понял что вы имели в виду под "более гуманными и приятными способами" не могли бы вы уточнить?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну я вот не хочу видеть сиддхи.


А чего вы хотите? Какая у вас вообще цель в жизни (в буддизме)?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если бы о пути говорили, говорят то о себе.


Ну да, о своем прохождении Пути. Какие практики делают, какую литературу читают, к каким учителям ходят и какие результаты имеют. Когда это кому-то полезно. Ну, и не вижу никаких отклонений в этом.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я думаю, что довольно эгоцентрично "радовать" других своими успехами и считать, что кто-то должен положительные эмоции получать, от того, что вам хорошо.


А если искренне сорадуются? :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Маленьким детям не надо дергаться в махасиддхи. Чем выше замахнулись, тем жестче будет к вам подход. Потому что вы как бы сами заявляете, что достаточно взрослый и крепкий, чтобы с вами не нянькаться.
> И это вообще не уважительно как-то. Человек говорит хочу развить высокие способности, а к нему со снисхождением к его косякам, как будто он не способен справиться с неприятными чувствами.
> Это не адресно, а как пример.


А я всегда думала, что решить стать махасиддхой, - это только твое личное дело) На данное заявление от учеников ламы обычно посмеиваются, а окружающие за спиной крутят пальцем у виска. С челом не то чтобы не нянькаются, а вообще его серьезно не воспринимают. Ну, тут тоже буддисты, косяк воспринимается нормально, писать тут может каждый про свои косяки)

Уже писала, что смешно ставить цель становиться именно махасиддхой, потому как сиддховость совершенно не гарантия Пробуждения. Цель стать Буддой, - гораздо нормальнее)

----------


## Альбина

> Я думаю, что довольно эгоцентрично "радовать" других своими успехами и считать, что кто-то должен положительные эмоции получать, от того, что вам хорошо.


нет больше радости, чем видеть, что твой близкий счастлив
иначе как прожить?
и сон как сон и явь как явь
когда у близкого все в кайф
и лишний раз улыбка  на лице и радость 
лишь силы придает 
не за себя,а  радость за другого 
города берет

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> А если искренне сорадуются?


Пем. напиши уже со знанием дела ,как всегда, что сорадование-это высший пилотаж в буддизме и уходим.... :Cool:

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я думаю, что довольно эгоцентрично "радовать" других своими успехами и считать, что кто-то должен положительные эмоции получать, от того, что вам хорошо.


А  от  чего ж радоваться то ?
Как не от того, что себе и комуто другим хорошо ?
Культура буддизма вообще на таких принципах и основах, как сочувствие и сорадование - зиждиться . Естественных проявлениях дружественности, добра и блага желательности.
И это намного больше и глубже, чем просто какая-то или чья-то культура.

----------

Алик (11.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (11.11.2016)

----------


## ullu

> А  от  чего ж радоваться то ?
> Как не от того, что себе и комуто другим хорошо ?
> Культура буддизма вообще на таких принципах и основах, как сочувствие и сорадование - зиждиться . Естественных проявлениях дружественности, добра и блага желательности.
> И это намного больше и глубже, чем просто какая-то или чья-то культура.


думаете это нормально поехать к умирающим от голода людям, есть у них на глазах всякие вкусняшки , едой с ними не делиться, но делиться с ними эмоциями от еды и считать, что делитесь с ними радостью ?

----------


## ullu

> нет больше радости, чем видеть, что твой близкий счастлив
> иначе как прожить?
> и сон как сон и явь как явь
> когда у близкого все в кайф
> и лишний раз улыбка  на лице и радость 
> лишь силы придает 
> не за себя,а  радость за другого 
> города берет


Так отдайте подруге туфли и радуйтесь за нее.

----------


## ullu

> А если искренне сорадуются?


Тогда другие молодцы , а вы как были эгоцентрик, так и остались.

----------


## ullu

> Хорошо, не совсем понял что вы имели в виду под "более гуманными и приятными способами" не могли бы вы уточнить?


Ну рок-звездой можно стать там, или бизнес сделать, или путешествовать поехать и делать селфи оттуда и выкладывать в ФБ.

----------


## ullu

> А чего вы хотите? Какая у вас вообще цель в жизни (в буддизме)?


Хочу природу ума узнать. А сиддхи тут погоды не делают.

Но если я буду думать о том, что хочу узнать природу ума, то сделаю из нее объект и буду её хотеть очень сильно. И вместо усердия в практике буду пытаться вызвать в себе природу ума. Даже если я получу какое-то переживание, то буду потом за него цепляться и это цепляние будет мне мешать получить это переживание снова. 
Не знаю почему все советуют болтать, но я лично уже много раз на это натыкалась.
И с ретритами так же выходит. Хочешь сесть в ретрит - молчи об этом, садись тихо , никому не говори. Хотя здорово же, чего не говорить то ? Понятно что воодушевление и эмоции радостные всякие. Но чем больше об этом говоришь, тем больше потом в ретрите происходит проблем. Не знаю почему так, просто начинаются проблемы, которые нельзя было предвидеть. 
А когда все по-тихому делаешь, то проблем не возникает. Ну свои внутренние есть конечно, но хотя бы снаружи никто не ломится в дом толпами, электричество внезапно не вырубается, не отравляешься едой, не шумят соседи как по заказу всю неделю и так далее.

----------


## Альбина

> Так отдайте подруге туфли и радуйтесь за нее.


у нее  нога поболее :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Тогда другие молодцы , а вы как были эгоцентрик, так и остались.


 :Big Grin:  Как трудно Вам живется))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так отдайте подруге туфли и радуйтесь за нее.


Нив коем случае) Вдруг у нее к моим туфлям возникнет страстная привязанность? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Аше

Вместо того, чтобы пытаться у кого-либо, что-либо вычитать в их словах, действиях и т.д., что на деле означает придумать это за них, т.к. мотивы, устремления и т.д. других никто доподлинно не знает. Гораздо продуктивнее воспринимать каждую ситуацию как шанс. Можно этот шанс использовать для развития каких-то благих качеств, практики и т.д., а можно для противоположного. Тогда вопрос стоит не в том "что другие сделали мне", а в том "в каком ключе я использовал эту ситуацию".

----------

Алексей Л (12.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (12.11.2016), Пема Дролкар (12.11.2016)

----------


## Руфус

Должен предупредить в Христианстве сверхсилы разрешены только служебным духам Бога, которые исполняют только волю Бога. А за использование остальными, если не ошибаюсь, положено Озеро Огненное. Вам это надо?

----------


## Алексей Л

> думаете это нормально поехать к умирающим от голода людям, есть у них на глазах всякие вкусняшки , едой с ними не делиться, но делиться с ними эмоциями от еды и считать, что делитесь с ними радостью ?





> Ну рок-звездой можно стать там, или бизнес сделать, или путешествовать поехать и делать селфи оттуда и выкладывать в ФБ.


Теперь я понял о чем вы, о трехлетнем ретрите. 

Возможно у вас неверные представления как проводятся такие ретриты, поэтому вам видится это как есть вкусняшки и делиться с голодными своими эмоциями от еды.  :EEK!:  :Facepalm: 
Уверяю вас что это не похоже не отдых на Гаваях, ретрит в ретритном центре (строгого режима  :Big Grin: ) навряд ли может конкурировать даже с тяжелейшим днем в вашей жизни.

Но больше всего меня удивили советы "стать рок-звездой или бизнес" вместо ретрита  :Facepalm: . Становитесь ими сами если так считаете.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Хочу природу ума узнать.


Ну вот, а я думал что освободить от страданий всех ЖС или в этом роде, ну или что-то не "эгоцентричное" например "путешествовать поехать и делать селфи"

----------


## Алексей Л

ullu, 
Возможно, вам стоит пересмотреть ваше понимание слов хвастовство и самодовольство, если кто-то говорит хочу сделать то-то или стать тем-то это не значит что он говорит что он уже сделал это или стал этим. Давайте тогда обвиним в хвастовстве и самодовольствовсе всех тех кто хочет стать буддами и бодхисаттвами, назовем их "эгоцентрики". Не вижу чем ваше скромное на первый взгляд "Хочу природу ума узнать" лучше, хоть и замаскированное под лицемерное "не буду думать о том, что хочу узнать природу ума", это самообман.


Далее сорадование вам тоже не понятно потому что у вас оно не развито, даже те у кого оно развито, многолетние практики как Пема делают это немного скрипя зубами  :Facepalm:  :Smilie:  :Big Grin: 
У вас сорадования и соответственно понимания пока нет, вы не сможете сорадоваться потому что не искоренили другие чувства такие как зависть и недоброжелатнльность. Если они преодолены то вы не будете искать соринки в чужом глазу, даже забудете те слова.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Маленьким детям не надо дергаться в махасиддхи.


Стало быть вы уже не маленькая если замахнулись на природу ума, вон и традиция у вас дзогчен, значит как сказала Пема "первый и второй оборот уже полностью усвоен?) И все 4 БИ тоже?" крутой практик сразу видно  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  тогда проблем с природой ума быть не должно  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Должен предупредить в Христианстве сверхсилы разрешены только служебным духам Бога, которые исполняют только волю Бога. А за использование остальными, если не ошибаюсь, положено Озеро Огненное. Вам это надо?


Спасибо за предупреждние и драгоценную заботу!  :Kiss: 
(я говорит что мир не без добрых людей?) :EEK!: 

Думаю что Огненное Озеро меня вполне устроит, буду там давать учение Дхармы для тех кого добрый и всепрощающий Бог туда отправил. А что до жара- то реализованного йогина даже Солнце не обжигает  :Smilie: 




> Вам это надо?


Нет, Христианства нам не надо, спасибо что спросили!  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  :Kiss:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Далее сорадование вам тоже не понятно потому что у вас оно не развито, даже те у кого оно развито, многолетние практики как Пема делают это немного скрипя зубами 
> .


Че Пема-то сразу? :Big Grin:  Алексей, я знаю жизнь и насмотрелась всякого. Сколько раз человек хорошо шел на взлет, а потом сникал. У Вас хорошая карма, детство, где надо, связи, Вы сильно изменились за то время, как пришли на форум. Поэтому всякие ваши желания стать махасиддхой, поехать на ритрит прекрасны, но хочется посмотреть во что конкретно это выльется. И уж тогда будем сорадоваться) Я Вас полностью поддерживаю, но Вам не верю, вплоть до того, как Вы не выполните то, о чем так публично заявляете.

Честно, я б не стала бы делиться своими столь грандиозными планами на форуме. Просто видела настоящих практиков, которые забили на любое мнение на данный счет, и сжав зубы, не теряя ни момента, перли пером. И добились определенных результатов. О коих мы только ПОТОМ, и то не все и не все узнали. А мы в это время жили своей бытовухой.

Это не значит, что я Вам не даю форы. Я ВЕРЮ В ВАС, осталось только выполнить заявленное(хотя бы ритрит), и уж тогда я спляшу ДЖигу-Дрыгу от сорадости!

----------

Алексей Л (12.11.2016)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Че Пема-то сразу? Алексей, я знаю жизнь и насмотрелась всякого. Сколько раз человек хорошо шел на взлет, а потом сникал. У Вас хорошая карма, детство, где надо, связи, Вы сильно изменились за то время, как пришли на форум. Поэтому всякие ваши желания стать махасиддхой, поехать на ритрит прекрасны, но хочется посмотреть во что конкретно это выльется. И уж тогда будем сорадоваться) Я Вас полностью поддерживаю, но Вам не верю, вплоть до того, как Вы не выполните то, о чем так публично заявляете.
> 
> Честно, я б не стала бы делиться своими столь грандиозными планами на форуме. Просто видела настоящих практиков, которые забили на любое мнение на данный счет, и сжав зубы, не теряя ни момента, перли пером. И добились определенных результатов. О коих мы только ПОТОМ, и то не все и не все узнали. А мы в это время жили своей бытовухой.


Спасибо за добрые слова и поддержку, они тут на вес золота  :Smilie: 

Желание стать Махасиддхой значит стать совершенным тантрическим мастером, то есть закончить курс тантры и достичь состояния Нирваны. Стоит пояснить что в моем понимании достичь Нирваны это еще не Будда, хотя уже рукой подать. Так что цель более скромная чем у наших доблестных сокашников. 
Желание поехать на ритрит это не совсем мое желание а рекоммендация ламы и сказал он это заранее чтобы морално подготовить, я лишь хочу решиться и ему последовать, это непросто на самом деле.  




> Это не значит, что я Вам не даю форы. Я ВЕРЮ В ВАС, осталось только выполнить заявленное(хотя бы ритрит), и уж тогда я спляшу ДЖигу-Дрыгу от сорадости!


Ритрит вполне выполним, так что как говорится ловлю на слове  :Kiss:

----------


## Алексей Л

ullu
В одном  я с вами совершенно согласен, в том что нужно меньше рассказвать о своём любимом Я  :Kiss: 
Обещаю поработать над собой в этом направлении.

Хотя с другой стороны тут часто спрашивают: сиддхи и настоящие практики тантры, а есть ли они вообще? И как я понял уверенности в этом тоже нет.

Форум как ни странно это зеркало нашего Я и тут каждый может не только посмотреть на другого но если внимателен то и на себя.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Спасибо за добрые слова и поддержку, они тут на вес золота 
> 
> Желание стать Махасиддхой значит стать совершенным тантрическим мастером, то есть закончить курс тантры и достичь состояния Нирваны. Стоит пояснить что в моем понимании достичь Нирваны это еще не Будда, хотя уже рукой подать. Так что цель более скромная чем у наших доблестных сокашников. 
> Желание поехать на ритрит это не совсем мое желание а рекоммендация ламы и сказал он это заранее чтобы морално подготовить, я лишь хочу решиться и ему последовать, это непросто на самом деле.


Вы меня простите, но что-то вы не допонимаете. Вам поздновато уже становиться совершенным тантрическим мастером, надо было сразу рождаться в определенной среде с детства, да Вы для этого и сейчас не там находитесь и, вероятно, не все необходимое делаете. Курс тантры проходят, например в Гьюмеде и Гьюто, и еще не всех туда берут, не говоря уж о Вашем незнании тибетского языка. По Вашим словам вообще понятно, что Вы даже не представляете, что Вам предстоит сделать, если даже не понимаете пока, зачем вам нужен ритрит. 

Расскажу одну историю. Вот этот человек пришел уже три десятилетия назад к в Питере к геше Джамьянгу Кхенце и попросил благословения полностью следовать Дхарме. У него ушло ТРИ!!!! ДЕСЯТИЛЕТИЯ! причем самые молодые и цветущие годы. Он знает тибетский.

Также Ваши понимание Нирваны в Махаяне не слишком ясное. И нет понимания, что достижение сверхспособностей не непременно обязательное условие для понимания сути явлений. В Махаяне Будды достигают всеведенья. Это цель. Но к ней надо еще иметь собрание заслуг, иначе все эти мячты просто пшик. То, и как Вы говорите на форуме, тоже свидетельствует о неполном понимании того, на что Вы замахнулись. Еще раз простите.

Я не говорю, что это невозможно. Просто любой подобный путь состоит из конкретных промежуточных целей. Есть у Вас рядом постоянный учитель, мастер тантры, с которым вы можете обсуждать любые тонкости на общем языке?

Вы, вероятно, не так много были в буддийской среде и в монастырях, чтобы давать себе отчет, каким образом достигают того, что Вы задумали. Один из моих учителей, который мне давал Прибежище в 1996 году, сечас вот-вот станет настоятелем Гьюто, пока исполняет роль зава там. Поэтому у меня была возможность его расспросить немного на тему тантрических мастеров, да и читая книги реализованных мастеров, понимаешь, где они и где ты. 

Ну ладно. ВПЕРЕД.)

----------


## Алексей Л

Спасибо что поделились своими мыслями  :Smilie: 

Да, Мастер есть и он говорит на английском.

Мне нечего вам сказать, что объяснит тот кто имел опыт, это только его опыт и его не передать словами. Этот неописуемый опыт и есть моя уверенность а не вся та информация которйую можно прочесть, для меня это как вы выразились пшик. 

Поэтому следуя поговорке знающий не доказывает, доказывающий не знает, на этом завершаю свою эпопею следующим пожеланием: Пусть все Живые Существа да станут совершенными!  :Kiss:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

Для всех остальных отвечу по-дзенски:




Целый Мир, полный неба, счастья и слёз, я люблю тебя Пема  :Big Grin:  и знаю что это всеръёз 

Прощайте!

----------

Пема Дролкар (14.11.2016)

----------


## Руфус

> Думаю что Огненное Озеро меня вполне устроит, буду там давать учение Дхармы для тех кого добрый и всепрощающий Бог туда отправил. А что до жара- то реализованного йогина даже Солнце не обжигает


Бог то добрый и всепрощающий но что делать с законом даже Бог не может его нарушить, закон святой.

----------


## Фил

> Бог то добрый и всепрощающий но что делать с законом даже Бог не может его нарушить, закон святой.


 Но закон лишен самобытия!

----------


## Руфус

> Но закон лишен самобытия!


Точно.

----------

Фил (15.11.2016)

----------


## Руфус

В википедии прочитал «результатом медитации на свадхиштхане есть получение всех сиддх». Кто знает это правда?

----------


## Денис К

> Бог то добрый и всепрощающий но что делать с законом даже Бог не может его нарушить, закон святой.


Смотря что за бог.Если бог из буддийской космологии,или из языческих традиций,то он не может нарушить закон,а если Бог из иудаизма/христианства/мусульманства,то может(он же этот закон создал).Что например в различных книгах Библии постоянно происходит)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Бог то добрый и всепрощающий но что делать с законом даже Бог не может его нарушить, закон святой.


Бог всепрощающий, добрый? Ну давайте сравним, будды хотят освободить всех, даже всех жителей адов а бог сам их туда бросает, только за то что не стали его рабами, это тиран какой-то. Бог- кто это, что это, он из чего -то состоит, он в пузыре находится? или он не имеет ни ног ни рук ни формы ничего на что можно указать, он меняется/изменяется? тогда это ничто, нет его, не существует.
Ой, рассказывайте эти сказки про бога где-нибудь на другом форуме.

----------


## Денис К

> Бог всепрощающий, добрый? Ну давайте сравним, будды хотят освободить всех, даже всех жителей адов а бог сам их туда бросает, только за то что не стали его рабами, это тиран какой-то. Бог- кто это, что это, он из чего -то состоит, он в пузыре находится? или он не имеет ни ног ни рук ни формы ничего на что можно указать, он меняется/изменяется? тогда это ничто, нет его, не существует.
> Ой, рассказывайте эти сказки про бога где-нибудь на другом форуме.


Смешно от людей которые считают Бога сказкой а сами верят в ады/богов/духов/реинкарнацию/сверхспособности людей/Будд/бодхисатв ну и т.д.Вообщем во все те вещи которые принимаются на веру.Можно в одно верить можно в другое,но называть одно сказкой а другое каким -то достоверным фактом глупо)))..Ну и вопросы у вас такие же наивные)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Смешно от людей которые считают Бога сказкой а сами верят в ады/богов/духов/реинкарнацию/сверхспособности людей/Будд/бодхисатв ну и т.д.Вообщем во все те вещи которые принимаются на веру.Можно в одно верить можно в другое,но называть одно сказкой а другое каким -то достоверным фактом глупо)))..Ну и вопросы у вас такие же наивные)))


Буддизм все объясняет, что этих сущностей никогда не было и нет, есть лишь проявленные явления ума, такие же, и объясняет как это работает. Вы же утверждаете что есть сущий бог, да еще не просто а стоящий выше всех то есть он совсем другой чем все и создавщий все, что он должен существовать так как мир должен был кто-то создать, только вот какая досада, тогда и его тоже кто-то создал, другой бог о ктотром он не догадывается, и так далее, эдакий театр кукловодов-садистов. То есть ваш бог находится в пузыре который создал супербог.

Что значит существовать, существующее, вы знаете? Скажите, потом я скажу как правильно.

----------


## Денис К

> Буддизм все объясняет, что этих сущностей никогда не было и нет, есть лишь проявленные явления ума, такие же, и объясняет как это работает. Вы же утверждаете что есть сущий бог, да еще не просто а стоящий выше всех то есть он совсем другой чем все и создавщий все, что он должен существовать так как мир должен был кто-то создать, только вот какая досада, тогда и его тоже кто-то создал, другой бог о ктотром он не догадывается, и так далее, эдакий театр кукловодов-садистов. То есть ваш бог находится в пузыре который создал супербог.
> 
> Что значит существовать, существующее, вы знаете? Скажите, потом я скажу как правильно.


С каких пор нет шести миров самсары?Если вы имеете ввиду что эти миры сами по себе есть лишь проявления ума,вернее каких-то умов,(которых много и которые непонятно в таком случае где находятся кстати)то так это далеко не факт,это лишь мнение буддизма,вернее даже довольно сомнительное утверждение.Я уже писал,если все так то просветленный ум должен влиять на физический мир,также как в фильме Матрица.Если нет,тогда это не так...Насчет того что у Бога должен быть создатель это бред,он безначальный Сверхразум,как утверждается,не личность в человеческом понимании с руками и ногами как вы писали а некая энергия,Разум,то есть кроме него ничего нет,мир и остальные существа его эманация,тварное.Я конечно извиняюсь,но это уж точно не менее вероятная версия чем безначальный разнообразный мир,и наличии кучи Умов,которые создают свой мир в отдельности находясь при этом вместе:-),еще и подвержены каким-то законам(карма и т.д.) непонятно откуда взявшимся и влияющим на эти умы)Как-то так))..В каком контексте вы используете слово "существовать"?Типо взаимодействие,движение и т.д.?))))

----------


## Алексей Л

> )


Так и думал что вы не поймете. Мне будет проще если буду знать ваш бакграунд. Вы из какой секты, христианской?

----------


## Денис К

> Так и думал что вы не поймете. Мне будет проще если буду знать ваш бакграунд. Вы из какой секты, христианской?


Да вы сами ничего не понимаете))))а делаете вид что понимаете)это понятно по предыдущим вашим комментариям)сейчас это модно,"делать вид что..."а окончание сами подставьте))))..Вторая часть вашего предложения(вопрос)вообще не имеет логического смысла))))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Смешно от людей которые считают Бога сказкой а сами верят в ады/богов/духов/реинкарнацию/сверхспособности людей/Будд/бодхисатв ну и т.д.Вообщем во все те вещи которые принимаются на веру.Можно в одно верить можно в другое,но называть одно сказкой а другое каким -то достоверным фактом глупо)))..Ну и вопросы у вас такие же наивные)))


Ничего смешного. Когда читаешь сутры, видишь, как там всё ясно излагается, и появляется доверие к автору, в том числе в вопросах, которые принимаются на веру. А в Библии про Бога написано очень уж трэшово, поэтому естественно, появляется ощущение, что это чьи-то безумные фантазии.

----------


## Georgiy

> Ничего смешного. Когда читаешь сутры, видишь, как там всё ясно излагается, и появляется доверие к автору, в том числе в вопросах, которые принимаются на веру. А в Библии про Бога написано очень уж трэшово, поэтому естественно, появляется ощущение, что это чьи-то безумные фантазии.


Модератор, это в вас говорит ваш ниньгмапизм. И не более того.  :Smilie:  Независимые (от христианских и буддийских прочтений  :Smilie:  ) эксперты считают ВЗ весьма интересным источником информации
http://laiforum.ru/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=6986

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Когда читаешь сутры, видишь, как там всё ясно излагается, и появляется доверие к автору, в том числе в вопросах, которые принимаются на веру. А в Библии про Бога написано очень уж трэшово, поэтому естественно, появляется ощущение, что это чьи-то безумные фантазии.


Весь цимес ситуации заключается в том , что читая Библию , осознаёшь , что это именно людские фантазии о Боге ...

А, читая сутры и (испытывая) доверия к автору (?) не сразу становится ясно , что многое из-того , что приписывают 

Благословенному , есть не меньший бред .

----------

Дубинин (09.01.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Ничего смешного. Когда читаешь сутры, видишь, как там всё ясно излагается, и появляется доверие к автору, в том числе в вопросах, которые принимаются на веру. А в Библии про Бога написано очень уж трэшово, поэтому естественно, появляется ощущение, что это чьи-то безумные фантазии.


Нет,это всего лишь ваша субъективная оценка текстов.Для кого-то может быть прямо противоположно.А кому-то и там и там покажется трешово))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да вы сами ничего не понимаете))))а делаете вид что понимаете)это понятно по предыдущим вашим комментариям)сейчас это модно,"делать вид что..."а окончание сами подставьте))))..Вторая часть вашего предложения(вопрос)вообще не имеет логического смысла))))


Да ладно, отбросьте ваше лукавство, и так понятно чем вам запудрили мозги. 
Вот вам видно о том что такое бог (точнее паренек сначала пытается использовать это слово так как повествование его искажено ложным мировоззрением и нецензурной лексикой, тут уж кто контактер... но там есть объяснение с мин 32 и в конце)



Далее про Христа с 47 минуты 




Есть регрессия где спрашивается про религию ближе к истине и там именно назван буддизм, не помню ссылку

----------


## Денис К

> Да ладно, отбросьте ваше лукавство, и так понятно чем вам запудрили мозги. 
> Вот вам видно о том что такое бог (точнее паренек сначала пытается использовать это слово так как повествование его искажено ложным мировоззрением и нецензурной лексикой, тут уж кто контактер... но там есть объяснение с мин 32 и в конце)
> 
> 
> 
> Далее про Христа с 47 минуты 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Самое смешное что ничего вам непонятно))))чем мне мозг запудрили))).....Ахахаха))))вы серьезно???Эти видео вы приводите в качестве каких-либо аргументов???Ой,все..))))....Правда,это очень смешно)))))...И этот человек рассуждает про запудривание мозгов)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Самое смешное что ничего вам непонятно))))чем мне мозг запудрили))).....Ахахаха))))вы серьезно???Эти видео вы приводите в качестве каких-либо аргументов???Ой,все..))))....Правда,это очень смешно)))))...И этот человек рассуждает про запудривание мозгов)))


Веселый вы человек  :Smilie: )

----------


## Денис К

> Веселый вы человек )


Не очень))Но от подобного других эмоций не получить)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не очень))Но от подобного других эмоций не получить)))


Смотрите, там все ответы есть, и как пирамиды строили и кто круги на полях рисует и зачем, очень много всего.

----------


## Денис К

> Смотрите, там все ответы есть, и как пирамиды строили и кто круги на полях рисует и зачем, очень много всего.


Хм..вы все-таки серьезно.А надежда у меня ещё теплилась))...Я вам такое же видео могу снять,как пирамиды строили,и про все остальное)))

----------


## Georgiy

> Смотрите, там все ответы есть, и как пирамиды строили и кто круги на полях рисует и зачем, очень много всего.


И как проверить, что все именно так, а не иначе, там тоже сказано?  :Smilie:

----------

Денис К (09.01.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> И как проверить, что все именно так, а не иначе, там тоже сказано?


Да

----------


## Georgiy

> Да


И как, те, кто пирамидами и кругами на полях занимаются, уже проверили эту...  эти гипотезы?

----------


## Алексей Л

> И как, те, кто пирамидами и кругами на полях занимаются, уже проверили эту...  эти гипотезы?


Да

----------


## Алексей Л

Пошутил я, надоели вы мне.

----------


## Денис К

Ой,да ладно...)))

----------


## Georgiy

> Пошутил я, надоели вы мне


вот это другое дело, а то надоели своей фигней  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> вот это другое дело, а то надоели своей фигней


Ладно, не фигня:
Христиане утверждают что Иисус -бог, самое любимое доказательство этого -воскрешение, не понятно правда где связь, ну да ладно.
Ну так вот есть такой знаток религий Ахмед Дидат. Он не использовал ничего кроме христианских источниеов чтобы доказать что Иисус не Бог и что воскрешение -всего лишь фантазия, формально смерти-то не было, они не убивали его хоть и подвесили, так же как Иона провел в животе кита 3 дня  и 3 ночи и выжил, та же история с Христом.
А иначе получается что он умер дважды, сначала умер, потом воскрес и снова умер или нет? тогда он жив, покажите где он?



мне известны 2 таких дебата, оба христиане проиграли.




Но не торопитесь стать муслимами, они тоже не правы что Бог существует. Но это я даже доказывать не буду.
Вы не изучаете других святых, люди становятся просветленными и говорят Бога нет но есть божественность. И как так вы скажете а дело в том что это только на русском языке (извращенным лукавыми христианами) они однокоренные слова, а внглийском будет God и divinity.

----------


## Йен

В книгах некоторых буддийских учителей есть истории о том, как люди встречались в реале с ранее усопшими ) Возможно это перерождение в каком-то тонком теле и вследствие привязанности существо проявляется в человеческом мире и в человеческом обличье, навещая знакомых. А может существа из других миров так прикалываются )  И на этом явлении вполне может быть построена христианская теория о воскрешении.

----------


## Алексей Л

> В книгах некоторых буддийских учителей есть истории о том, как люди встречались в реале с ранее усопшими ) Возможно это перерождение в каком-то тонком теле и вследствие привязанности существо проявляется в человеческом мире и в человеческом обличье, навещая знакомых. А может существа из других миров так прикалываются )  И на этом явлении вполне может быть построена христианская теория о воскрешении.


Приведите пример. Наверное речь о тонком теле, умершее физическое тело не восстанавливается.

----------


## Йен



----------


## Georgiy

> Ладно, не фигня:
> Христиане утверждают что Иисус -бог, самое любимое доказательство этого -воскрешение, не понятно правда где связь, ну да ладно.
> Ну так вот есть такой знаток религий Ахмед Дидат. Он не использовал ничего кроме христианских источниеов чтобы доказать что Иисус не Бог и что воскрешение -всего лишь фантазия, формально смерти-то не было, они не убивали его хоть и подвесили, так же как Иона провел в животе кита 3 дня  и 3 ночи и выжил, та же история с Христом.
> А иначе получается что он умер дважды, сначала умер, потом воскрес и снова умер или нет? тогда он жив, покажите где он?
> 
> мне известны 2 таких дебата, оба христиане проиграли.
> 
> Но не торопитесь стать муслимами, они тоже не правы что Бог существует. Но это я даже доказывать не буду.
> Вы не изучаете других святых, люди становятся просветленными и говорят Бога нет но есть божественность. И как так вы скажете а дело в том что это только на русском языке (извращенным лукавыми христианами) они однокоренные слова, а внглийском будет God и divinity.


Алексей, не смешите меня.  :Smilie:  

Мне забавны люди, которые верят, что вопрос о существовании Бога может быть решен какими-то бла-бла-бла со ссылками на сборники листочков с какими-то закорючками. Или на свою логику.  :Big Grin: 

Плесень на поверхности Земли с самоназванием "человечество" возомнила о себе невесть что. Что она разумна и может понять то, что пока не в состоянии сама сделать. Пусть человечество станет хотя бы цивилизацией звездного типа, т.е. освоит энергию своей звезды.

А лучше галактического.

Вот тогда можно будет сколько-нибудь серьезно воспринимать высказывания его отдельных представителей о сотворении Вселенной в целом.  :Smilie: 

А пока все это ... галдеж и провокация (пардон).  :Smilie: 

Изучите каноническое сравнительное религиоведение
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....467&highlight=

и запомните его основной вывод: трупы у всех одинаковые.  :Smilie:  Различия в религиях нужны только священноначалиям, иначе их кормить не будут, а кто такой Бог и что есть религии на самом деле - нам еще предстоит понять.  :Smilie:

----------

Денис К (10.01.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, не смешите меня.  
> 
> Мне забавны люди, которые верят, что вопрос о существовании Бога может быть решен какими-то бла-бла-бла со ссылками на сборники листочков с какими-то закорючками. Или на свою логику. 
> 
> Плесень на поверхности Земли с самоназванием "человечество" возомнила о себе невесть что. Что она разумна и может понять то, что пока не в состоянии сама сделать. Пусть человечество станет хотя бы цивилизацией звездного типа, т.е. освоит энергию своей звезды.
> 
> А лучше галактического.
> 
> Вот тогда можно будет сколько-нибудь серьезно воспринимать высказывания его отдельных представителей о сотворении Вселенной в целом. 
> ...


Я с вами согласен, вот и не говорите что Бог существует пока не доказано что он существует, добро?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Georgiy

> Я с вами согласен, вот и не говорите что Бог существует пока не доказано что он существует, добро?


Я разве здесь говорил, что Бог существует или не существует?  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я разве здесь говорил, что Бог существует или не существует?


 Говорил ДенисКа, а вы, ну не знаю, спор был о Боге существует -нет, а вы как бы третью сторону представляете?

----------


## Georgiy

> Говорил ДенисКа, а вы, ну не знаю, спор был о Боге существует -нет, а вы как бы третью сторону представляете?


я вам все объяснил, что еще не понятно?

----------


## Алексей Л

> а кто такой Бог и что есть религии на самом деле - нам еще предстоит понять.


В том то и дело что там сплошная путаница, если Бог -это некое сверхсущество отличное от нас то я с этим категорически не согласен.
Давайте уже совсем начистоту, буддизм признает что все было создано  (не актом творения) то есть тоже есть Творец или творящий, мир не возник сам по себе, в буддизме он называется Царь Всетворящий. Однако это не кто-то свыше нас или отличный от нас, в буддизме это Ум а мы все его равные части. Вот и вся разница, вы поняли что Творец не равно Бог как его малюют, хотя много общего.

----------


## Georgiy

> В том то и дело что там сплошная путаница, если Бог -это некое сверхсущество отличное от нас то я с этим категорически не согласен.
> Давайте уже совсем начистоту, буддизм признает что все было создано  (не актом творения) то есть тоже есть Творец или творящий, мир не возник сам по себе, в буддизме он называется Царь Всетворящий. Однако это не кто-то свыше нас или отличный от нас, в буддизме это Ум а мы все его равные части. Вот и вся разница, вы поняли что Творец не равно Бог как его малюют, хотя много общего.


мне нечего добавить к тому, что я уже здесь написал
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post779988

можете еще раз согласиться со мной  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис К

> Говорил ДенисКа, а вы, ну не знаю, спор был о Боге существует -нет, а вы как бы третью сторону представляете?


Я вообще-то ничего не утверждал,опять вы что-то себе нафантазировали,я говорил что теория существования Бога-Творца ничуть не менее вероятна чем буддийская теория Ума как творца/реинкарнаций/дэвов ну и всего остального что никак не проверить...."не говорите что Бог существует пока не доказано что он существует, добро?" Так вы точно также утверждаете то что не доказано.Докажите мне существование дэвов или реинкарнации,или ясновидения.Всякие туфтовые видео и фейковые рассказы различных шизиков за доказательства не считаются))))Конкретно задокументированный эксперимент без вариантов подставы,подсказки и т.д.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я вообще-то ничего не утверждал,опять вы что-то себе нафантазировали,я говорил что теория существования Бога-Творца ничуть не менее вероятна чем буддийская теория Ума как творца/реинкарнаций/дэвов ну и всего остального что никак не проверить...."не говорите что Бог существует пока не доказано что он существует, добро?" Так вы точно также утверждаете то что не доказано.Докажите мне существование дэвов или реинкарнации,или ясновидения.Всякие туфтовые видео и фейковые рассказы различных шизиков за доказательства не считаются))))Конкретно задокументированный эксперимент без вариантов подставы,подсказки и т.д.


Зря вы так думаете, это вы не знаете. Пожалуйста, один из нескольких http://reluctant-messenger.com/reincarnation-proof.htm
Таких было несколько в разное время, а теперь скажите признает ли это христианский мир? Ну некоторые на попятную пошли, говорят в Библии это было потом убрали, ну в общем как обычно лукавый бред (не даром ее от лукавого зовут, будьте как голуби)

----------


## Денис К

> Зря вы так думаете, это вы не знаете. Пожалуйста, один из нескольких http://reluctant-messenger.com/reincarnation-proof.htm
> Таких было несколько в разное время, а теперь скажите признает ли это христианский мир? Ну некоторые на попятную пошли, говорят в Библии это было потом убрали, ну в общем как обычно лукавый бред (не даром ее от лукавого зовут, будьте как голуби)


Так самое главное это научный мир не признает)При чем здесь христианство?В христианстве нет реанкарнации,и не было никогда,то что была доказательств нет..Про Стивенсона я читал уже,давно еще.У него явный интерес на подтверждение своей теории,где гарантия что нет подлога?Это во-первых.Во-вторых,сами по себе его теории неубедительны и небольшие попадания близки к теории вероятности...http://scorcher.ru/mist/reilife/relife.php Вот вкратце чувак написал по этому поводу.И опять-таки нельзя исключать различных манипуляций и просто тупо подстав.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так самое главное это научный мир не признает).


Это что за мир такой?   :EEK!: 

Не признает - значит доказали обратное?  :Big Grin: 

Я в свое время нашел три различных группы учёных из разных стран в разное время, не только Стивенсон. Как раз одни пытались доказать обратное но только подтвердили уже доказанное.
Какие теории не убедительны? Это не теории а научные доказательства.

----------


## Денис К

> Это что за мир такой?  
> 
> Не признает - значит доказали обратное? 
> 
> Я в свое время нашел три различных группы учёных из разных стран в разное время, не только Стивенсон. 
> Какие теории не убедительны? Это не теории а научные доказательства.


Угу,это такие же ученые как по РенТв показывают))))Академики)))))...Никакие это не доказательства.Сам по себе метод ненаучный,и близок к теории вероятности.Если сказать я помню себя девушкой,жил примерно в 19 веке в Англии,меня убили ножом на улице большого города,ну или деревни.То хорошо ищущий вполне найдет такого человека)Плюс,повторю в двадцатый раз,не исключена подстава,как среди родителей,мамаши детей хотят видеть своих детей особенными))так и среди проводящих эксперимент,в данном случае Стивенсон.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Угу,это такие же ученые как по РенТв показывают))))Академики)))))...Никакие это не доказательства.Сам по себе метод ненаучный,и близок к теории вероятности.Если сказать я помню себя девушкой,жил примерно в 19 веке в Англии,меня убили ножом на улице большого города,ну или деревни.То хорошо ищущий вполне найдет такого человека)Плюс,повторю в двадцатый раз,не исключена подстава,как среди родителей,мамаши детей хотят видеть своих детей особенными))так и среди проводящих эксперимент,в данном случае Стивенсон.


При чем здесь РенТв?

Это официально задокументированные научные доказательства они в архивах а не Рентв, пока никем не опровергнутые кстати, вы просили- вот они, если вы считаете ученые глупее вас, зачем тогда требовать научные доказательства?

Кстате, где научные доказательства существования Бога?

----------


## Денис К

> При чем здесь РенТв?
> 
> Это официально задокументированные научные доказательства они в архивах а не Рентв, пока никем не опровергнутые кстати, вы просили- вот они, если вы считаете ученые глупее вас, зачем тогда требовать научные доказательства?
> 
> Кстате, где научные доказательства существования Бога?


Вы о чем вообще?Методы и выводы которые он сделал не были приняты научным сообществом,и большинством признаны псевдонаучными...Кстати сама по себе реинкарнация нисколько не отрицает Бога-Творца,допустим в индуизме(откуда собственно сей термин и позаимствовал буддизм) они вполне себе хорошо сочетаются...Научных никаких конечно.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы о чем вообще?Методы и выводы которые он сделал не были приняты научным сообществом,и большинством признаны псевдонаучными...Кстати сама по себе реинкарнация нисколько не отрицает Бога-Творца,допустим в индуизме(откуда собственно сей термин и позаимствовал буддизм) они вполне себе хорошо сочетаются...Научных никаких конечно.


Давайте подробнее, приняты -не приняты научным сообществом это общие фразы, это все равно что сказать не приняты человечеством, то есть вообще ни о чем. Ну были те кто не принял так же были и те кто принял для себя, не суть. Я же говорю что перепроверяли и не раз. Существует метод и результат. Кстати любой может сам для себя проверить или опровергнуть, это не сложно если считаете там одни подставы. 

Бог никак не сочетается с реинкарнацией. Существ либо создает Бог либо они переходят из предыдущего воплощения. Так же как и вещи, они либо появляются в результате акта создания либо взаимозависимое происхождение. Что-то одно.

В индуизме кстати Бог не создает души, они его часть и вечно существовали

----------


## Денис К

> Давайте подробнее, приняты -не приняты научным сообществом это общие фразы, это все равно что сказать не приняты человечеством, то есть вообще ни о чем. Ну были те кто не принял так же были и те кто принял для себя, не суть. Я же говорю что перепроверяли и не раз. Существует метод и результат. Кстати любой может сам для себя проверить или опровергнуть, это не сложно если считаете там одни подставы. 
> 
> Бог никак не сочетается с реинкарнацией. Существ либо создает Бог либо они переходят из предыдущего воплощения. Так же как и вещи, они либо появляются в результате акта создания либо взаимозависимое происхождение. Что-то одно


Большинством ученых и академиков различных уважаемых организаций,я их не знаю по именно всех)))Например тех что видел) The Skeptics Society(Общество скептиков),Роберт Тодд Кэрролл,Пол Эдвардс(в частности в своей книге Реинкарнация:критический анализ),Пол Куртц,да много кто..."Существ либо создает Бог либо они переходят из предыдущего воплощения".Пфф,так есть вариант что существ создал Бог(то есть у существ и мира есть начало) а потом они начали перевоплощаться в разные тела исходя из своей кармы для духовного развития.Те души которые достигают высокого духовного уровня достигают единения с Богом.Собственно это некоторые течения индуизма.На самом деле что у такой сложной системы как миры сансары,карма,перевоплощения и т.д.есть Создатель выглядит гораздо реалистичней нежели чем наоборот))))в теории.

----------


## Алексей Л

> The Skeptics Society(Общество скептиков)


Ну еще бы


Не фантазируйте пожалуйста, такого нет в ваших учениях.

Хотя да, индуизм, да он мне более кажется ближе к истине чем другие

----------


## Денис К

> Не фантазируйте пожалуйста, такого нет в ваших учениях.
> 
> Хотя да, индуизм, да он мне более кажется ближе к истине чем другие


Чего я сфантазировал?Каких "моих учениях"?Вы там в порядке вообще?Хотя после вчерашнего я уверен что нет) :Big Grin: ...индуизм вам ближе потому что буддизм с него списан на 80 процентов)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Чего я сфантазировал?Каких "моих учениях"?Вы там в порядке вообще?Хотя после вчерашнего я уверен что нет)...индуизм вам ближе потому что буддизм с него списан на 80 процентов)))


Никто не списывал, разве вы не знаете откуда в буддизме реинкарнация?

----------


## Денис К

> Никто не списывал, разве вы не знаете откуда в буддизме реинкарнация?


Да,потому что Будда жил в индийском обществе,в котором были устойчивые верования в богов/духов/перерождения.Вот поэтому)Также и дальше куда бы буддизм не приходил он впитывал местные верования,а не отвергал))Ну вы можете свое мнение рассказать.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да,потому что Будда жил в индийском обществе,в котором были устойчивые верования в богов/духов/перерождения.Вот поэтому)Также и дальше куда бы буддизм не приходил он впитывал местные верования,а не отвергал))Ну вы можете свое мнение рассказать.


Есть несколько сутт, мне лень искать. Но это не важно на самом деле.

Вот такая мысль почему реинкарнация не совместима с христианством. Потому что после смерти суд и либо в рай либо в ад, третьего не дано

----------


## Денис К

> Есть несколько сутт, мне лень искать. Но это не важно на самом деле.
> 
> Вот такая мысль почему реинкарнация не совместима с христианством. Потому что после смерти суд и либо в рай либо в ад, третьего не дано


Эти ваши сутты абсолютно не меняют сути сказанного мной...Так христианство и не признает реинкарнацию,я с этим ни сколько и не спорю.По большому счету там признается карма прижизненная(грехи и добродетель),и карма рода,которую отрицает буддизм..Я вам привел в пример индуизм-признание Бога-Абсолюта совместно с реинкарнацией..

----------


## Алексей Л

> Эти ваши сутты абсолютно не меняют сути сказанного мной...Так христианство и не признает реинкарнацию,я с этим ни сколько и не спорю.По большому счету там признается карма прижизненная(грехи и добродетель),и карма рода,которую отрицает буддизм..Я вам привел в пример индуизм-признание Бога-Абсолюта совместно с реинкарнацией..


Я не знаю что такое карма рода, может и есть только подругому называется. Вообще карма зто действие, только и всего.
Вы поймите что понятие Бог в индуизме другой чем вы себе представляете, там Богами становятся. 
Даже если представить что это так как вы считаете то это лишь подтвердит абсурднось индуизма.

----------


## Денис К

> Я не знаю что такое карма рода, может и есть только подругому называется. Вообще карма зто действие, только и всего.
> Вы поймите что понятие Бог в индуизме другой чем вы себе представляете. Даже если предствить что это так то это лишь подтвердит абсурднось индуизма.


Карма рода это действие ,но внутри рода,то есть ответственность за поступки предков лежит не только на них,но и на потомках...Я прекрасно понимаю что за Абсолют в индуизме,отличия с Авраамическими религиями есть,но и похожесть также присутствует..Еще раз говорю,реинкарнация и Бог-Творец никак не исключают в теории друг друга.Собственно даже наоборот,логично дополняют.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Карма рода это действие ,но внутри рода,то есть ответственность за поступки предков лежит не только на них,но и на потомках...Я прекрасно понимаю что за Абсолют в индуизме,отличия с Авраамическими религиями есть,но и похожесть также присутствует..Еще раз говорю,реинкарнация и Бог-Творец никак не исключают в теории друг друга.Собственно даже наоборот,логично дополняют.


Карма в буддизме это не ответственность за поступки, перед кем нести ответственность, вы вводите третье лицо, карма это всего лишь следствие, никто за этим не следит и карма совсем не обязательно работает так как вам кажется, нет такого закона это лишь слова, поэтому коллективная карма тоже есть.

А я говорю что реинкарнация и Бог несовместимы, это противоречит суду после смерти и только вечно рай или ад, не находите?

Далее, карма тоже противоречит Богу так как не он а карма решает все, места для Бота в этой картине тоже нет.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Карма


Вы сами чувствуете что карма и реинкарнация есть, вы подсознательно знаете что это правда, потому что все знания есть в каждом, нужно лишь услышать себя, а те кто не слушает себя они не размышляют сами, а только верят в сказку, они не живут, они мертвы.

----------


## Денис К

> Карма в буддизме это не ответственность за поступки, перед кем нести ответственность, вы вводите третье лицо, карма это всего лишь следствие, никто за этим не следит и карма совсем не обязательно работает так как вам кажется, нет такого закона это лишь слова, поэтому коллективная карма тоже есть.
> 
> А я говорю что реинкарнация и Бог несовместимы, это противоречит суду после смерти и только вечно рай или ад, не находите?
> 
> Далее, карма тоже противоречит Богу так как не он а карма решает все, места для Бота в этой картине тоже нет.


Так я образно говорю,просто часть этого "следствия" лежит уже на детях-внуках и т.д.,зависит от греха,так называемого.Сие в буддизме невозможно...Посмертный суд есть в Авраамаческих религиях,которые реинкарнацию отрицают так раз-таки.В индуизме нет вечного рая или ада,есть многочисленные перерождения для духовного развития души и единения с Богом..И по христианству грешников ждет не вечный ад,а муки в аду в наказание и последующие уничтожение.В отличии от праведников,которых ждет вечная жизнь.А вот в мусульманстве грешников ждет вечный ад,если иное не пожелает Аллах.Как-то так..Карма не противоречит Богу,карма есть закон,он безличностен,по сути он близок христианскому пониманию греха кстати.При монотеизме карма создана Всевышним,также как и остальные законы,пространство,время,люди и все остальное.В чем противоречие?

----------


## Денис К

> Вы сами чувствуете что карма и реинкарнация есть, вы подсознательно знаете что это правда, потому что все знания есть в каждом, нужно лишь услышать себя, а те кто не слушает себя они не размышляют сами, а только верят в сказку, они не живут, они мертвы.


Так я ничего и не отрицаю в общим и целом.Я больше 15 лет занимаюсь духовными практиками и изучением разных религий,я так раз-таки слушаю себя))а буддийскую картину мира я считаю во многом ошибочной,я никто,но это мое мнение.

----------


## Нико

> Так я ничего и не отрицаю в общим и целом.Я больше 15 лет занимаюсь духовными практиками и изучением разных религий,я так раз-таки слушаю себя))а буддийскую картину мира я считаю во многом ошибочной,я никто,но это мое мнение.


Смените тогда "традицию". - D.

----------


## Денис К

> Смените тогда "традицию". - D.


Да пусть будет.Из буддизма мне она ближе остальных,люблю в дацан этой традиции иногда захаживать))в Питере у нас)Или вам эта традиция у меня в профиле мешает?))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так я образно говорю,просто часть этого "следствия" лежит уже на детях-внуках и т.д.,зависит от греха,так называемого.Сие в буддизме невозможно...


Такого понятия как чужого греха, иными словами получать следствия чужой причины в буддизме нет, это нонсенс. Скорее это замаскированная форма реинкарнации что Будда (слава ему милостевому и милосердному) учил.




> Посмертный суд есть в Авраамаческих религиях,которые реинкарнацию отрицают так раз-таки.В индуизме нет вечного рая или ада,есть многочисленные перерождения для духовного развития души и единения с Богом..И по христианству грешников ждет не вечный ад,а муки в аду в наказание и последующие уничтожение.В отличии от праведников,которых ждет вечная жизнь.А вот в мусульманстве грешников ждет вечный ад,если иное не пожелает Аллах.Как-то так..


Да подождите вы с индуизмом, всё в кучу и каша получается, к тому же вы не знаете про индуизм.
Давайте с христианством разберемся.
Еще раз, если только в рай или ад, то как они реинкарнировать-то будут? 





> При монотеизме карма создана Всевышним


А, так это он ее сам создает?  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  ну тогда не противоречит




> Карма не противоречит Богу,карма есть закон,он безличностен,по сути он близок христианскому пониманию греха кстати.При монотеизме карма создана Всевышним,также как и остальные законы,пространство,время,люди и все остальное.В чем противоречие?


Ну как, все происходит либо по его воле либо стечением обстоятельств, тут что-то одно.

Безличностен - то есть личность Бога в нем не учавствует. Это все напоминает буддизм где все само происходит и если добавить туда Бога который просто пассивно смотрит, то какая разница есть он или нет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Смените тогда "традицию". - D.


Как ретрит прошёл? достигли полного того..?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Как ретрит прошёл? достигли полного того..?

----------

Дубинин (10.01.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> Такого понятия как чужого греха, иными словами получать следствия чужой причины в буддизме нет, это нонсенс. Скорее это замаскированная форма реинкарнации что Будда (слава ему милостевому и милосердному) учил.
> 
> 
> Да подождите вы с индуизмом, всё в кучу и каша получается, к тому же вы не знаете про индуизм.
> Давайте с христианством разберемся.
> Еще раз, если только в рай или ад, то как они реинкарнировать-то будут? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1)так я про что и говорю,только это не совсем чужой грех,а грех предков(считай родственников),который вам отрабатывать приходится.Все как в жизни)))))
2)лол))))ну окей...Путаница у вас,потому что вы все смешали,я не говорил про христианство,я говорил про Бога-Творца))Идея Бога-Творца не противоречит реинкарнации.Христианству с посмертным судом противоречит.Так они ее и не признают вообще-то.И то там могут быть различные нюансы.Допустим Милостивый Господь дает грешникам еще шансы исправится,на все ведь Его воля)))Почему нет?))
3)Бог-Творец в монотеизме создает вообще все,соответственно и карму,если бы она была.Либо создает существ в таком варианте что любое их действие несет следствие.Противоречий нет.На Него карма естественно не действует
4)Нет,у людей свободная воля,выбор как поступать.

----------


## Алексей Л

Карма это игра Дурак- Сам Дурак  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Алексей Л

> 1)так я про что и говорю,только это не совсем чужой грех,а грех предков(считай родственников),который вам отрабатывать приходится.Все как в жизни)))))
> 2)лол))))ну окей...Путаница у вас,потому что вы все смешали,я не говорил про христианство,я говорил про Бога-Творца))Идея Бога-Творца не противоречит реинкарнации.Христианству с посмертным судом противоречит.Так они ее и не признают вообще-то.И то там могут быть различные нюансы.Допустим Милостивый Господь дает грешникам еще шансы исправится,на все ведь Его воля)))Почему нет?))
> 3)Бог-Творец в монотеизме создает вообще все,соответственно и карму,если бы она была.Либо создает существ в таком варианте что любое их действие несет следствие.Противоречий нет.На Него карма естественно не действует
> 4)Нет,у людей свободная воля,выбор как поступать.


1. Если этот родстанник был той же личностью, то есть реинкарнировал, тогда все сходится.

2. Ну там на самом деле много нестыковок, начиная с рождения, считается что душу создает Бог а не из прощлой жизни. 

3. Ясно, а на него вообще что-то действует. Бог это что? Или ничто? 

4. А че тогда грешат, Бог не умеет создавать души без греха?

----------


## Нико

> Как ретрит прошёл? достигли полного того..?


Не полного, но что-то там, видимо, очистили)).

----------

Дубинин (10.01.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не полного, но что-то там, видимо, очистили)).


Заметно

----------


## Денис К

> 1. Если этот родстанник был той же личностью, то есть реинкарнировал, тогда все сходится.
> 
> 2. Ну там на самом деле много нестыковок, начиная с рождения, считается что душу создает Бог а не из прощлой жизни. 
> 
> 3. Ясно, а на него вообще что-то действует. Бог это что? Или ничто? 
> 
> 4. А че тогда грешат, Бог не умеет создавать души без греха?


1)нет,другая личность конечно,допустим ваш дед или прадед,которого вы видели при жизни.Так что не сходится.И не должно сходится)))
2)Да нет же.Он изначально ее создал,а потом она кочует какое-то время из тела в тело.То есть есть первое воплощение от начала создания души,а потом уже из этого тела в следующее из того в другое ну и так далее.Нет нестыковки.
3)По христианству-мусульманству это конечно что-то,но то что никак нельзя представить и понять,так как представить можно только то что мы видели,а Бог отличается от своих созданий,то есть от всего тварного.Вообще говорится что ничего не действует,так как время,законы и т.д.созданы Им.
4)вы бы хотели жить с девушкой которую насильно заставили жить с собой и себя любить(условно)?Я думаю что все-таки вы бы хотели себе девушку/жену которая вас полюбила по-своему выбору за какие-то ваши качества.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

У иудеев есть вера в перерождение, называется гильгуль

----------

Денис К (10.01.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Раввин Шалом Каплан. Гильгуль

http://www.beerot.ru/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0...D%D0%B8%D0%B5/

О переселении душ. Отвечает Раввин Реувен Куклин

http://toldot.ru/urava/ask/urava_5972.html

----------

Денис К (10.01.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

По первой ссылке, 4-й пункт, прям какой-то иудейский бодхисаттва))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Иегуда Мендельсон в своей книге "В тени праведника" описывал случаи, когда иерусалимские кошки посещали синагоги и внимательно слушали лекции раввинов. Он приводит достаточно убедительные свидетельства, что некоторые кошки, до того как ими родились, раньше жили людьми - вплоть до того, что одна кошка говорила с ним человеческим языком.

----------


## Денис К

> Иегуда Мендельсон в своей книге "В тени праведника" описывал случаи, когда иерусалимские кошки посещали синагоги и внимательно слушали лекции раввинов. Он приводит достаточно убедительные свидетельства, что некоторые кошки, до того как ими родились, раньше жили людьми - вплоть до того, что одна кошка говорила с ним человеческим языком.


Ну это что-то уж совсем фантастическое)))даже если часть души переселиться в кошку,как она говорить-то начнет?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну это что-то уж совсем фантастическое)))даже если часть души переселиться в кошку,как она говорить-то начнет?


Я тоже об этом думал, не знаю ответа, может быть какая-то способность со стороны кошки, а может быть способность со стороны раввина. Но суть не в этом, суть в том, что иудеи верят в перерождение. Ученики раввина Ефима Свирского, которые тоже являются иудеями, например занимаются регрессионной терапией.

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну это что-то уж совсем фантастическое)))даже если часть души переселиться в кошку,как она говорить-то начнет?


"Это же элементарно, Ватсон!" У меня есть знакомый воробей. Когда прихожу в одну пекарню перекусить и сажусь потреблять булочку с соком на летней веранде, то он прилетает, садится на спинку соседнего стула и, глядя мне в глаза (одним глазом), требовательно чирикает. Другие воробьи при этом тоже чирикают, но издалека и поэтому не понятно, к чему они клонят.

После двух-трех последовательных чириканий моего знакомого становится совершенно очевидно, что он тоже хочет булочку. Отщипываю кусочек и кладу рядом на стол, он забирает и улетает, через некоторое время возвращается и нагло заявляет, что ему мало.

Так что с животными вполне можно общаться.  :Smilie:

----------

Энн Тэ (10.04.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

История описана израильским медиком, который был свидетелем всего процесса расследования случая. Ребёнок трёх лет от роду, родившийся с красным шрамом на голове, как только начал говорить, сказал что был убит топором. Помнил не только место где жил, но даже место, где умер, и (неким образом) место, где был закопан топор убийцы. Всё было проверено и найдено - скелет, топор, и даже сам убийца, который сознался. 

http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/6810...ation-of-body/

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Сиддхи

Прапати — сила увеличивать все по желанию, т.е. накормить сотню одной чашкой риса и т.д.; предсказывать будущее, читать мысли, понимать языки других людей, *зверей, птиц*; исцелять от любых болезней.

Риши Тирумулар «Тирумантирам», 
тантра 3 (649, 693)

----------


## Денис К

> Я тоже об этом думал, не знаю ответа, может быть какая-то способность со стороны кошки, а может быть способность со стороны раввина. Но суть не в этом, суть в том, что иудеи верят в перерождение. Ученики раввина Ефима Свирского, которые тоже являются иудеями, например занимаются регрессионной терапией.


Ну насколько я знаю далеко не все иудеи верят в перерождение..И сама концепция этих перерождений сильно отличается от буддийской.Хоть и не без сходств))

----------


## Денис К

> "Это же элементарно, Ватсон!" У меня есть знакомый воробей. Когда прихожу в одну пекарню перекусить и сажусь потреблять булочку с соком на летней веранде, то он прилетает, садится на спинку соседнего стула и, глядя мне в глаза (одним глазом), требовательно чирикает. Другие воробьи при этом тоже чирикают, но издалека и поэтому не понятно, к чему они клонят.
> 
> После двух-трех последовательных чириканий моего знакомого становится совершенно очевидно, что он тоже хочет булочку. Отщипываю кусочек и кладу рядом на стол, он забирает и улетает, через некоторое время возвращается и нагло заявляет, что ему мало.
> 
> Так что с животными вполне можно общаться.


Общаться то можно, думаю у кого есть домашние животные много подобного рассказать могут,но дело в том что общение это будет не человеческим голосом)))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

В Южной Корее в храме живет удивительная кошка-буддистка. Настоятель храма Лунсин, города Шанчжоу, в Южной Корее 4 года назад увидел перед храмом кошку , тело которой было всё в ранах и ссадинах. Он взял ее к себе, вылечил и дал ей кличку Цзето (Освобождение). Он также строго наказал ей, что если она хочет жить у них, то должна соблюдать три правила: не есть мясного, не убивать живых существ и не издавать громких звуков в храме. За эти четыре года кошка ни разу не нарушила ни одного из этих правил. Монахи говорят, что она совсем не мяукает и похоже, что даже забыла как это делать. Она не ест мясного. Когда приходит время приема пищи, она идёт на кухню и молча ждет, когда ей дадут остатки вегетарианской пищи монахов. Иногда она выходит во двор и ест траву. Неоднократно туристы пытались сооблазнить её ароматным мясом или рыбой, но кошка ни разу не взяла у них еду, она отворачивалась, а когда они проявляли настойчивость, то просто убегала. Каждый день утром и вечером в любую погоду она подходит к статуе Будды перед храмом ложится перед ней, скрестив лапы, что напоминает приветственный жест монахов «Хэ ши». Несколько часов в день она неподвижно сидит и пристально, практически не мигая, смотрит на лицо Будды.

----------

Чагна Дордже (10.01.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

> Общаться то можно, думаю у кого есть домашние животные много подобного рассказать могут,но дело в том что общение это будет не человеческим голосом)))


Ну считайте человеческий голос кошки небольшим преувеличением, возникшим в результате сильного контакта. Просто намерение кошки трансформировалось в уме реципиента в голос, что-то рассказывающий. Кошка телепнула, что ей хотелось.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну насколько я знаю далеко не все иудеи верят в перерождение..И сама концепция этих перерождений сильно отличается от буддийской.Хоть и не без сходств))


Да, это у них не является hалахой, но упоминание веры в перерождение, уже содержится у еврейского историка Иосифа Флавия.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Ещё иудеи ссылаются на книгу Иова, в синодальном переводе, это 33 глава, 29 стих.

----------


## Альбина

> Общаться то можно, думаю у кого есть домашние животные много подобного рассказать могут,но дело в том что общение это будет не человеческим голосом)))


у меня мой кот со мной разговаривет) я не знаю о чем, правда,но ему важно со мной поговорить)
 ему ,видимо, все-равно  о чем, наверное, чтобы просто почувствовать тесную связь . :Smilie:   так и у людей,чаще им неважно о чем говорить,а просто надо близость почувствовать.
все,кто это видит -смеются . так и называем мы его - говорящий кот))

----------

Денис К (10.01.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну насколько я знаю далеко не все иудеи верят в перерождение..И сама концепция этих перерождений сильно отличается от буддийской.Хоть и не без сходств))


Они верят, что совершивший не благие поступки, может переродиться животным, а ещё они верят, что праведник может ради других людей переродиться, чтобы наставить их на путь исправления.

----------


## Денис К

> Ну считайте человеческий голос кошки небольшим преувеличением, возникшим в результате сильного контакта. Просто намерение кошки трансформировалось в уме реципиента в голос, что-то рассказывающий. Кошка телепнула, что ей хотелось.


Аха)))Ну хорошо)такое утверждение меня устраивает немного побольше)

----------


## Денис К

> Они верят, что совершивший не благие поступки, может переродиться животным, а ещё они верят, что праведник может ради других людей переродиться, чтобы наставить их на путь исправления.


В это верит меньшая часть иудеев.Наиболее мистически настроенные так сказать))))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Денис, ещё у них такое есть в их иудейской концепции, с сообщения одного иудея, из одного форума: Наше обычное «я» — штука непостоянная по жизни, оно сдвигается в разных наших состояниях, и, конечно, постепенно сдвигается по мере духовного роста (от нижних сфер животной души до высших, тесно связанных с божественной).
Как ощущает себя божественная душа без оболочек, мне сложно сказать, я могу лишь экстраполировать этот сдвиг в её направлении, но это может быть очень неточно, тем более на моём духовном уровне. Наверно, большие праведники больше ощущают это, но вряд ли могут передать. В какой-то мере можно сказать, что у этих душ сохраняется своё собственное «я», свои стремления, свои паттерны реакции на события, хотя, конечно, изначально это одна душа (а совсем изначально мы все, все люди — одна душа)... Растворение есть в том смысле, что личная воля сливается с божественной, и личные качества уподобляются Ему.

P.S.: Такая вера у иудеев.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> В это верит меньшая часть иудеев.Наиболее мистически настроенные так сказать))))


Из всех иудейских течений, наибольший акцент на этом у хасидов, они повёрнуты на Каббале)).

----------


## Денис К

> у меня мой кот со мной разговаривет) я не знаю о чем, правда,но ему важно со мной поговорить)
>  ему ,видимо, все-равно  о чем, наверное, чтобы просто почувствовать тесную связь .  так и у людей,чаще им неважно о чем говорить,а просто надо близость почувствовать.
> все,кто это видит -смеются . так и называем мы его - говорящий кот))


Весело))Да,животным нужно внимание,а не разговор,просто ваш кот видимо пытается вам подражать,чтобы его добиться))))

----------


## Georgiy

> Аха)))Ну хорошо)такое утверждение меня устраивает немного побольше)


В иудейской версии реинкарнации меня удивляет, что души, "заточенные" в животных или даже в неживых объектах, знают, что были людьми в прошлой жизни и сильно страдают из-за этого.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Денис, в других иудейских течениях, тоже есть эта концепция - гильгуль. В это верят и у литваков, и у хабадников. Ну а вера в эту концепцию, в любом иудейском течении, не является обязательной, это не hалаха.

----------


## Альбина

> Весело))Да,животным нужно внимание,а не разговор,просто ваш кот видимо пытается вам подражать,чтобы его добиться))))


ну мне вот так кстати не кажется .. мне кажется он наоборот хочет подчеркнуть, что мы на одной волне в этот момент и все у нас хорошо (это когда он мурчанием говоит . вот так примерно "мурр" я спрашиваю "Да, Вась ". Он мне два раза мурр  и т.д. На Новый Год подружка вообще сказала . "Надо же, Васька уже петь начал". А он дейсвительно мелодию замурчал .)) Но это когда все хорошо . Ему сразу хочется просо поболтать ,ну я говорю, чтобы почувствовать себя в общей волне. .))Но ругаться тоже может . Но "добиться"-нет  -у нас такого нет в понятийном поле))

----------


## Денис К

> Денис, ещё у них такое есть в их иудейской концепции, с сообщения одного иудея, из одного форума: Наше обычное «я» — штука непостоянная по жизни, оно сдвигается в разных наших состояниях, и, конечно, постепенно сдвигается по мере духовного роста (от нижних сфер животной души до высших, тесно связанных с божественной).
> Как ощущает себя божественная душа без оболочек, мне сложно сказать, я могу лишь экстраполировать этот сдвиг в её направлении, но это может быть очень неточно, тем более на моём духовном уровне. Наверно, большие праведники больше ощущают это, но вряд ли могут передать. В какой-то мере можно сказать, что у этих душ сохраняется своё собственное «я», свои стремления, свои паттерны реакции на события, хотя, конечно, изначально это одна душа (а совсем изначально мы все, все люди — одна душа)... Растворение есть в том смысле, что личная воля сливается с божественной, и личные качества уподобляются Ему.
> 
> P.S.: Такая вера у иудеев.


Ну это все же не совсем ортодоксальное мнение конечно)))но также имеет место быть)частично это близко суфизму,есть даже некоторая схожесть с буддизмо(отчасти конечно)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Про перерождение, написано в трактате Зогар (каббалисты утверждают, что трактат был написан рабби Шимоном Бар Йохаи во II веке н. э., но известность данный трактат получает лишь в XIII веке), а великий каббалист рав Хаим Виталь посвятил перерождению целую книгу под названием "Врата реинкарнации" (Сефер Ха-Гилгулим).

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну это все же не совсем ортодоксальное мнение конечно)))но также имеет место быть)частично это близко суфизму,есть даже некоторая схожесть с буддизмо(отчасти конечно)


Это из сообщения ортодоксального иудея.

----------


## Руфус

> Денис, ещё у них такое есть в их иудейской концепции, с сообщения одного иудея, из одного форума: Наше обычное «я» — штука непостоянная по жизни, оно сдвигается в разных наших состояниях, и, конечно, постепенно сдвигается по мере духовного роста (от нижних сфер животной души до высших, тесно связанных с божественной).


Похоже на описание сдвига Точки Сборки, это случайно не оно?

----------


## Денис К

> В иудейской версии реинкарнации меня удивляет, что души, "заточенные" в животных или даже в неживых объектах, знают, что были людьми в прошлой жизни и сильно страдают из-за этого.


Как я понимаю подобное не всегда происходит)ведь и перерождается в животных,зачастую,только часть души.

----------


## Денис К

> ну мне вот так кстати не кажется .. мне кажется он наоборот хочет подчеркнуть, что мы на одной волне в этот момент и все у нас хорошо (это когда он мурчанием говоит . вот так примерно "мурр" я спрашиваю "Да, Вась ". Он мне два раза мурр  и т.д. На Новый Год подружка вообще сказала . "Надо же, Васька уже петь начал". А он дейсвительно мелодию замурчал .)) Но это когда все хорошо . Ему сразу хочется просо поболтать ,ну я говорю, чтобы почувствовать себя в общей волне. .))Но ругаться тоже может . Но "добиться"-нет  -у нас такого нет в понятийном поле))


Вам виднее конечно))Возможно и так как вы говорите.Просто одна из моих кошек,когда ей чего-то надо,подходит,смотрит в глаза и начинает "разговаривать")))а потом идет туда где хочет чтобы я что-то сделал для нее)))

----------


## Шавырин

> Карма это игра Дурак- Сам Дурак ))


Карма , - это карма .

А , ежели "Сам Дурак" , то и ...

 Дурак -ты сам .

----------


## Денис К

> Это из сообщения ортодоксального иудея.


Я в пути был,на ходу читал,не так понял прочитанное,сорри.Слияние имеется в виду видимо через божественную часть души,в плане связи с Всевышним,постоянного присутствия,а не в плане растворения.Одна душа на всех имеется в виду первоначальная душа Адама,как считается остальные души ее осколки.Единственное что не понял,насчет своего я у каждой части души,такого не помню.

----------


## Альбина

> Вам виднее конечно))Возможно и так как вы говорите.Просто одна из моих кошек,когда ей чего-то надо,подходит,смотрит в глаза и начинает "разговаривать")))а потом идет туда где хочет чтобы я что-то сделал для нее)))


ну и мой такой-же . он тоже просит -лоток убрать ,например, но там тогда интонация настойчивая и требовательная, а иногда,если там не гут, с элементами раздражения)),а вот когда он просто болтает, это значит говорит о том, что он "со мной" ,но хочется еще большей близости .Ему ничего не надо, но он рад, что он в моем обществе , и еще лучше когда кто-то еще рядом и сразу внимание привлекает к себе , начинает болтать), может спрашивает о чем-то), вобщем "без всяких видимых причин" (с) .

----------


## Алексей Л

> 1)нет,другая личность конечно,допустим ваш дед или прадед,которого вы видели при жизни.Так что не сходится.И не должно сходится)))
> 2)Да нет же.Он изначально ее создал,а потом она кочует какое-то время из тела в тело.То есть есть первое воплощение от начала создания души,а потом уже из этого тела в следующее из того в другое ну и так далее.Нет нестыковки.
> 3)По христианству-мусульманству это конечно что-то,но то что никак нельзя представить и понять,так как представить можно только то что мы видели,а Бог отличается от своих созданий,то есть от всего тварного.Вообще говорится что ничего не действует,так как время,законы и т.д.созданы Им.
> 4)вы бы хотели жить с девушкой которую насильно заставили жить с собой и себя любить(условно)?Я думаю что все-таки вы бы хотели себе девушку/жену которая вас полюбила по-своему выбору за какие-то ваши качества.


1. Понятно

2. Изначально создал... хм а что было начало?

3. Смогу или не смогу представить это отдельный вопрос. Просто скажите что это, из чего состоит, есть ли Бог что-то. Если ни из чего то получается нет его, не существует. В Библии написано сущий на Небесах, вот и хотелось бы поподробнее а что это там на Небесах. Прежде чем колени приклонять стоит хотя бы понять перед кем.

4. То есть вот такой он капризный, личность, чувства у него есть, обида? А как его любить если ничего не знаете о нем, какой-то самообман получается.
А ведь Будды помогают и не требуют их любить взамен.

----------


## Алексей Л

> У иудеев есть вера в перерождение, называется гильгуль


А как у них души появляются?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Иегуда Мендельсон в своей книге "В тени праведника" описывал случаи, когда иерусалимские кошки посещали синагоги и внимательно слушали лекции раввинов. Он приводит достаточно убедительные свидетельства, что некоторые кошки, до того как ими родились, раньше жили людьми - вплоть до того, что одна кошка говорила с ним человеческим языком.


Кису не видел, у них физически рот другой и связки, а вот под гипнозом видел люди говорят на древнем языке

----------


## Алексей Л

> ну и мой такой-же . он тоже просит -лоток убрать ,например, но там тогда интонация настойчивая и требовательная, а иногда,если там не гут, с элементами раздражения)),а вот когда он просто болтает, это значит говорит о том, что он "со мной" ,но хочется еще большей близости .Ему ничего не надо, но он рад, что он в моем обществе , и еще лучше когда кто-то еще рядом и сразу внимание привлекает к себе , начинает болтать), может спрашивает о чем-то), вобщем "без всяких видимых причин" (с) .


Помню прослушивал одну регрессию в прошлые жизни, рассказ бывшей кисы, так она говорит хозяин как Бог, только один смысл в жизни, где то на ютюбе есть

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А как у них души появляются?


Не знаю, я всего-лишь информацию о тех их представлениях привёл, что мне известны. Вроде бы они верят в единую душу, которая эманирует в различные тела и каждая форма жизни воспринимает в связи с телом индивидуальность, а если всё исполняет что нужно, то по смерти сливается с Абсолютом и эти черты "я" теряют границы. Как писал один иудей, что разграничение на объект и субъект, существует только из-за тела, восприятия тела, телесной ограниченности. Вроде бы у иудеев, эта единая душа, это то что вдохнуто было в Адама - Руах, посмотрите 2 главу, 7 стих книги Бытие. Ещё иудеи верят в накопление заслуг, раввин Эльяким Залкинд: Возможна также просьба о милости и совершение правильных действий, накопление заслуг, ради которых может быть изменено постановление Небес, и в этом тоже наша работа и выбор. Раввин Яков Шуб: Что можно делать для умершего в эти первые двенадцать месяцев? В принципе, каждый человек может выполнить любую мицву и «перевести ее на счет» умершего, сделав его заслугой.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не знаю, я всего-лишь информацию о тех их представлениях привёл, что мне известны. Вроде бы они верят в единую душу, которая эманирует в различные тела и каждая форма жизни воспринимает в связи с телом индивидуальность, а если всё исполняет что нужно, то по смерти сливается с Абсолютом и эти черты "я" теряют границы. Как писал один иудей, что разграничение на объект и субъект, существует только из-за тела, восприятия тела, телесной ограниченности. Вроде бы у иудеев, эта единая душа, это то что вдохнуто было в Адама - Руах, посмотрите 2 главу, 7 стих книги Бытие. Ещё иудеи верят в накопление заслуг, раввин Эльяким Залкинд: Возможна также просьба о милости и совершение правильных действий, накопление заслуг, ради которых может быть изменено постановление Небес, и в этом тоже наша работа и выбор. Раввин Яков Шуб: Что можно делать для умершего в эти первые двенадцать месяцев? В принципе, каждый человек может выполнить любую мицву и «перевести ее на счет» умершего, сделав его заслугой.


Ну так это совсем другой концепт, похожий на индуизм, и даже напоминает буддизм, такой религии реинкарнация не противоречит.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я


А вы, Дениска, похожи на христиан, которые верят в Бога без доказательства но при этом требуют научного доказательства реинкарнации. Но получив научные результаты так и не меняют свою точку зрения. 

Не то чтобы я против христиан, я нормально относился, но после того как услышал что попы думают о буддизме, а вместе с ними и вторящий приход, я резко сменил отношение и понял что лукавых надо выводить на чистую воду.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Карма , - это карма .
> 
> А , ежели "Сам Дурак" , то и ...
> 
>  Дурак -ты сам .


А сказать 'карма- это карма' дурак может?

----------


## Денис К

> 1. Понятно
> 
> 2. Изначально создал... хм а что было начало?
> 
> 3. Смогу или не смогу представить это отдельный вопрос. Просто скажите что это, из чего состоит, есть ли Бог что-то. Если ни из чего то получается нет его, не существует. В Библии написано сущий на Небесах, вот и хотелось бы поподробнее а что это там на Небесах. Прежде чем колени приклонять стоит хотя бы понять перед кем.
> 
> 4. То есть вот такой он капризный, личность, чувства у него есть, обида? А как его любить если ничего не знаете о нем, какой-то самообман получается.
> А ведь Будды помогают и не требуют их любить взамен.


1) "Изначально создал... хм а что было начало?"....До сотворения мира был только Бог
2)а)Бог не "ничто" б)этот вопрос нелеп,с точки зрения монотеизма,я ж вам пишу,что невозможно описать то чего нет в нашем мире.Бог по представлениям,Авраамических религий,отличается от всего тварного Им,то есть не состоит из атомов,молекул и т.д..Чтобы кто чего из людей не вообразил это будет отличаться от действительности.Создавая все силы и объекты мира Бог остается полностью отделимым от них.Они не входят в него в качестве составных частей,Он является вместилищем для мира.Можно описать только качества,свойства и т.д.
3)При чем здесь капризы,люди созданы со свободной волей,то есть дается выбор быть подобным Богу(его качествам) или нет.Каждый сам решает..Не знаешь потому что по представлениям Авраамических религий после грехопадения первых людей произошло отлучение их потомков(то есть всех людей) от Бога.Но говорится что типа Бог открывает себя ищущим Его.

----------


## Денис К

> А вы, Дениска, похожи на христиан, которые верят в Бога без доказательства но при этом требуют научного доказательства реинкарнации. Но получив научные результаты так и не меняют свою точку зрения. 
> 
> Не то чтобы я против христиан, я нормально относился, но после того как услышал что попы думают о буддизме, а вместе с ними и вторящий приход, я резко сменил отношение и понял что лукавых надо выводить на чистую воду.


Я ничего не требую.Я говорю каждый может верить во что хочет,но глупо с ярой уверенностью отвергать что-то что также нельзя проверить как и вашу теорию...Так и среди буддистов есть куча людей которые троллят идеи о Едином Боге и все с этим связанное.Вот вы например))))

----------


## Денис К

> Не знаю, я всего-лишь информацию о тех их представлениях привёл, что мне известны. Вроде бы они верят в единую душу, которая эманирует в различные тела и каждая форма жизни воспринимает в связи с телом индивидуальность, а если всё исполняет что нужно, то по смерти сливается с Абсолютом и эти черты "я" теряют границы. Как писал один иудей, что разграничение на объект и субъект, существует только из-за тела, восприятия тела, телесной ограниченности. Вроде бы у иудеев, эта единая душа, это то что вдохнуто было в Адама - Руах, посмотрите 2 главу, 7 стих книги Бытие. Ещё иудеи верят в накопление заслуг, раввин Эльяким Залкинд: Возможна также просьба о милости и совершение правильных действий, накопление заслуг, ради которых может быть изменено постановление Небес, и в этом тоже наша работа и выбор. Раввин Яков Шуб: Что можно делать для умершего в эти первые двенадцать месяцев? В принципе, каждый человек может выполнить любую мицву и «перевести ее на счет» умершего, сделав его заслугой.


Не совсем верное понимание у вас.Насчет слияния с Абсолютом например,евреи верят в воскресение мертвых,в будущий мир чистых душ где не будет деления на небесный мир и на земной.Вообщем возвращения рая скажем так..И деление на субъект - объект присутствует,после смерти душа сохраняет свое сознание.потому что душа и ест человек,а тело оболочка,обувь)))Есть движение к Творцу но без слияния.Если кратко)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Вот очень интересная запись, католики изучали феномен радужного тела

http://koshkopjos.livejournal.com/1144139.html

А вот что говорил Чога Ринпоче:

Поскольку по прошествии подобных священных чудесных явлений большинство людей перестаёт физически видеть этих мастеров, мы объявляем об их уходе. Тем не менее, в это же время ученики, молящиеся мастерам, только достигшим Тела Света или Радужного Тела, порой могут напрямую увидеть своих учителей, являющихся для них на обычном физическом уровне (то есть телесно - примечание моё), и получить чрезвычайно мощные передачи и сущностные наставления Линии Передачи Дзогчен.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Не совсем верное понимание у вас.Насчет слияния с Абсолютом например,евреи верят в воскресение мертвых,в будущий мир чистых душ где не будет деления на небесный мир и на земной.Вообщем возвращения рая скажем так..И деление на субъект - объект присутствует,после смерти душа сохраняет свое сознание.потому что душа и ест человек,а тело оболочка,обувь)))Есть движение к Творцу но без слияния.Если кратко)


Об этом писал на одном форуме ортодоксальный иудей, я всего-лишь привёл их представления. В представлениях иудеев, чего только нет, есть и такие каббалистические понятия, как Эн-Соф, Адам Кадмон и всё это ортодоксальный иудаизм. 

У каббалы есть два аспекта: теоретический и практичный, или «магический» (чудотворный). «Бог» каббалы — «Эн-Соф» бессознательное и непостижимое море разума или материи, из которой появляется творение. «Учение Эн-Соф» говорит еврейская энциклопедия, «является отправной точкой всех каббалистических построений». Бог — бесконечное, неограниченное существо, которому нельзя приписать никакие свойства вообще». (еврейская энциклопедия, «Каббала», страница 472).

В книге «Каббалла» (издательство «Джордж Рутледж и сыновья», Лондон, 1925), её еврейский автор Гинзбург считает самым важным учением каббаллы, что «Бог безграничен в своей природе. У него нет намерений, желаний, мыслей, измерений и действий. Он не может быть познан и изображен; и по этой причине назван Эн-Соф, и в определенном смысле, он не существует».

Кстати у христиан тоже такое представление наличествует в корпусе ареопагитикум Дионисия Ареопагита, там интересные комментарии, чтобы более понять цитату, то внизу нажимаем на комментарии, чтобы они открылись - https://www.facebook.com/kassia.seni...16590165068350

Согласно иудаизму, проявлял себя, вёл себя как личность в книгах Торы и Танаха - Ангел-Метатрон, на котором пребывает имя Яхве, этот ангел ещё назван Князем Лика. В иудаизме он считается посредником между миром и бессознательным Эн-Соф. Про Метатрона прочтите в еврейской энциклопедии - https://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%9...80%D0%BE%D0%BD

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Денис, вот тоже интересная запись у Кассии про эманацию, комментарий тоже прочтите - http://mon-kassia.livejournal.com/1682399.html

----------


## Денис Васильевич

А вот из наставлений Шри Рамана Махарши:

Чрезвычайно запутанный узел жизни будет развязан, только если познана правда Любви, являющаяся истинной природой Атмана. Освобождение достигается лишь после достижения высоты Любви. Переживание Атмана – это только Любовь.

Меня ещё заинтересовало, что Махарши говорит об устранении васан, что практика обнаружения атмана, ведёт к устранению глубоко внутри затаившихся желаний, которые у обыденных людей, ждут своего часа, чтобы всплыть на поверхность:

Хотя склонности к объектам чувств, [вишайя васаны], накопленные в безначальном прошлом, возникают, бесчисленные, подобно волнам океана, они все погибнут, как только медитация на истинной природе станет всё более и более интенсивной.

Отрекаться от деятельной жизни нет необходимости. Если вы медитируете час или два ежедневно, то сможете справиться со всеми своими обязанностями. При правильной медитации вызванное ею течение ума будет продолжаться и во время вашей работы. Здесь как бы два пути выражения одной идеи; та же линия, которую вы принимаете в медитации, будет выражена и в вашей деятельности.

Есть документальный фильм, если что перемотайте на начало: 

Мудрец Аруначалы. Шри Рамана Махарши

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrz8acRdijo

----------


## Алексей Л

> 1) "Изначально создал... хм а что было начало?"....До сотворения мира был только Бог


Ну пусть так, фантастичный вы наш, оставим эту тему так как проверить ее невозможно что там было или не было.




> 2)а)Бог не "ничто" б)этот вопрос нелеп,с точки зрения монотеизма,я ж вам пишу,что невозможно описать то чего нет в нашем мире.Бог по представлениям,Авраамических религий,отличается от всего тварного Им,то есть не состоит из атомов,молекул и т.д..Чтобы кто чего из людей не вообразил это будет отличаться от действительности.Создавая все силы и объекты мира Бог остается полностью отделимым от них.Они не входят в него в качестве составных частей,Он является вместилищем для мира.Можно описать только качества,свойства и т.д.


Значит отличный от действительности и отдельный от мира. Качества и свойства без объекта действительности не существуют. Качество чего? Для нас это ничем не является, то есть это Ничего. То есть то чем он является для нас не существует. Качества и свойства познаются умом а если не познаются то он не существует. Иными словами то что я сказал несуществующий Бог.
Вы скажите как люди должны полюбить нечто что даже представить нельза, это же шизофрения. 




> 3)При чем здесь капризы,люди созданы со свободной волей,то есть дается выбор быть подобным Богу(его качествам) или нет.Каждый сам решает..Не знаешь потому что по представлениям Авраамических религий после грехопадения первых людей произошло отлучение их потомков(то есть всех людей) от Бога.Но говорится что типа Бог открывает себя ищущим Его.


Не не не, вы отвeтьте зачем ему любящие рабы если он самодостаточен и зачем наказывать остальных, он че жаждет мести? Он мне если честно какого то деспота напоминает, может не стоит быть такими доверчивыми, не известно что он на самом деле замышляет, наш серый кардинал.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я ничего не требую.Я говорю каждый может верить во что хочет,но глупо с ярой уверенностью отвергать что-то что также нельзя проверить как и вашу теорию...Так и среди буддистов есть куча людей которые троллят идеи о Едином Боге и все с этим связанное.Вот вы например))))


Так при чем тут верить-то? Научно доказано, и проверено, а это уже не теория.

Троллю, имею право, Бог доказан? Нет.
А реинкарнацтя доказана. Есть методика и есть результат, каждый может перепроверить. А где метадика проверки Бога, нет

----------


## Йен

> Так при чем тут верить-то? Научно доказано, и проверено, а это уже не теория.
> 
> Троллю, имею право, Бог доказан? Нет.
> А реинкарнацтя доказана. Есть методика и есть результат, каждый может перепроверить. А где метадика проверки Бога, нет


https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иссл...арнаций

----------


## Алексей Л

> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иссл...арнаций


Таких статей можно много описать, только научного опровержения методики и результатов пока нет (и не будет). 
Наши оппоненты ссылаются на отсутствие памяти о прошлых жизнях, тогда по их же логике они должны помнить как их Бог создал. Вот я чет не помню

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Иссл...арнаций


Вот интересный документальный фильм, исследования Джима Такера. Все случаи проверялись фактами, находили семьи из прошлых жизней, дети вспоминали всё, что помнили, потом эти воспоминания расследовались, искались факты. Такер и на Шри-Ланке побывал, и в США вёл расследования

https://vk.com/search?c%5Bq%5D=Disco...3078_154279886

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Вот тоже интересная передача, женщина нашла всех детей из прошлой жизни, где она им была матерью

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXirdveYpi0

----------


## Денис К

> Ну пусть так, фантастичный вы наш, оставим эту тему так как проверить ее невозможно что там было или не было.
> 
> 
> Значит отличный от действительности и отдельный от мира. Качества и свойства без объекта действительности не существуют. Качество чего? Для нас это ничем не является, то есть это Ничего. То есть то чем он является для нас не существует. Качества и свойства познаются умом а если не познаются то он не существует. Иными словами то что я сказал несуществующий Бог.
> Вы скажите как люди должны полюбить нечто что даже представить нельза, это же шизофрения. 
> 
> 
> Не не не, вы отвeтьте зачем ему любящие рабы если он самодостаточен и зачем наказывать остальных, он че жаждет мести?


1)"Значит отличный от действительности и отдельный от мира....." Вы какой-то деревянный)))как и ваша логическая цепочка))Качества без объекта не существуют,но Бог,при монотеизме существует,он не пустота,в двадцатый раз пишу,Он отличен от тварного мира,но при этом он пронизывает абсолютно все(вездесущ).В христианстве-"Бог есть Дух".Из чего состоит дух?Абсолютно нелепый вопрос.Можно высказать какое-то мнение,но оно не будет верным,так как Он отличен от того что есть в материальной вселенной и в области человеческих представлений.
2)тут может быть несколько мнений,верно из них что-то или нет,только Богу известно:-).Например то что я слышал.Для познания самого себя.Для взаимной радости и любви.Для своего удовольствия.Это что сразу в голову пришло,возможно забыл что-то)))И скажите вы своим родителям задавали вопрос "зачем вы меня родили?"Если да.то что они ответили?

----------


## Денис К

> Так при чем тут верить-то? Научно доказано, и проверено, а это уже не теория.
> 
> Троллю, имею право, Бог доказан? Нет.
> А реинкарнацтя доказана. Есть методика и есть результат, каждый может перепроверить. А где метадика проверки Бога, нет


Ага-угу)))а)я уже писал большинство ученых-исследователей не считают методы Стивенсона корректными,и в целом считают его исследования лженаучными.Это мы еще не исключаем метод откровенного подлога и сговора,которые никак не проверить.О каких научных доказательствах может идти речь?Даже сам Стивенсон писал что не предоставил достаточных доказательств,а вы тут рассказываете про "проверено"))) б)сама по себе реинкарнация не отрицает монотеизм....И в)могу ли я троллить Будду?.Докажите что он существует после физической смерти,как утверждается некоторыми школами буддизма.

----------


## Алексей Л

> 1)"Значит отличный от действительности и отдельный от мира....." Вы какой-то деревянный)))как и ваша логическая цепочка))Качества без объекта не существуют,но Бог,при монотеизме существует,он не пустота,в двадцатый раз пишу,Он отличен от тварного мира,но при этом он пронизывает абсолютно все(вездесущ).В христианстве-"Бог есть Дух".Из чего состоит дух?Абсолютно нелепый вопрос.Можно высказать какое-то мнение,но оно не будет верным,так как Он отличен от того что есть в материальной вселенной и в области человеческих представлений.
> 2)тут может быть несколько мнений,верно из них что-то или нет,только Богу известно:-).Например то что я слышал.Для познания самого себя.Для взаимной радости и любви.Для своего удовольствия.Это что сразу в голову пришло,возможно забыл что-то)))И скажите вы своим родителям задавали вопрос "зачем вы меня родили?"Если да.то что они ответили?


1. Погодите, он либо существует как нечто то есть не ничто и тогда это можно "пощупать" познать, либо не существует. Если никто его не познавал откуда уверенность что он есть?

2. Да ну, муки ада не похожи на радость и любоф. Родители не требуют их любить и не убъют вас. Родители меня любят, и я их вижу и могу полюбить, но как полюбить Бога не понимаю, а вдруг там в пузыре на самом деле черт с рогами сидит, судя по всему не далеко от правды

----------


## Денис К

> 1. Погодите, он либо существует как нечто то есть не ничто и тогда это можно "пощупать" познать, либо не существует. Если никто его не познавал откуда уверенность что он есть?
> 
> 2. Да ну, муки ада не похожи на радость и любоф. Родители не требуют их любить и не убъют вас


1)как вы Его хотите "пощупать"?Прибором?Руками?)))Бог познается душой(душами),верой("сердцем"),но никак не физикой.Плюс открывается ищущим Его(как заявляется).При этом должен быть соответствующий уровень праведности,так как по Авраамическим религиям грех является препятствием к познанию Бога,так как Он свят и грех ему чужд.
2)Опять-таки ад(страдания),по этим религиям,это отсутствие Бога.То есть если человек сознательно грешит(отдаляется от Бога)то сам себя ведет к уничтожению.Сознательно,так как,нормы морали существуют и без религий...И Бог не требует в прямом смысле этого слова,но те кто от Него отказываются умирают,сначала отвечая за свои грехи.Это их осознанный выбор.И опять-таки,как заявляется,Бог хочет чтобы все люди(души) "пришли" к Нему,добровольно и даже многократно прощает их..По Иудаизму например в адах такое же очищение как и в буддизме(только времени меньше),а не уничтожение,а уничтожаются совсем уж конченные)))))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ага-угу)))а)я уже писал большинство ученых-исследователей не считают методы Стивенсона корректными,и в целом считают его исследования лженаучными.Это мы еще не исключаем метод откровенного подлога и сговора,которые никак не проверить.О каких научных доказательствах может идти речь?Даже сам Стивенсон писал что не предоставил достаточных доказательств,а вы тут рассказываете про "проверено"))) б)сама по себе реинкарнация не отрицает монотеизм....И в)могу ли я троллить Будду?.Докажите что он существует после физической смерти,как утверждается некоторыми школами буддизма.


Нет, Будду вы троллить не можете так как это реальная историческая личность а не выдумка как Бог. Во вторых вы накопите неблогую карму если будете так делать и переродитесь в адах, поэтому не стоит.

----------


## Денис К

> Об этом писал на одном форуме ортодоксальный иудей, я всего-лишь привёл их представления. В представлениях иудеев, чего только нет, есть и такие каббалистические понятия, как Эн-Соф, Адам Кадмон и всё это ортодоксальный иудаизм. 
> 
> У каббалы есть два аспекта: теоретический и практичный, или «магический» (чудотворный). «Бог» каббалы — «Эн-Соф» бессознательное и непостижимое море разума или материи, из которой появляется творение. «Учение Эн-Соф» говорит еврейская энциклопедия, «является отправной точкой всех каббалистических построений». Бог — бесконечное, неограниченное существо, которому нельзя приписать никакие свойства вообще». (еврейская энциклопедия, «Каббала», страница 472).
> 
> В книге «Каббалла» (издательство «Джордж Рутледж и сыновья», Лондон, 1925), её еврейский автор Гинзбург считает самым важным учением каббаллы, что «Бог безграничен в своей природе. У него нет намерений, желаний, мыслей, измерений и действий. Он не может быть познан и изображен; и по этой причине назван Эн-Соф, и в определенном смысле, он не существует».
> 
> Кстати у христиан тоже такое представление наличествует в корпусе ареопагитикум Дионисия Ареопагита, там интересные комментарии, чтобы более понять цитату, то внизу нажимаем на комментарии, чтобы они открылись - https://www.facebook.com/kassia.seni...16590165068350
> 
> Согласно иудаизму, проявлял себя, вёл себя как личность в книгах Торы и Танаха - Ангел-Метатрон, на котором пребывает имя Яхве, этот ангел ещё назван Князем Лика. В иудаизме он считается посредником между миром и бессознательным Эн-Соф. Про Метатрона прочтите в еврейской энциклопедии - https://ru.wikisource.org/wiki/%D0%9...80%D0%BE%D0%BD


Ну нет,Денис,Бог направлял метатрона на определенные действия,но то что Бог есть как личность это не опровергает,даже в этих же историях))Собственно в Иудаизме это непреложный факт.По кабалле Эйн соф(бесконечность) это один из аспектов Бога,далеко не единственный,отдельной личности он(аспект) не имеет конечно.

----------


## Алексей Л

> 1)как вы Его хотите "пощупать"?Прибором?Руками?)))Бог познается душой(душами),верой("сердцем"),но никак не физикой.Плюс открывается ищущим Его(как заявляется).При этом должен быть соответствующий уровень праведности,так как по Авраамическим религиям грех является препятствием к познанию Бога,так как Он свят и грех ему чужд.


Не, вы говорите что душа тварная а он нетварен а тварное не может познать нетварное, как он тогда душой-то?




> 2)Опять-таки ад(страдания),по этим религиям,это отсутствие Бога.То есть если человек сознательно грешит(отдаляется от Бога)то сам себя ведет к уничтожению.Сознательно,так как,нормы морали существуют и без религий...И Бог не требует в прямом смысле этого слова,но те кто от Него отказываются умирают,сначала отвечая за свои грехи.Это их осознанный выбор.И опять-таки,как заявляется,Бог хочет чтобы все люди(души) "пришли" к Нему,добровольно и даже многократно прощает их..По Иудаизму например в адах такое же очищение как и в буддизме(только времени меньше),а не уничтожение,а уничтожаются совсем уж конченные)))))


Как это отсутствие, он же везде, или в аду его нет? 
Вы понимаете разницу между наказать и простить?  Прощает сильный, слабый мстит

----------


## Денис К

> Нет, Будду вы троллить не можете так как это реальная историческая личность а не выдумка как Бог. Во вторых вы накопите неблогую карму если будете так делать и переродитесь в адах, поэтому не стоит.


Так и что?Ну личность и личность,умер 2500 лет назад.Вы можете доказать возможность его посмертного существования?Я ж буду троллить эту его личность,неземную,если она выдумана, к реально-живущему человеку она отношения не имеет.Так что имею право.по вашей логике.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так и что?Ну личность и личность,умер 2500 лет назад.Вы можете доказать возможность его посмертного существования?Я ж буду троллить эту его личность,неземную,если она выдумана, к реально-живущему человеку она отношения не имеет.Так что имею право.по вашей логике.


А как вам доказать если вы неприемлете никаких доказательств, как?

Вон лучше новую регрессию про Вишну посмотрите чем впустую тратить мое время

----------


## Йен

> так как Он свят и грех ему чужд.


Как может быть чуждым то, что сам же и сотворил и что сам же можешь уничтожить, но по каким-то странным соображениям не делаешь этого ))

----------


## Денис К

> Не, вы говорите что душа тварная а он нетварен а тварное не может познать нетварное, как он тогда душой-то?
> 
> 
> Как это отсутствие, он же везде, или в аду его нет? 
> Вы понимаете разницу между наказать и простить?  Прощает сильный, слабый мстит


1)Я не говорил что тварное не может познать нетварное.Я говорил что невозможно определить из какой субстанции Бог(отличного что есть в материальном мире) и т.д.,подобного рода нелепые вопросы вообщем.У человека есть возможность познания Бога,душой,вернее высшей( божественной )ее частью,так сказать))
2)еще раз,по Авраамическим религиям,грех отделяет человека(душу)от Бога,соответственно не важно где есть Бог где нет,грехи не позволяют душе воспринимать Бога.А Бог не воспринимает грешника.Но готов его простить если он раскается,одумается и т.д.Нет мести,есть выбор самого человека.Это если вкратце.

----------


## Денис К

> А как вам доказать если вы неприемлете никаких доказательств, как?
> 
> Вон лучше новую регрессию про Вишну посмотрите чем впустую тратить мое время


мне лень смотреть этот ролик))приведите мне доказательства существования Будды после смерти)))

----------


## Денис К

> Как может быть чуждым то, что сам же и сотворил и что сам же можешь уничтожить, но по каким-то странным соображениям не делаешь этого ))


Что можешь уничтожить?Грех?Так это действие человека со свободной волей,а не что-то осязаемое.Его можно уничтожить только убрав свободную волю у людей,то есть превратив людей в роботов..Допустим у иудеев через какое-то время(когда души обретут необходимый опыт) должен быть рай на Земле,я писал уже ранее.Но сначала нужно отработать предыдущие грехи,в том числе самых первых людей.Вообщем что-то типа того)))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Денис, кстати есть предполагаемые параллели в религиях, которые проводили: Мирча Элиаде - http://www.hesychasm.ru/forum/index....54562#msg54562 , Евгений Торчинов - http://www.sostoyanie.ru/2010-03-31-...-43/6-q-q.html , Сергей Емелин - http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-3-0-00000644-000-0-0#000

По поводу христианской трактовки, то там ведь в Иисусе не сбылись пророчества, ни Исаии, ни Иеремии, что наступит мир, что Израиль будет жить в безопасности, а первохристиане верили что в Иисусе исполнились эти пророчества. Например в евангелии ведь повествуется песнь ангелов что на земле мир настал, Иустин Мученик писал: «Мы, которые исполнены войной, взаимным кровопролитием и всяким злом, изменили своё воинское оружие, наши мечи на орала, а наши копья на орудия по обработке почвы» (Иустин Мученик. Диалог с Трифоном, пар. 110). Иоанн Златоуст писал: "А теперь не то, но великий мир во вселенной. Если же и бывают войны, то не так, как прежде. Тогда вооружались города против городов, страны против стран, народы против народов". Знал бы Златоуст, живший в 4 веке, что войны будут ещё ужаснее, что будет столетняя война, будет Варфоломеева ночь, когда только за одну ночь, католики перерезали 30 тысяч гугенотов. Будут первая и вторая мировые войны, сброс атомных бомб на Хиросиму и Нагасаки. Ну и ещё Денис, прошло 2000 лет, а Иисус не возвращается, хотя вот что например сообщается из сайта Руслана Хазарзара: Надежды на скорое второе пришествие отражены и в самом раннем каноническом тексте — в Евангелии от Марка: “... нет никого, кто оставил бы дом, или братьев, или сестер, или отца, или мать, или жену, или детей, или земли ради Меня и Евангелия И не получил бы ныне, во время сие, среди гонений, во сто крат более домов, и братьев, и сестер, и отцев, и матерей, и детей, и земель, а в веке грядущем жизни вечной” (10.29—30). В приведенном отрывке также можно видеть надежды на материальное благополучие. Но постепенно такое восприятие царства божия менялось: в речении о его приходе, содержащемся в Евангелии от Матфея, которое в целом соответствует речению у Марка, слова “ныне, во время сие, среди гонений” опущены. Вместо перечисления того, что получит последовавший за Иисусом, просто сказано: “получит во сто крат и наследует жизнь вечную” (19.29). В Павловых посланиях, говорится что время близко и имеющие жён, должны быть как не имеющие. Ещё автор писал определённой общине, что не все они умрут, но изменятся, а в книге Откровения сказано: "Се, гряду скоро". Прошло 2000 лет, Денис! Мне было интересно вот что узнать, что у тибетцев, есть феномен тела света/радужного тела, после чего мастера, реализовавшие это, являются физически, телесно своим ученикам. Католический священник Френсис Тисо, сравнивал этот феномен с воскресением Иисуса. Да и неизвестно, было ли воскресение Иисуса, или нет. Ватиканский кодекс, содержащий евангелие от Марка, заканчивается пустой могилой, а в передаче Гордона, тема: "Христос из Кумрана", специалисты по Кумрану, говорили, что ангелами называли ессеев, они носили белые одежды и верили, что смерть - это духовное воскресение. Вот послушайте интересную лекцию, раввин анализирует христианство, если что перемотайте на начало - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k2L0x-tdAQ
Денис, а вот из Арбанэля, толкование на книгу пророка Йешаягу: Ведь уже пророк Йехезкель разъяснил, что, по правилам Божественного Суда, сын не понесет греха отца, а отец не понесет греха сына, а тем более, один народ не понесет грехов другого. Ведь даже то, что сказано: "Отцы наши грешили: их уже нет, а мы несем грехи их" (Эйха 5:7) - следует понимать так же, как сказанное: "наказывающий детей за вину отцов" (Шмот 20:5), а это касается только детей, повторяющих деяния отцов. Несуразность cостоит в том, что даже если признать наказание души Адама за его грех, что именно содеяли потомки Адама, что и им полагается наказание пребывания в геенне, ведь они не согрешили? И душа сына не понесет греха отца, ведь только телом человек является потомком своих отца и матери, но душу человека не породила душа его отца, как сказал пророк: "как душа отца, так и душа сына - Мои" (Йехезкель 18:4), и если согрешила душа Адама против Бога, а душа Авраама прилепилась к Нему и делала противоположное деяним Адама, как Божественная Справедливость признает их обеих виновными, "чтобы то же было с праведником, что с нечестивым" (Брэйшит 18:25)? Ведь душа любого человека была произведена на свет чистой и непричастной греху! ...Как могут христиане говорить, что стихи этого пророчества говорят о Йешу hа-Ноцри, и это о его смерти сказано "ибо он отторгнут от земли живых" (Йешаягу 53:8)? Ведь Писание говорит: "за преступления народа Моего претерпели они ("нага ламо" - נגע למו) казнь"! А слово "ламо" (למו) - cлово во множественном числе! И это означает, что глава эта говорит о многих, а не об одном. И если бы это было иначе, то Писание должно было сказать: "претерпел он ("нага ло" - נגע לו)". И должно тебе знать, что христианские переписчики, избегая этого вопроса, подменили слово "ламо" словом "ло" и это не соответствует истине. 
Ну и если интересно, изучите представления эбионитов, представление об Иисусе в Псевдо-Клементине, прочтите книгу Барта Эрмана: "Как Иисус стал богом", а так-же книгу: "Небесные Посредники. Иудейские Истоки Ранней Христологии" (авторы: Томас Гарсия-Уидобро, Андрей Орлов, Ларри Уртадо). Почитайте в ЖЖ записи профессора Андрея Орлова о Енохе-Метатроне - http://aorlov.livejournal.com/63069.html

----------

Алексей Л (11.01.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> мне лень смотреть этот ролик))приведите мне доказательства существования Будды после смерти)))


А мне лень вам что-то доказывать, я уже сделал это но вы сейчас не способны понять http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25227

----------


## Денис К

> А мне лень вам что-то доказывать, я уже сделал это но вы сейчас не способны понять http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25227


Ничего вы там не доказали.А слились)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ничего вы там не доказали.А слились)))


Ну хорошо, в научных данных вы сомневаетесь. Что вы приемлете в качестве доказательства?
Да и видите ли в чем дело вы пришли на буддийский форум а тут никому не нужны доказательства Будды, но если вы принесли с собой существование Бога то потрудитесь доказать это.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Денис, кстати есть предполагаемые параллели в религиях, которые проводили: Мирча Элиаде - http://www.hesychasm.ru/forum/index....54562#msg54562 , Евгений Торчинов - http://www.sostoyanie.ru/2010-03-31-...-43/6-q-q.html , Сергей Емелин - http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-3-0-00000644-000-0-0#000
> 
> По поводу христианской трактовки, то там ведь в Иисусе не сбылись пророчества, ни Исаии, ни Иеремии, что наступит мир, что Израиль будет жить в безопасности, а первохристиане верили что в Иисусе исполнились эти пророчества. Например в евангелии ведь повествуется песнь ангелов что на земле мир настал, Иустин Мученик писал: «Мы, которые исполнены войной, взаимным кровопролитием и всяким злом, изменили своё воинское оружие, наши мечи на орала, а наши копья на орудия по обработке почвы» (Иустин Мученик. Диалог с Трифоном, пар. 110). Иоанн Златоуст писал: "А теперь не то, но великий мир во вселенной. Если же и бывают войны, то не так, как прежде. Тогда вооружались города против городов, страны против стран, народы против народов". Знал бы Златоуст, живший в 4 веке, что войны будут ещё ужаснее, что будет столетняя война, будет Варфоломеева ночь, когда только за одну ночь, католики перерезали 30 тысяч гугенотов. Будут первая и мировая войны, сброс атомных бомб на Хиросиму и Нагасаки. Ну и ещё Денис, прошло 2000 лет, а Иисус не возвращается, хотя вот что например сообщается из сайта Руслана Хазарзара: Надежды на скорое второе пришествие отражены и в самом раннем каноническом тексте — в Евангелии от Марка: “... нет никого, кто оставил бы дом, или братьев, или сестер, или отца, или мать, или жену, или детей, или земли ради Меня и Евангелия И не получил бы ныне, во время сие, среди гонений, во сто крат более домов, и братьев, и сестер, и отцев, и матерей, и детей, и земель, а в веке грядущем жизни вечной” (10.29—30). В приведенном отрывке также можно видеть надежды на материальное благополучие. Но постепенно такое восприятие царства божия менялось: в речении о его приходе, содержащемся в Евангелии от Матфея, которое в целом соответствует речению у Марка, слова “ныне, во время сие, среди гонений” опущены. Вместо перечисления того, что получит последовавший за Иисусом, просто сказано: “получит во сто крат и наследует жизнь вечную” (19.29). В Павловых посланиях, говорится что время близко и имеющие жён, должны быть как не имеющие. Ещё автор писал определённой общине, что не все они умрут, но изменятся, а в книге Откровения сказано: "Се, гряду скоро". Прошло 2000 лет, Денис! Мне было интересно вот что узнать, что у тибетцев, есть феномен тела света/радужного тела, после чего мастера, реализовавшие это, являются физически, телесно своим ученикам. Католический священник Френсис Тисо, сравнивал этот феномен с воскресением Иисуса. Да и неизвестно, было ли воскресение Иисуса, или нет. Ватиканский кодекс, содержащий евангелие от Марка, заканчивается пустой могилой, а в передаче Гордона, тема: "Христос из Кумрана", специалисты по Кумрану, говорили, что ангелами называли ессеев, они носили белые одежды и верили, что смерть - это духовное воскресение. Вот послушайте интересную лекцию, раввин анализирует христианство, если что перемотайте на начало - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k2L0x-tdAQ
> Денис, а вот из Арбанэля, толкование на книги пророка Йешаягу: Ведь уже пророк Йехезкель разъяснил, что, по правилам Божественного Суда, сын не понесет греха отца, а отец не понесет греха сына, а тем более, один народ не понесет грехов другого. Ведь даже то, что сказано: "Отцы наши грешили: их уже нет, а мы несем грехи их" (Эйха 5:7) - следует понимать так же, как сказанное: "наказывающий детей за вину отцов" (Шмот 20:5), а это касается только детей, повторяющих деяния отцов. Несуразность cостоит в том, что даже если признать наказание души Адама за его грех, что именно содеяли потомки Адама, что и им полагается наказание пребывания в геенне, ведь они не согрешили? И душа сына не понесет греха отца, ведь только телом человек является потомком своих отца и матери, но душу человека не породила душа его отца, как сказал пророк: "как душа отца, так и душа сына - Мои" (Йехезкель 18:4), и если согрешила душа Адама против Бога, а душа Авраама прилепилась к Нему и делала противоположное деяним Адама, как Божественная Справедливость признает их обеих виновными, "чтобы то же было с праведником, что с нечестивым" (Брэйшит 18:25)? Ведь душа любого человека была произведена на свет чистой и непричастной греху! ...Как могут христиане говорить, что стихи этого пророчества говорят о Йешу hа-Ноцри, и это о его смерти сказано "ибо он отторгнут от земли живых" (Йешаягу 53:8)? Ведь Писание говорит: "за преступления народа Моего претерпели они ("нага ламо" - נגע למו) казнь"! А слово "ламо" (למו) - cлово во множественном числе! И это означает, что глава эта говорит о многих, а не об одном. И если бы это было иначе, то Писание должно было сказать: "претерпел он ("нага ло" - נגע לו)". И должно тебе знать, что христианские переписчики, избегая этого вопроса, подменили слово "ламо" словом "ло" и это не соответствует истине. 
> Ну и если интересно, изучите представления эбионитов, представление об Иисусе в Псевдо-Клементине, прочтите книгу Барта Эрмана: "Как Иисус стал богом", а так-же книгу: "Небесные Посредники. Иудейские Истоки Ранней Христологии" (авторы: Томас Гарсия-Уидобро, Андрей Орлов, Ларри Уртадо). Почитайте в ЖЖ записи профессора Андрея Орлова о Енохе-Метатроне - http://aorlov.livejournal.com/63069.html


Думаю ответа от Дениски вы так и не дождетесь, он занят поиском доказательств Будды после смерти )))

----------


## Денис К

> Ну хорошо, в научных данных вы сомневаетесь. Что вы приемлете в качестве доказательства?


Никаких научных данных вы не привели.Только некое подобие,и то только на реинкарнацию.Давайте хотя бы научные доказательства существования(посмертное)Будды и существование мира дэвов.Для начала)))

----------


## Денис К

> Думаю ответа от Дениски вы так и не дождетесь, он занят поиском доказательств Будды после смерти )))


нет .сейчас напишу,там просто много писать надо)))так и к тому же вы что радуетесь,здесь идет спор христианства и иудаизма)))

----------


## Йен

В ПК говорится, что на Будду или араханта невозможно указать как на реальность даже при жизни, чего вы там после смерти собрались искать ))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Никаких научных данных вы не привели.Только некое подобие,и то только на реинкарнацию.Давайте хотя бы научные доказательства существования(посмертное)Будды и существование мира дэвов.Для начала)))


Да и видите ли в чем дело вы пришли на буддийский форум а тут никому не нужны доказательства Будды, но если вы принесли с собой существование Бога то потрудитесь доказать это.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> нет .сейчас напишу,там просто много писать надо)))так и к тому же вы что радуетесь,здесь идет спор христианства и иудаизма)))


Денис, а смысл спорить? Я вот не любитель подолгу спорить. Поэтому как-нибудь без меня. Вы лучше напишите, у Вас остался интерес к буддизму, тяга, может быть это просто у Вас метания между христианством и буддизмом? В любом случае, чтобы Вы не выбрали, нужно об этом не рассуждать, а перейти к практической части выбранного.

----------


## Алексей Л

> нет .сейчас напишу,там просто много писать надо)))так и к тому же вы что радуетесь,здесь идет спор христианства и иудаизма)))


А к тем добрым религиям как иудаизм и индуизм у меня претензий нету

----------


## Йен

А я думал, что тут тема о развитии иддхи )

----------


## Денис К

> Денис, кстати есть предполагаемые параллели в религиях, которые проводили: Мирча Элиаде - http://www.hesychasm.ru/forum/index....54562#msg54562 , Евгений Торчинов - http://www.sostoyanie.ru/2010-03-31-...-43/6-q-q.html , Сергей Емелин - http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-3-0-00000644-000-0-0#000
> 
> По поводу христианской трактовки, то там ведь в Иисусе не сбылись пророчества, ни Исаии, ни Иеремии, что наступит мир, что Израиль будет жить в безопасности, а первохристиане верили что в Иисусе исполнились эти пророчества. Например в евангелии ведь повествуется песнь ангелов что на земле мир настал, Иустин Мученик писал: «Мы, которые исполнены войной, взаимным кровопролитием и всяким злом, изменили своё воинское оружие, наши мечи на орала, а наши копья на орудия по обработке почвы» (Иустин Мученик. Диалог с Трифоном, пар. 110). Иоанн Златоуст писал: "А теперь не то, но великий мир во вселенной. Если же и бывают войны, то не так, как прежде. Тогда вооружались города против городов, страны против стран, народы против народов". Знал бы Златоуст, живший в 4 веке, что войны будут ещё ужаснее, что будет столетняя война, будет Варфоломеева ночь, когда только за одну ночь, католики перерезали 30 тысяч гугенотов. Будут первая и мировая войны, сброс атомных бомб на Хиросиму и Нагасаки. Ну и ещё Денис, прошло 2000 лет, а Иисус не возвращается, хотя вот что например сообщается из сайта Руслана Хазарзара: Надежды на скорое второе пришествие отражены и в самом раннем каноническом тексте — в Евангелии от Марка: “... нет никого, кто оставил бы дом, или братьев, или сестер, или отца, или мать, или жену, или детей, или земли ради Меня и Евангелия И не получил бы ныне, во время сие, среди гонений, во сто крат более домов, и братьев, и сестер, и отцев, и матерей, и детей, и земель, а в веке грядущем жизни вечной” (10.29—30). В приведенном отрывке также можно видеть надежды на материальное благополучие. Но постепенно такое восприятие царства божия менялось: в речении о его приходе, содержащемся в Евангелии от Матфея, которое в целом соответствует речению у Марка, слова “ныне, во время сие, среди гонений” опущены. Вместо перечисления того, что получит последовавший за Иисусом, просто сказано: “получит во сто крат и наследует жизнь вечную” (19.29). В Павловых посланиях, говорится что время близко и имеющие жён, должны быть как не имеющие. Ещё автор писал определённой общине, что не все они умрут, но изменятся, а в книге Откровения сказано: "Се, гряду скоро". Прошло 2000 лет, Денис! Мне было интересно вот что узнать, что у тибетцев, есть феномен тела света/радужного тела, после чего мастера, реализовавшие это, являются физически, телесно своим ученикам. Католический священник Френсис Тисо, сравнивал этот феномен с воскресением Иисуса. Да и неизвестно, было ли воскресение Иисуса, или нет. Ватиканский кодекс, содержащий евангелие от Марка, заканчивается пустой могилой, а в передаче Гордона, тема: "Христос из Кумрана", специалисты по Кумрану, говорили, что ангелами называли ессеев, они носили белые одежды и верили, что смерть - это духовное воскресение. Вот послушайте интересную лекцию, раввин анализирует христианство, если что перемотайте на начало - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k2L0x-tdAQ
> Денис, а вот из Арбанэля, толкование на книги пророка Йешаягу: Ведь уже пророк Йехезкель разъяснил, что, по правилам Божественного Суда, сын не понесет греха отца, а отец не понесет греха сына, а тем более, один народ не понесет грехов другого. Ведь даже то, что сказано: "Отцы наши грешили: их уже нет, а мы несем грехи их" (Эйха 5:7) - следует понимать так же, как сказанное: "наказывающий детей за вину отцов" (Шмот 20:5), а это касается только детей, повторяющих деяния отцов. Несуразность cостоит в том, что даже если признать наказание души Адама за его грех, что именно содеяли потомки Адама, что и им полагается наказание пребывания в геенне, ведь они не согрешили? И душа сына не понесет греха отца, ведь только телом человек является потомком своих отца и матери, но душу человека не породила душа его отца, как сказал пророк: "как душа отца, так и душа сына - Мои" (Йехезкель 18:4), и если согрешила душа Адама против Бога, а душа Авраама прилепилась к Нему и делала противоположное деяним Адама, как Божественная Справедливость признает их обеих виновными, "чтобы то же было с праведником, что с нечестивым" (Брэйшит 18:25)? Ведь душа любого человека была произведена на свет чистой и непричастной греху! ...Как могут христиане говорить, что стихи этого пророчества говорят о Йешу hа-Ноцри, и это о его смерти сказано "ибо он отторгнут от земли живых" (Йешаягу 53:8)? Ведь Писание говорит: "за преступления народа Моего претерпели они ("нага ламо" - נגע למו) казнь"! А слово "ламо" (למו) - cлово во множественном числе! И это означает, что глава эта говорит о многих, а не об одном. И если бы это было иначе, то Писание должно было сказать: "претерпел он ("нага ло" - נגע לו)". И должно тебе знать, что христианские переписчики, избегая этого вопроса, подменили слово "ламо" словом "ло" и это не соответствует истине. 
> Ну и если интересно, изучите представления эбионитов, представление об Иисусе в Псевдо-Клементине, прочтите книгу Барта Эрмана: "Как Иисус стал богом", а так-же книгу: "Небесные Посредники. Иудейские Истоки Ранней Христологии" (авторы: Томас Гарсия-Уидобро, Андрей Орлов, Ларри Уртадо). Почитайте в ЖЖ записи профессора Андрея Орлова о Енохе-Метатроне - http://aorlov.livejournal.com/63069.html


Ну ладно,все равно вкратце отвечу)))...То что евреи не признают Иисуса за Машиаха это понятно,у них он человек(не Бог) который освободит Израиль от гонений и т.д.,устроит рай на Земле)).Во всяком случае они ждали и ждут подобного.в ВЗ,все-таки,если смотреть беспристрастно все же есть указания(пророчества) именно подтверждающие жизнеописание Иисуса,есть и некоторые отличия,что-то можно по-разному интерпретировать.То что надежды на скорое второе пришествие не оправдались,так это чаяния самих людей,могли не так понять(как всегда:-))Опять-таки строки в Евангилие от марка можно по-разному интерпретировать.Сам Иисус говорил что там где двое-трое соберутся в мою честь-там я с ними))Может это имелось ввиду?)))Как бы я сам не относился к христианству,по факту мы видим что за тем же Иисусом пошло много людей(и среди ревностных евреев из религиозных семей,как апостол Матфей),в итоге она превратилась в самую крупную религию мира,первые христиане умирали за Иисуса,страдали,но не отказывались от него и от веры,это о многом говорит.Если принимать написанное в Евангилиях за правду,то Иисус творил различные чудеса,которые не под силу никаким продвинутым йогам и т.д.,только Богу,не знаю Он ли Бог,или через него творил Бог,не суть))....По поводу Адама,так это и еврейская версия,не только христианская(первогрех).Что там что там первогрех отстранил людей от богообщения,бессмертия и т.д.(Общепринятым считается что этот грех влияет на его потомков)Плоть взяла верх над душой,все рождающиеся имеют больше тяги к греху нежели наоборот,соответственно из-за этого в ад и попадают большинство,так как очиститься от грехов не было возможности,а типа после пришествия Иисуса просящему и верующему в Иисуса и искренне раскаювшемуся грехи прощаются,а в ад он не попадает.Ну это так,теория..По поводу Авраама,в одной из притч Иисус говорил что Авраам в царстве небесном.Притча про нищего Лазаря и богатого человека.Так что такого что все попадали в ад по христианству такого нельзя говорить...Вообщем как-то так.

----------


## Денис К

> Денис, а смысл спорить? Я вот не любитель подолгу спорить. Поэтому как-нибудь без меня. Вы лучше напишите, у Вас остался интерес к буддизму, тяга, может быть это просто у Вас метания между христианством и буддизмом? В любом случае, чтобы Вы не выбрали, нужно об этом не рассуждать, а перейти к практической части выбранного.


спасибо конечно)я практикую уже давно,и разные вещи.К буддизму есть интерес,если б не было,я здесь не тусовался бы давно,но некоторые моменты в буддизме я считаю ошибочными,мое мнение,имею право как говорится)))))В целом мне буддизм нравится,я всегда подчеркиваю,мне не нравится радикализм в некоторых вопросах его приверженцев,при чем не только у буддистов.

----------


## Денис К

> Да и видите ли в чем дело вы пришли на буддийский форум а тут никому не нужны доказательства Будды, но если вы принесли с собой существование Бога то потрудитесь доказать это.


Я и не просил никаких доказательств изначально,в двадцатый раз пишу,любой может верить во что хочет.В самом буддизме также вы принимаете дофига всего на веру,поэтому смысл требовать научных доказательств от других религий?

----------


## Денис К

> Денис, а смысл спорить? Я вот не любитель подолгу спорить. Поэтому как-нибудь без меня. Вы лучше напишите, у Вас остался интерес к буддизму, тяга, может быть это просто у Вас метания между христианством и буддизмом? В любом случае, чтобы Вы не выбрали, нужно об этом не рассуждать, а перейти к практической части выбранного.


Ой,и я конечно не выбираю между буддизмом и христианством,почему вы меня  все именно за христианина принимаете,хотя я говорю о Боге-Творце в целом независимо от религии?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Ну ладно,все равно вкратце отвечу)))...То что евреи не признают Иисуса за Машиаха это понятно,у них он человек(не Бог) который освободит Израиль от гонений и т.д.,устроит рай на Земле)).Во всяком случае они ждали и ждут подобного.в ВЗ,все-таки,если смотреть беспристрастно все же есть указания(пророчества) именно подтверждающие жизнеописание Иисуса,есть и некоторые отличия,что-то можно по-разному интерпретировать.То что надежды на скорое второе пришествие не оправдались,так это чаяния самих людей,могли не так понять(как всегда:-))Опять-таки строки в Евангилие от марка можно по-разному интерпретировать.Сам Иисус говорил что там где двое-трое соберутся в мою честь-там я с ними))Может это имелось ввиду?)))Как бы я сам не относился к христианству,по факту мы видим что за тем же Иисусом пошло много людей(и среди ревностных евреев из религиозных семей,как апостол Матфей),в итоге она превратилась в самую крупную религию мира,первые христиане умирали за Иисуса,страдали,но не отказывались от него и от веры,это о многом говорит.Если принимать написанное в Евангилиях за правду,то Иисус творил различные чудеса,которые не под силу никаким продвинутым йогам и т.д.,только Богу,не знаю Он ли Бог,или через него творил Бог,не суть))....По поводу Адама,так это и еврейская версия,не только христианская(первогрех).Что там что там первогрех отстранил людей от богообщения,бессмертия и т.д.(Общепринятым считается что этот грех влияет на его потомков)Плоть взяла верх над душой,все рождающиеся имеют больше тяги к греху нежели наоборот,соответственно из-за этого в ад и попадают большинство,так как очиститься от грехов не было возможности,а типа после пришествия Иисуса просящему и верующему в Иисуса и искренне раскаювшемуся грехи прощаются,а в ад он не попадает.Ну это так,теория..По поводу Авраама,в одной из притч Иисус говорил что Авраам в царстве небесном.Притча про нищего Лазаря и богатого человека.Так что такого что все попадали в ад по христианству такого нельзя говорить...Вообщем как-то так.


Денис, читайте больше библеистику, того-же например Барта Эрмана, закажите вот эту книгу - http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/137497612/
Изучайте иудейский взгляд, чтобы на библейский текст, Вы могли смотреть с точки зрения их традиции, ведь тогда и не было другого взгляда, был иудейский, а само христианство формировалось в эллинском мире, благодаря тем-же церковным соборам, терминологии эллинского мира, умовосприятию этого мира.

Что касается чудес, то Вы ведать не знакомы с буддийской агиографией. Есть книга "Блистательное величие: воспоминание йогина дзогчен Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче", его сыновья ещё живы, самый младший из них Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче. Так вот, в книге есть рассказ, как один лама, мог мёртвых оживлять и притом эта история из 20 века. А если брать древние времена, то есть история, когда тибетка Еше Цогьял, оживила мёртвого юношу. В этой книге, есть история, когда перед монахами-паломниками расступились воды реки и многое другое. В тибетском буддизме, есть телесные явления учителей своим ученикам, после того как они реализовывали радужное тело. Да даже в автобиографии китайского монаха Сюй-Юня, есть история, когда ему бодхисаттва Манджушри телесно, физически явился и спас его от замерзания. Исцеления, благоухание тел практиков,-всё это тоже есть. Есть даже нечто вроде христианской благодати как энергии - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22176 , а вот отзыв о Ело Ринпоче - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post396138

Из автобиографии Сюй Юня:

Мой 84-й год (1923-1924).

Тот год был свидетелем возведения ступы для упокоения праха семи типов учеников... Все могилы справа от храма были подвергнуты эксгумации, и после кремации пепел покойных был также помещён в ступу.
На одном из надгробий была каменная плитка с биографическими сведениями о бхикшу Дао-мине, родившемся во времена правления Дао-гуана [1821-1850] и впоследствии посланном родителями в храм, где он присоединился к сангхе. После посвящения в духовный сан он руководил культовыми церемониями и был сосредоточен на повторении имени бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары. Однажды ему приснилось, что Бодхисаттва приказал ему принять ванну. После этого он его больше не видел, но почувствовал очень сильный прилив энергии к ногам. На следующее утро, поднявшись с постели, он обнаружил, что может ходить так же, как все [чего раньше не мог]. С этого момента пробудилась его природная мудрость, и поэтому он неустанно взывал к Бодхисаттве до конца дней своих. Крышка его гроба была изъедена белыми муравьями таким образом, что образовались отчётливые контуры семиэтажной восьмигранной ступы, что свидетельствовало о духовных достижениях этого монаха.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я и не просил никаких доказательств изначально,в двадцатый раз пишу,любой может верить во что хочет.В самом буддизме также вы принимаете дофига всего на веру,поэтому смысл требовать научных доказательств от других религий?


Вообще-то это вы потребовали научных доказательств. А если начистоту то в буддизме тысячи людей достигают просветления и даже радужного тела до наших дней и сами подтверждают это, вот и все доказательство, то есть это проверенние на практике учение в отличае от христианства к тому же мало имеющего общего с настоящим учением Христа, какое оно было не знаю но уж явно не та лукавая муть что сегодня.

----------


## Денис К

> Денис, читайте больше библеистику, того-же например Барта Эрмана, закажите вот эту книгу - http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/137497612/
> Изучайте иудейский взгляд, чтобы на библейский текст, Вы могли смотреть с точки зрения их традиции, ведь тогда и не было другого взгляда, был иудейский, а само христианство формировалось в эллинском мире, благодаря тем-же церковным соборам, терминологии эллинского мира, умовосприятию этого мира.
> 
> Что касается чудес, то Вы ведать не знакомы с буддийской агиографией. Есть книга "Блистательное величие: воспоминание йогина дзогчен Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче", его сыновья ещё живы, самый младший из них Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче. Так вот, в книге есть рассказ, как один лама, мог мёртвых оживлять и притом эта история из 20 века. А если брать древние времена, то есть история, когда тибетка Еше Цогьял, оживила мёртвого юношу. В этой книге, есть история, когда перед монахами-паломниками расступились воды реки и многое другое. В тибетском буддизме, есть телесные явления учителей своим ученикам, после того как они реализовывали радужное тело. Да даже в автобиографии китайского монаха Сюй-Юня, есть история, когда ему бодхисаттва Манджушри телесно, физически явился и спас его от замерзания. Исцеления, благоухание тел практиков,-всё это тоже есть. Есть даже нечто вроде христианской благодати как энергии - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22176 , а вот отзыв о Ело Ринпоче - http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post396138
> 
> Из автобиографии Сюй Юня:
> 
> Мой 84-й год (1923-1924).
> 
> ...


Не было,конечно,но я прекрасно понимаю как можно одно и тоже интерпретировать по-разному,тем более когда есть явная при этом заинтересованность)К тому же зачастую более поздние иудейские догмы проецируют на понятия времени Иисуса,также и христиане по своему понимают,но по факту там есть и четкие совпадения с их стороны,так что там не все так однозначно на самом деле.Мне в принципе вообще все равно на самом деле.Я уважительно отношусь и к тем и к другим.....По поводу воскрешений этих и других чудес.Окей,но в христианстве это мог делать только Иисус,который типа Бог.В буддизме якобы какие-то монахи продвинутые.То ест они должны существовать и сейчас.Ток о таком чет никаких свидетельств кроме голословных нет.Что мешает это зафиксировать?Если что им это тип не надо,как уже говорили,так тогда они и в принципе не будут это делать,а если делают тогда что мешает это доказать?И сразу многим людям это поможет встать на путь истинный.Это ли не помощь о которой буддисты любят говорить?Или это только слова?

----------


## Денис К

> Вообще-то это вы потребовали научных доказательств. А если начистоту то в буддизме тысячи людей достигают просветления и даже радужного тела до наших дней и сами подтверждают это, вот и все доказательство, то есть это проверенние на практике учение в отличае от христианства к тому же мало имеющего общего с настоящим учением Христа, какое оно было не знаю но уж явно не та лукавая муть что сегодня.


Да нет,вряд ли это учение сильно отличается от того что проповедовал Иисус)Хотя такая вероятность и есть.Также как и в буддизме кстати,и в некоторых остальных религиях....Угу,где эти тысячи?Вот вы уже столько практикуете(вы писали)а по вашему общению здесь даже  не сказать что вы просто буддист))я уж не говорю про какие-то духовные продвижения)я извиняюсь конечно))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да нет,вряд ли это учение сильно отличается от того что проповедовал Иисус)Хотя такая вероятность и есть.Также как и в буддизме кстати,и в некоторых остальных религиях....Угу,где эти тысячи?Вот вы уже столько практикуете(вы писали)а по вашему общению здесь даже  не сказать что вы просто буддист))я уж не говорю про какие-то духовные продвижения)я извиняюсь конечно))


Не просто буддист? Ну какой уж есть  :Big Grin: 

Ладно, желаю вам успехов в этом нелегком деле (пусть Будда ведет вас прямым путем)

----------


## Денис К

> Не просто буддист? Ну какой уж есть 
> 
> Ладно, желаю вам успехов в этом нелегком деле (пусть Будда ведет вас прямым путем)


Я имел ввиду буддист который только начал свой духовный путь и подвержен различным омрачениям как среднестатистический человек)не хочу вас обидеть.Удачи вам конечно,пусть ведет вас прямым путем Великий Мардук))шучу конечно..пусть ведет вас таким путем каким посчитает нужным)))))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Не было,конечно,но я прекрасно понимаю как можно одно и тоже интерпретировать по-разному,тем более когда есть явная при этом заинтересованность)К тому же зачастую более поздние иудейские догмы проецируют на понятия времени Иисуса,также и христиане по своему понимают,но по факту там есть и четкие совпадения с их стороны,так что там не все так однозначно на самом деле.Мне в принципе вообще все равно на самом деле.Я уважительно отношусь и к тем и к другим.....По поводу воскрешений этих и других чудес.Окей,но в христианстве это мог делать только Иисус,который типа Бог.В буддизме якобы какие-то монахи продвинутые.То ест они должны существовать и сейчас.Ток о таком чет никаких свидетельств кроме голословных нет.Что мешает это зафиксировать?Если что им это тип не надо,как уже говорили,так тогда они и в принципе не будут это делать,а если делают тогда что мешает это доказать?И сразу многим людям это поможет встать на путь истинный.Это ли не помощь о которой буддисты любят говорить?Или это только слова?


По поводу зафиксировать, так предложите это христианам, почему-то к ним у Вас претензий нет, а буддистам предлагаете зафиксировать и почему-то Вы охотнее верите христианам, а другим религиозным традициям - нет. Хотя, у христиан все эти истории с воскрешениями мёртвых праведниками, тоже старые, с появлением интернета, средств массовой информации, я заметил что подобные истории у них исчезли, к тому-же тут ещё может быть клиническая смерть, которую в старые времена могли иначе трактовать, а так-же сарафанное радио в старые времена, которое до неузнаваемости изменяло все эти истории, а порой и вовсе выдумывало, как например выдумка про сон матери Рылеева (мать Рылеева умерла в 1824 году, т.е. за два года до кровавых событий, и не могла в беседе говорить о сыне: «Клянусь вамъ... клянусь памятью покойнаго сына, что это не бредъ моего воображения, а истина, истина») - http://irina-grinko.livejournal.com/12702.html

Денис, но буддисты кое-что зафиксировали, например 3-х недельное пребывание в посмертной медитации, там врач был, съёмка велась - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA64OtFJwq0

Истории с реализацией радужного тела, тоже есть современные, есть даже в хинду-традициях, истории с дематериализацией тела, вот прочтите про Рамалингу Свамигала - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...B3%D0%B0%D0%BB

Есть фотографии, реализации малого радужного тела, когда тело практикующего уменьшается в размерах - http://www.planes-reality.com/forum/...ennye-primery/

----------


## Денис К

> По поводу зафиксировать, так предложите это христианам, почему-то к ним у Вас претензий нет, а буддистам предлагаете зафиксировать и почему-то Вы охотнее верите христианам, а другим религиозным традициям - нет. Хотя, у христиан все эти истории с воскрешениями мёртвых праведниками, тоже старые, с появлением интернета, средств массовой информации, я заметил что подобные истории у них исчезли, к тому-же тут ещё может быть сарафанное радио в старые времена, которое до неузнаваемости изменяло все эти истории, а порой и вовсе выдумывало, как например выдумка про сон матери Рылеева (мать Рылеева умерла в 1824 году, т.е. за два года до кровавых событий, и не могла в беседе говорить о сыне: «Клянусь вамъ... клянусь памятью покойнаго сына, что это не бредъ моего воображения, а истина, истина») - http://irina-grinko.livejournal.com/12702.html
> 
> Денис, но буддисты кое-что зафиксировали, например 3-х недельное пребывание в посмертной медитации, там врач был, съёмка велась - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA64OtFJwq0
> 
> Истории с реализацией радужного тела, тоже есть современные, есть даже в хинду-традициях, истории с дематериализацией тела, вот прочтите про Рамалингу Свамигала - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...B3%D0%B0%D0%BB
> 
> Есть фотографии, реализации малого радужного тела, когда тело практикующего уменьшается в размерах - http://www.planes-reality.com/forum/...ennye-primery/


Так а с чего вы взяли что к христианам у меня нет претензий?Я не говорил о таком,есть конечно.Только я им и высказываю их,а не буддистам)))По поводу ссылки,я про что и говорю,тут приврали там приврали,журналисты как надо сняли,никто проверять не будет,в буддизме точно также...Не смешите,с фотографией явный подлог.Либо на втором фото вообще не человек,там непонятно ничего,либо конструкция позволяет спрятаться части тела,это явно видно..Видео также наподобии ТВ3 и РентВ.Ну серьезно,это просто смешно.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Так а с чего вы взяли что к христианам у меня нет претензий?Я не говорил о таком,есть конечно.Только я им и высказываю их,а не буддистам)))По поводу ссылки,я про что и говорю,в буддизме точно также...Не смешите,с фотографией явный подлог.Либо на втором фото вообще не человек,там непонятно ничего,либо конструкция позволяет спрятаться части тела,это явно видно..Видео также наподобии ТВ3 и РентВ.Ну серьезно,это просто смешно.


А вообще суть не в этом всём, если путь Вам помогает уменьшать страдательность ума, то на это и ориентируйтесь. Исходите из критерия йогического опыта, а не веры, чтобы учение приносило благо уже в этой жизни.

----------


## Денис К

> А вообще суть не в этом всём, если путь Вам помогает уменьшать страдательность ума, то на это и ориентируйтесь. Исходите из критерия йогического опыта, а не веры, чтобы учение приносило благо уже в этой жизни.


Да,безусловно.я почему в подобные споры вступаю(хотя ко всем религиям отношусь хорошо),не люблю радикализм,тем более в вопросах которые никак не доказать и не опровергнуть.Тем более не нравится когда начинается троллинг разных религий,а так к буддизму я хорошо отношусь,не принимайте на свой личный счет)))..Для себя я выработал некие методы и представления,которые изменили огромным образом мою жизнь.Хоть иногда и превращаюсь в Фому неверующего))))и продолжаю чего-то искать некоторое время))в итоге все равно не меняю своих убеждений))

----------


## Алексей Л

> А я думал, что тут тема о развитии иддхи )


Очевидно Дениска тоже сиддхой захотел стать  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  :Kiss:

----------


## Денис К

> Очевидно Дениска тоже сиддхой захотел стать


 :Facepalm: Их не существует)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Их не существует)))


Не преувеличивайте. Можно сказать: "нет достоверных данных о их существовании", но не более..))

----------


## Денис К

> Не преувеличивайте. Можно сказать: "нет достоверных данных о их существовании", но не более..))


Да,конечно,полностью согласен с вашей формулировкой :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (11.01.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> .


Жаль что дискуссия шла оффтопом к основной теме, не всем это нравится, как говорится если про свиней то про свиней.

Я обдумываю как же изложить полную картину мироздания так чтобы было просто и понятно так как абсолютная и относительная истины не всегда одинаковы к тому же слова имеют много значений, ведь никто это до сих пор не сделал, поэтому каждый видит свою часть айсберга. Хотелось бы про Будд рассказать а то многие особенно небуддисты думают что это полное угасание всего, этакий печальный и скучный итог. 

Сразу скажу что Бога в этой картине не наблюдается, скажем так если предположить что он за кадром то нет ничего что он делает, то есть пассивный, что есть он что нет, как Дед Мороз. Это такой какой он описан в христианстве, ведь в том же иудаизме каббала (ну это вроде дзогчена в буддизме) говорит есть Творец но Бога нет, как личности или отделной субстанции, а творец это основополагающая сила творения нас самих. В индуизме знаете кто такой Брахма безличностен, Абсолют - это любое живое существо может стать им, тоже совсем не то понятие Бог как в христианстве. Опять таки именно поэтому реинкорнация в этих религиях не противоречит Богу, потому что там отдельного и высшего Бога-личности  нет и живые существа безначальны. А творцов их много, мы сами все творцы даже как люди мы тоже создаем вещи.

----------


## Алексей Л

О, как удачно- сегодняшнее видео регрессия для небольшого ликбеза. Не совсем правда там верно описано контактером, тем более душа это лишь 5 скандх а не просветленный ум.

----------


## Денис К

> Жаль что дискуссия шла оффтопом к основной теме, не всем это нравится, как говорится если про свиней то про свиней.
> 
> Я обдумываю как же изложить полную картину мироздания так чтобы было просто и понятно так как абсолютная и относительная истины не всегда одинаковы к тому же слова имеют много значений, ведь никто это до сих пор не сделал, поэтому каждый видит свою часть айсберга. Хотелось бы про Будд рассказать а то многие особенно небуддисты думают что это полное угасание всего, этакий печальный и скучный итог. 
> 
> Сразу скажу что Бога в этой картине не наблюдается, скажем так если предположить что он за кадром то нет ничего что он делает, то есть пассивный, что есть он что нет, как Дед Мороз. Это такой какой он описан в христианстве, ведь в том же иудаизме каббала (ну это вроде дзогчена в буддизме) говорит есть Творец но Бога нет, как личности или отделной субстанции, а творец это основополагающая сила творения нас самих. В индуизме знаете кто такой Брахма безличностен, Абсолют - это любое живое существо может стать им, тоже совсем не то понятие Бог как в христианстве. Опять таки именно поэтому реинкорнация в этих религиях не противоречит Богу, потому что там отдельного и высшего Бога-личности  нет и живые существа безначальны. А творцов их много, мы сами все творцы даже как люди мы тоже создаем вещи.


Да,это называется флуд)))))...Опишите свое(вернее наверно не совсем свое)представление о картине мироустройства,таким каким видите.Пусть без Бога,это ваше мнение.Но не говорите за другие религии и учения.В иудаизме(и в христианстве и мусульманстве)Бог личностен,естественно это не личность в человеческом понимании-добрый дедушка на облаках,это Сверхразум."Он является единоличным и уникальным Творцом нашего мира.Он продолжает творить мир каждый день,все подвластно Ему и ничего не изменяется без Его воли.Все находится под Его контролем и _управлением_"Пообщайтесь с любым раввином)))Насчет кабаллы,вы неправильно интерпретируете,и во-первых,ее не рекомендуют изучать отдельно,во-вторых,в каббале присутствует Творец вне нас(это по поводу вашего утверждения),но об этом человек не может рассуждатьпросто..Вот допустим цитаты одного известного каббалиста"Творца никто не создавал. Он существует постоянно: вне времени, движения, пространства. А то, что создано Им, существует временно.""Он воздействует на нас, вызывая все наши мысли и движения.Все, что мы говорим, думаем, чувствуем, исходит от Него. Но одновременно с этим Он требует от нас определенной реакции.""Изначально Он создал нас подобными Себе в свойстве отдачи и любви.Я могу постичь Его _только в себе_ как свойство любви и отдачи, которого я достигаю.Приобретая эти свойствав тебя облачается Творец. Творец облачается в творение, и, только исходя из этого, мы можем говорить об этом. Когда я приобретаю это свойство, я и сам становлюсь таким",....По индуизму.Брахма уж точно личностен))если вы имеете ввиду Брахман,то в некотором роде да,но это не то о чем вы говорите."До сотворения Брахман существовал, не проявляя себя(По сути Парабрахман-моя вставка:-)). Из непроявленного он сотворил проявление. Из себя он сделал себя. Поэтому он существует сам по себе."..Существа не безначальны,безначален Брахман(Парабрахман),но если считать что Атман часть Брахмана то тогда наверно,но не в отдельности,и не во всех традициях.Допустим в вайшнавизме,немножко по другому считают.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да,это называется флуд)))))...


Ой, Дениска, вы скорее всего правы что это флуд, да и надоело мне уже спорить, мы с вами не знатоки тех религий, не нам спопить так оно или нет...

Лучше вот про Христа посмотрите, сегодня попалось, не претендую на истинность, но я до буддизма искал много лет смысл жизни и Библию прочел аж 2 раза в разное время, оба раза вызвала отторжение на интуитивном уровне, прямо так ложь, ложь шло.



За сим откланиваюсь...

----------


## Денис К

> Ой, Дениска, вы скорее всего правы что это флуд, да и надоело мне уже спорить, мы с вами не знатоки тех религий, не нам спопить так оно или нет...
> 
> Лучше вот про Христа посмотрите, сегодня попалось, не претендую на истинность, но я до буддизма искал много лет смысл жизни и Библию прочел аж 2 раза в разное время, оба раза вызвала отторжение на интуитивном уровне, прямо так ложь, ложь шло.
> 
> 
> 
> За сим откланиваюсь...


Ой,Алексей,не туда вы идете,просматривая подобные видео ченнелингов( читай бред)которые кроме как фантазиями я назвать не могу)))Лучше медитации практикуйте..И с кем там они общаются что зачастую полученная информация(назовем это так)отличается друг от друга кардинально по одним и тем же вопросам?(риторический вопрос))Ну и опять этот тренд среди малообразованных людей про переписи истории,ну и тому подобное.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ой,Алексей,не туда вы идете,просматривая подобные видео ченеллингов( читай бред)которые кроме как фантазиями я назвать не могу)))Лучше медитации практикуйте..И с кем там они общаются что зачастую полученная информация(назовем это так)отличается друг от друга кардинально по одним и тем же вопросам?(риторический вопрос))Ну и опять этот тренд среди малообразованные людей про переписи истории,ну и тому подобное.


Не сильно отличается, все зависит как контактер это интерпретирует. Приведу пример на вопрос кто рисует круги на полях и зачем были даны очень похожие ответы совершенно разными контакёрами и методами, а верить или нет каждый решает сам.

----------


## Денис К

> Не сильно отличается, все зависит как контактер это интерпретирует. Приведу пример на вопрос кто рисует круги на полях и зачем были даны очень похожие ответы совершенно разными контакёрами и методами, а верить или нет каждый решает сам.


Отличается-отличается.Не отличается в том случае если они из одной "конторы",и соответственно знают ранее "полученный"ответ соклановца,ну либо повторяют одно из популярных мнений,уже много раз описанных в книгах и различных СМИ.И такой момент еще кстати,даже если предположить,что это не фантазии оператора(в чем я сомневаюсь),то то с чем общается контактер может быть совсем не тем за что себя выдает))).Нет,дело-то ваше конечно)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Отличается-отличается.Не отличается в том случае если они из одной "конторы",и соответственно знают ранее "полученный"ответ соклановца,ну либо повторяют одно из популярных мнений,уже много раз описанных в книгах и различных СМИ.И такой момент еще кстати,даже если предположить,что это не фантазии оператора(в чем я сомневаюсь),то то с чем общается контактер может быть совсем не тем за что себя выдает))).Нет,дело-то ваше конечно)


У-хаха, я не только русскоязычные регрессии смотрю, но и на английском, какая там одна контора? не выдумывайте)))

----------


## Денис К

> У-хаха, я не только русскоязычные регрессии смотрю, но и на английском, какая там одна контора? не выдумывайте)))


Контора я имел ввиду что есть некие сообщества этих "челлингистов"))А не то что все они одна контора...Даже в тех видео что вы здесь скидывали про Иисуса есть кардинальные разночтения))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Контора я имел ввиду что есть некие сообщества этих "челлингистов"))А не то что все они одна контора...Даже в тех видео что вы здесь скидывали про Иисуса есть кардинальные разночтения))


Например?

----------


## Денис К

> Например?


В одном видосе сказали что человек просто правильно жил,понимал больше других и они его воспринимали как бога..А в другом что он пришел с определенной миссией,путешествовал по миру,обладал какими-то способностями исцеления, звали его ни так,ну и т.д.Ну и бред что он родился не в Израиле а в какой-то стране которая сейчас под водой(где конкретно сказать нельзя а то туда пойдет народ.В океан видимо.лол)), на кресте его не распинали,дожил до старости.Вообщем очередная бредятина малообоазованных людей.Я не могу о таком серьезно рассуждать.

----------


## Алексей Л

> В одном видосе сказали что человек просто правильно жил,понимал больше других и они его воспринимали как бога..А в другом что он пришел с определенной миссией,путешествовал по миру,обладал какими-то способностями исцеления, звали его ни так,ну и т.д.Ну и бред что он родился не в Израиле а в какой-то стране которая сейчас под водой(где конкретно сказать нельзя а то туда пойдет народ.В океан видимо.лол)), на кресте его не распинали,дожил до старости.Вообщем очередная бредятина малообоазованных людей.Я не могу о таком серьезно рассуждать.


Все зависит от контекста вопроса, не вижу противоречий, правильно жил это праведник, святой, что не отменяет наличие сверхспособностей и тем более наличие миссии или путешествий.
Вот если бы в одном сказали это был Бог а в другом сказали не Бог то тогда можно было бы говорить, некальковость один в один ответов кстати только подтверждает отсутствие одной конторы, для вас бред что он не в Израиле, для меня бред -христианство.

----------


## Денис К

> Все зависит от контекста вопроса, не вижу противоречий, правильно жил это праведник, святой, что не отменяет наличие сверхспособностей и тем более наличие миссии или путешествий.
> Вот если бы в одном сказали это был Бог а в другом сказали не Бог то тогда можно было бы говорить, некальковость ответов кстати только подтверждает отсутствие одной конторы, для вас бред что он не в Израиле, для меня бред -христианство.


Ну да.потому что то что написано в Новом Завете имеет отсылки(мягко говоря) на Ветхий завет,то есть само учение Иисуса,а если он жил где-то еще и в принципе в Израиле не был,либо был недолго с этим никак не вяжется.Да и вообще малообразованные головы даже не понимают,что ответ на вопрос,если следовать их логике,"жил ли Иисус"будет НЕТ.Ведь звали его по-другому,родился и жил он не там,на кресте не умирал,учил ни тому,ни один из фактов его биографии не сходится с христианским,все выдумали-переписали.И цитата"какая-та сущность создала религию на его имени для высасывания энергии"(ну что-то подобное)На каком его имени,если само имя и учение отличаются.Боже мой)))))Вообщем это обычные фантазии,которые действительностью не подтверждаются.

----------


## Кеин

> По поводу воскрешений этих и других чудес.Окей,но в христианстве это мог делать только Иисус,который типа Бог.


До Иисуса, пророк Илия воскресил сына женщины у которой перекантовывался (см. 3-я Царств 17:18-24); могу ошибитцо, но вроде его ученик Елисей тоже кого-то воскресил.
После Иисуса: так вроде жеж Сергий Радонежский кого-то воскресил. Ну это православным виднее.
И причём никто этих людей за Бога не считает.

p.s. посмотрел на икону, которую мне мама подарила, она набожная очень, икона Сергия Радонежского, там есть момент когда мальчик поднимается. Значит есть такое после Иисуса. как воскрешение. Так никто этого монаха за Бога не считает!

----------


## Денис К

> До Иисуса, пророк Илия воскресил сына женщины у которой перекантовывался (см. 3-я Царств 17:18-24); могу ошибитцо, но вроде его ученик Елисей тоже кого-то воскресил.
> После Иисуса: так вроде жеж Сергий Радонежский кого-то воскресил. Ну это православным виднее.
> И причём никто этих людей за Бога не считает.
> 
> p.s. посмотрел на икону, которую мне мама подарила, она набожная очень, икона Сергия Радонежского, там есть момент когда мальчик поднимается. Значит есть такое после Иисуса. как воскрешение. Так никто этого монаха за Бога не считает!


Ну по хорошему,еще вроде апостолы Петр и Павел воскрешали кого-то,если не ошибаюсь,естественно не сами, а силой Бога.Но суть не в этом,Иисуса христиане считают Богом,потому что он сам о себе так говорил,что немаловажно для этого.Ну и соответственно,как считается,творил еще много других чудес помимо воскрешения.

----------


## Кеин

> Ну по хорошему,еще вроде апостолы Петр и Павел воскрешали кого-то,если не ошибаюсь,естественно не сами, а силой Бога.Но суть не в этом,Иисуса христиане считают Богом,потому что он сам о себе так говорил,что немаловажно для этого.


Эпитет "сын Божий" не эквивалентно "Бог-Сын". Этот эпитет применяется к праведникам, народу, да и к простому израильтянину.
Скорее всего не Иисус говорил что он Бог, а другие подумали что он Бог. И понеслась...
Хотя, я эту тему тут обсуждать не буду, надоело уже. Да и великий оффтоп для этого форума :-))
Лучше сольюсь.
А вот насчёт этого можно поговорить:




> Ну и соответственно,как считается,творил еще много других чудес помимо воскрешения.


Пророк Илия тоже много чего творил, помимо воскрешения. Почитайте про него. Для иудеев он ваще крутой считается, они его ждут (см. Малахия 4:5 например)

----------


## Денис К

> Эпитет "сын Божий" не эквивалентно "Бог-Сын". Этот эпитет применяется к праведникам, народу, да и к простому израильтянину.
> Скорее всего не Иисус говорил что он Бог, а другие подумали что он Бог. И понеслась...
> Хотя, я эту тему тут обсуждать не буду, надоело уже. Да и великий оффтоп для этого форума :-))
> Лучше сольюсь.
> А вот насчёт этого можно поговорить:
> 
> 
> Пророк Илия тоже много чего творил, помимо воскрешения. Почитайте про него. Для иудеев он ваще крутой считается, они его ждут (см. Малахия 4:5 например)


Эт сложная тема конечно,каждый имеет право на свое мнение.По НЗ к Иисусу обращались как к Господу Богу различные люди,в том числе его ученики,и ни разу он не говорил им "та не,ребят,я не Бог,вы путаете".Также он сам недвусмысленно говорил об этом."Тогда сказали Ему: кто же Ты? Иисус сказал им: от начала *Сущий*, как и говорю вам."(Ин.8:25) "Авраам, отец ваш, рад был увидеть день Мой; и увидел и возрадовался.На это сказали Ему Иудеи: Тебе нет еще пятидесяти лет,- и Ты видел Авраама?Иисус сказал им: истинно, истинно говорю вам: прежде нежели был Авраам, *Я есмь*."(Ин.8:56-58)То есть называет себя именем Яхве,после чего его обвинили в богохульстве и хотели побить.....Насчет Илии я знаю конечно,но его в христианстве и почитают как ближайшего пророка к Иисусу.

----------


## Денис К

> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/137950999/
> 
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/32621113/


Да я знаю прекрасно все подобные мнения.Но это лишь демогогия и предположения.Также можно сказать вообще почти про любую древнюю религию,тот же буддизм,вообще больше 300 лет передавался устно,потом много раз переводился,в итоге ближайшие оригиналы 12-13 века,чет там за это время изменилилось-поменялось,добавилось-убавилось,неизвестно.Те же христианские части евангелий есть уже начала второго века,()плюс отсылки на евангелия от разных писателей начала второго века)Что вообще не характерно для древних текстов,оригиналы обычно утериваются:-)Так что теперь делать-то?))))А то что в талмуде есть отсылки,отличные от христианских,на Иисуса так это понятно.Во-первых,вообще не факт все же что это именно этот Иисус,а во-вторых,другого сложно ожидать учитывая некое противостояние и некоторые фундаментальные отличия в понимании учений,то есть на их объективность тяжело рассчитывать))))Нужно все же быть объективными, а то хейтить христианство это уже некий тренд()

----------


## Денис К

> Буддизм строится на опыте, устранение страдательности ума например, прозрение явлений как они есть, в общем критерий на йогическом опыте. А христианство, строится на вере, что вот когда-нибудь воскреснут мёртвые и будет царство небесное, а между тем, прошло 2000 лет, как христиане ожидают этого. А первохристиане ожидали скорого возвращения Иисуса с минуты на минуту, что отражено в посланиях Павла, когда автор одной общине писал что те перестали работать в ожидании скорой парусии, что кто не работает, тот и не ест. Или когда например писал конкретной общине, что не все мы умрём, про глас трубный и восхищение на облака. В евангелии от Марка, вообще говорится: “... нет никого, кто оставил бы дом, или братьев, или сестер, или отца, или мать, или жену, или детей, или земли ради Меня и Евангелия И не получил бы ныне, во время сие, среди гонений, во сто крат более домов, и братьев, и сестер, и отцев, и матерей, и детей, и земель, а в веке грядущем жизни вечной” (10.29—30). В приведенном отрывке также можно видеть надежды на материальное благополучие. Но постепенно такое восприятие царства божия менялось: в речении о его приходе, содержащемся в Евангелии от Матфея, которое в целом соответствует речению у Марка, слова “ныне, во время сие, среди гонений” опущены. Вместо перечисления того, что получит последовавший за Иисусом, просто сказано: “получит во сто крат и наследует жизнь вечную” (19.29).
> 
> Из сайта Руслана Хазарзара: Можно выделить целую группу аграфа, касающихся Страшного суда и второго пришествия. В них отражено столь ясно видное в Апокалипсисе Иоанна напряженное ожидание скорого конца света, которое было свойственно первым христианам, надеявшимся, что царство божие на земле установится при их жизни. К этой группе относится описание воскресения мертвых и “восхищения живых” в Первом послании к Фессалоникийцам, речение из Послания к Эфесянам.


Так и что,я не могу понять,думали что он вернется в ближайшее для них время,это их интерпретация,сам Иисус подобного не говорил.А говорил другие вещи,например церковь заложил и сказал что там где двое соберутся ради моего имени там я с ними,явно не в физическом обличии,и зачем вообще было закладывать церковь если он бы вернулся в ближайшее время?Так и сам Иисус говорил что царство его не от мира сего....По поводу устной передачи,то и к ведам вообще-то вопросы есть))))По факту устная передача тем более в таком огромном временном периоде не может гарантировать точного донесения информации,это можно посмотреть на различных народных творчествах,которые изменяются с течением времени.Ну и плюс переводы это даже важнее,переписчик-переводчик может не правильно донести, либо убрать-добавить от себя,либо что-то изменить по своей точке зрения,так что как-то так.Ну лично мне все равно,просто будьте объективны тогда.

----------


## Денис К

Вообще,для пресечения различных инсинуаций,скажу,что я не проповедник христианства)))))Просто нужно быть объективными,и не искажать информацию.А христианство щас только ленивый не пытается пинать.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Се, гряду скоро (Отк. 22:12).


А что значит Се, это синоним гопниковсого е..а?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Со старославянского и цся (церковно-славянского), транскрипция: Се, переводится как: Вот.


Ааа, ставит перед фактом

----------

Денис Васильевич (14.01.2017)

----------


## Shus

> Достопочтенный Бхаданта Вичиттасарабхиванса Типитакадхара Дхаммабхандагарика. Он знал весь Палийский Канон наизусть. Во время собора он был "отвечающим на вопросы"....


Широко известен под коротким именем Мингун Саядо (Mingun Sayadaw). Вобще очень крутой и по настоящему великий монах. 
Помимо много чего, известен  изданием "The Great Chronicle of Buddhas" (Буддхавамса с комментариями) - монументальный труд, очень подробно о Будде, его предшественниках, окружении и пр.

В сети искать: The great chronicles of Buddhas - Singapore edition (в одной книге  и хорошее качество).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.01.2017), Дубинин (14.01.2017)

----------


## Денис К

> В евангелии от Марка, говорится что кто оставит дом, тот ныне, во время сие получит награду и там ещё черты земного царства, то есть такого, какого ожидают иудеи, позже начал происходить разрыв с иудейским восприятием, а в древние времена, иудеохристиане соблюдали Моисеев Закон.......


Для начала везде пишут "Истинно говорю вам: не прейдет *род сей*, как всё это будет."их интерпретируют не обязательно как поколение,а как ученики и последователи Христа,то есть не исчезнут его последователи в целом на Земле,так как говорил он им это наедине.И поэтому вы дальше процитируйте тогда уж."Истинно говорю вам: не прейдет род сей, как всё это будет.Небо и земля прейдут, но слова Мои не прейдут.*О дне же том, или часе, никто не знает, ни Ангелы небесные, ни Сын, но только Отец*.";"Истинно говорю вам: не прейдет род сей, как всё сие будет;небо и земля прейдут, но слова Мои не прейдут.О дне же том и часе никто не знает, ни Ангелы небесные, а *только Отец Мой один*;"(Мф 24:34-36)Вообщем возможны интерпретации.

----------


## Денис К

> В евангелии от Марка, говорится что кто оставит дом, тот ныне, во время сие получит награду и там ещё черты земного царства, то есть такого, какого ожидают иудеи, позже начал происходить разрыв с иудейским восприятием, а в древние времена, иудеохристиане соблюдали Моисеев Закон.......


Для начала везде пишут "Истинно говорю вам: не прейдет *род сей*, как всё это будет."их интерпретируют не обязательно как поколение,а как ученики и последователи Христа,то есть не исчезнут его последователи в целом на Земле,так как говорил он им это наедине.И поэтому вы дальше процитируйте тогда уж."Истинно говорю вам: не прейдет род сей, как всё это будет.Небо и земля прейдут, но слова Мои не прейдут.*О дне же том, или часе, никто не знает, ни Ангелы небесные, ни Сын, но только Отец*.";"Истинно говорю вам: не прейдет род сей, как всё сие будет;небо и земля прейдут, но слова Мои не прейдут.О дне же том и часе никто не знает, ни Ангелы небесные, а *только Отец Мой один*;"(Мф 24:34-36)Вообщем возможны интерпретации.А то что первые христиане ждали в ближайшее время это бесспорно))..................Блин,вместо редактирования отправил еще одно сообщение.Сорри)

----------


## Денис К

А насчет устной передачи,то тут категорично можно заявить что это абсолютно не надежный источник передачи информации,тем более обширной,что бы вы не написали.Так что там в любом случае возможны инсинуации при передачах....Плюс как я писал к любым древним документам относится возможность косяков при переводе,как случайном,связанном с неверной трактовкой некоторых моментов,так и с целенаправленным искажении,добавлением-убавлением.

----------


## Алик

> А насчет устной передачи,то тут категорично можно заявить что это абсолютно не надежный источник передачи информации,тем более обширной,что бы вы не написали.Так что там в любом случае возможны инсинуации при передачах....Плюс как я писал к любым древним документам относится возможность косяков при переводе,как случайном,связанном с неверной трактовкой некоторых моментов,так и с целенаправленным искажении,добавлением-убавлением.


Категорично можно заявить только одно - передача Дхармы проводится только устно, и , так как она сохранилась до наших  дней, то можно утверждать о её абсолютной надёжности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.01.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Категорично можно заявить только одно - передача Дхармы проводится только устно, и , так как она сохранилась до наших  дней, то можно утверждать о её абсолютной надёжности.


А как-же "Пали́йский Кано́н"(тм) ? 

Там письмена вроде , нет ?

----------


## Алик

> А как-же "Пали́йский Кано́н"(тм) ? 
> 
> Там письмена вроде , нет ?


На мой взгляд, Палийский канон - это как путеводитель со множеством маршрутов, сходящихся в одной точке. Можно его до дыр зачитать, и даже поверить, что сам прошел по этим маршрутам. )
Р.S/ Во избежание дальнейших цепляний прошу обратить внимание на начало сообщения..

----------

Шавырин (14.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А насчет устной передачи,то тут категорично можно заявить что это абсолютно не надежный источник передачи информации,тем более обширной,что бы вы не написали.Так что там в любом случае возможны инсинуации при передачах....Плюс как я писал к любым древним документам относится возможность косяков при переводе,как случайном,связанном с неверной трактовкой некоторых моментов,так и с целенаправленным искажении,добавлением-убавлением.


Самый надёжный и единственно возможный способ передачи опыта.
Все практические знания и навыки получают через непосредственную передачу от более опытных людей, начиная от завязывания шнурков и до высот профессионализма в любой отрасли  :Smilie: 
Информация, типа летописаний, здесь вообще ни причём. Буддизм этож дхармическая религия, религия опыта а не книги.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как-же "Пали́йский Кано́н"(тм) ? 
> 
> Там письмена вроде , нет ?


Это там где всё начинается с:
- Так слышал я(с)

Вроде?

----------

Алик (14.01.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это там где всё начинается с:
> - Так слышал я(с)
> 
> Вроде?


Я "так слышал" , вообще не аргумент , на моё ИМХО  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я "так слышал" , вообще не аргумент , на моё ИМХО


Кмк., ещё какой аргумент - в важность именно устной передачи Дхармы.

----------

Шавырин (15.01.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Кмк., ещё какой аргумент - в важность именно устной передачи Дхармы.


Простите , но я плохо понимаю выражение "устная передача Дхармы" ...

Цветок для (?) Махакашьяпы был , вроде ...

Может кто и записывал в это время , кто знает .  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Простите , но я плохо понимаю выражение "устноя передача Дхармы" ...
> 
> Цветок для (?) Махакашьяпы был , вроде ...
> 
> Может кто и записывал в это время , кто знает .


А что понимать то - передача конкретно опыта и понимания, а не передача только слов, смысловое значения коих с веками очень-очень сильно изменяется. 

Нет незаписывал никто в то время в Индиях ничего, письменности там ещё не было. Причём науки, ремёсла, развитие общества - было на довольно высоком как для античности уровне.  Но всё устно передавалось, по сути были специальные техники запоминания, изложения, объяснения и раскрытия передачи именно смысла. 

Совершенно в этом плане другое развитие цивилизации чем напр. на западе где сначала письмо появилось, а затем уже науки, или напр. чем в Китае.

В Индиях даже исследования и учебники по грамматике устно составлялись и передавались. Причём так довольно глубокие и хорошо разработанные, такими авторами как Панини, что не утратили актуальности и по сей день.
По математике, различным другим областям, в том числе и по работе с умом - всё устно разрабатывалось и передавалось.

Кмк., нам с изначально письменной традицией,  уже это до конца не понять. Судя по всему уже китайци, когда туда буддизм пришёл в начале нашей эры  столкнулись с подобным непониманием. Что уж говорить о современной западной модели, где в основу Книга заложена и всё сокровенное и важное должно быть значками записано, хоть в тайне хоть в дневнике но записано  :Smilie:  Тогда как в Индиях наоборот - в основе устная передача, а чем важней и сокровенней - тем более поздняя по времени запись.

----------

Шавырин (15.01.2017)

----------


## Кеин

> Эт сложная тема конечно,каждый имеет право на свое мнение.


Безусловно... а обсуждать я так и не буду :-))
Все эти аргументы из Е. от Иоанна я знаю и так и что на них отвечают и как.




> Насчет Илии я знаю конечно,но его в христианстве и почитают как ближайшего пророка к Иисусу.


Да, вроде на горе преображения Илия вместе с Моисеем явился.

----------


## Руфус

Я думаю, чтоб приобрести сиддхи нужно изменить свое психическое тело там всякими упражнениями, главное не попасть в психушку :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я думаю, чтоб приобрести сиддхи нужно изменить свое психическое тело там всякими упражнениями, главное не попасть в психушку


Приобретешь сиддхи перемещения во времени и пространстве в виде Наполеона в Аустерлиц.
Только об этом никто не узнает!  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил_

А еще говорят, что сидхи - единственная возможность перемещаться быстро между населенными планетами вообще и в принципе. Только для этого нужно достичь состояния Будды, а так ничего. Единственная проблема - подготовить носитель вашего сознания, то бишь достаточно умное тело.   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А еще говорят, что сидхи - единственная возможность перемещаться быстро между населенными планетами вообще и в принципе. Только для этого нужно достичь состояния Будды, а так ничего. Единственная проблема - подготовить носитель вашего сознания, то бишь достаточно умное тело.


Дак, а что именно готовить то надо ?
Чтоб тело - умное было, да ещё и достаточно  :Smilie:

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

> зато искренне, во благо всех жс естественно 
> 
> Любые советы, нужные и ненужные, безумные, велкам. Обещаю ни с кем не спорить и не смеяться если глупость. 
> В общем, не нужно бояться и стесняться, не бойтесь своего эго


Оо..вспомнил себя в молодости в погоне за способностями такими....как хотелось увидеть энергию,каналы и.т.д. ). Отличное было время). Но чтобы это видеть,приходилось входить в измененное состояние сознания, много сил тратится на это и не каждая психика готова это переносить регулярно. Нужно много свободной энергии...не нужно это развивать..само придет и не важно,буддист вы или нет,если вы конечно пытаетесь развиваться в познании себя.

----------

